# IUI Girl's Turned IVF - Part 66



## Martha Moo

New home ladies



  


Happy chatting

Love Emxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

I've never been first before    

thanks Em   

Morning ladies


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oops, pressed post too early   

Good luck for your scan today Kat, will be looking to see how you get on


----------



## Züri

morning girls, ill be back later x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies hope you are all well  

Well I went for my scan and everything was fine, infact the nurse said "everything was perfect" I have 7 follies on the left and 2 on the right.  I have to now go back on Wed for another scan and they have said that EC will be Fri (as long as Wed's scan is OK)  And I have decided to take the 2 weeks off after ET (if we get that far) I just think I have done so much to make sure this works that if I returned to work and it failed I would always blame myself - so sod it ! and if my boss don't like it, its tuff luck  

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

That's great news Kat    Wow EC on Friday, is it me or does has that come around really quickly     Did they say how big your follies are?? Sounds like you have a great crop there, even more so because I think that you said they thought you might be a poor responder 

Our friends have just left, had a great weekend but am shattered. Now trying to find the energy and enthusiasm to clean the house all over again, it looks a mess


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Wiggy - Yeah it has gone all pretty quick not that I am complaining    the little follies range from 13mm to 16mm which the nurse said was OK so I am   that they will grow a little over the next few days and be perfect for Fri.

So glad you had a good weekend with your friends, I will have a word with the cleaning fairy and see if she will pop around for you   

xx


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals  

Just a quickie as I also have visitors staying and haven't had time to as much as scratch my bottom all week!    

Kat, great news about your scan!!! That sounds like a brilliant crop for a poor responder! And the sizes are all great too, delighted for you. I'll be thinking of you Friday (and Weds)! 

Lily, good luck with 2ww... hope it doesn't drive you too   I too am amazed they transfer 3 embies in Switz, it gives you a good chance hunny. 

BIG HELLOS to Zuri, Sue, Harriet, Nicks, Wiggs, Pam, Twinks, everyone else (hope I haven't missed anyone!), I will write more personals later, I promise, gotta go do some more entertaining   

Cx .... ooops, almost forgot, on Day 1 of cycle now! Three weeks til first scan and hopefully down-regging... Eeeeek....


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hey Clom   

Great news that you're starting again   Have fun with your guests   

Those follies sound great Kat, lots of luck for more good news this week


----------



## Lilly123

morning girls.. i am already going batty   had a good cry this morning.. been feeling so negative that it has not worked.. i wish in hindsight i did not know they were Day 2 2 cell embies.... after all the googling got myself really down..
oh well.. time will tell 

Kat - yay for 9 follies.. good luck for EC this week.. hope u get some of the nice sedation.. i loved it lol

Clomidia - yay for CD1 - fab news.. let the fun begin


To everyone else


----------



## Clomidia

Oh Lily, it really is a head wrecker isn't it? But look, Nicks had one 2-day embie transferred and look at her now - 16 weeks pg!!! Keep thinking positive hunny    

Wiggy, have you finished the house cleaning yet?    I never did get around to booking those tennis tickets you know, as my visitors arrived while I was online doing it! I must sort it out shortly! Did you have fun on the weekend?  

Zuri, hope you have a fab time with your mum! Have you lots of nice things planned? 

Nicksy, thanks for your earlier message, I also really hope this is the one for us!! I am trying to think positive, that I WILL be pg in eight weeks time... because I just can't bear the thought of failure again, but it's so blooming hard. 

Pam, have you decided on your hols yet? Is it normal to not have AF after the ivf? Are the clinic still monitoring you or anything? I hope things get back to normal soon for you. 

How's everyone else doing? 

So much for my health kick prior to ivf, gals, having extra people in the house has meant more drinkies, more dinners, more ice creams... agggghhh, I'm giving myself a hard time already about not being in the best of health!  

Oh and I rang the clinic and said today was cd1, after I went for a wee this morning and saw some "AF", but there's been nothing at all since! So now I'm not sure, is AF here or not? Grrrr... Oh well, I don't think one day either way will matter too much as I've to go on the OCP now til down regging... but it is typical isn't it? You wait 4 years for her to not show up, then AF doesn't show when you want her too


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all  

Clomidia - I really do hope AF behaves herself for you lovely and roll on 8 weeks when I   you will get your well deserved BFP xx

Love Kat xx


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks Clom and hi everyone!

I am feeling a bit more hopeful today so FX... did u guys have some brown spotting in your 2 WW... must be from EC as the progesterone cream is coming out all brownish.. sorry for tmi.. lol


----------



## Clomidia

Thanks Kat - I hope so too - and AF did show up so I'm all organised now and taking the yukky OCP.  Hope your scan went well today    

Lilly, spotting is normal after ET but maybe consult your clinic nurse if it gets any heavier. Test day is soon, right?


----------



## Lilly123

Hi Clom

1 weeks till test date... its just brown spotting mixed in progesterone cream.. not heavy at all... just there ...

Thanks hun and good luck


----------



## Wiggywoo

Lilly, I think that as long as it's brown spotting then it's ok as that is old blood, probably left over from EC. If it gets redder I'd get in touch with your clinic. 1 week down already   .....probably doesn't feel like that to you though     

Kat, how did you get on at your scan today hun?? Are you all set for Friday??

Hi Clom    the OCP is rubbish isn't it, but just think of it as a necessary evil to a fantastic ending      Have you still got guests staying with you?

Need to get my @rse in gear again, can you believe it I slept through the alarm this morning and Dh getting up and getting ready etc, I woke at 9am when he was already at work    Supposed to be cutting down on sugar in my diet, I usually add sugar to everything, but all I can think about is the kit kat in the fridge


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies  

Wiggy - I lovely, I nearly slept through my alarm this morning to, I hate doing that! but for some reason I woke up dead on time  

Lilly - Only 1 more week hun hang on in there  

Hi Clomidia - feels strange saying it but glad AF showed up and you are on your way   

And afternoon to everyone else hope you are all well.

Well scan went really well EC is now booked for 08.30 fri so I have my trigger shot to take tonight.
My LO 6 follies; 21, 20,14,13, 20 & 10 and my RO had one 17 & one 19.  My lining was 8.6 so not too bad at all.
I   everything keeps going OK 

Love Kat xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Wow Kat, that is amazing, a really great tally of follies there. Fingers crossed you will have at least 6 mature eggs from that, if not more    How are you feeling about EC, do you have GA or sedation?? I think that we've all said on here that EC is the best bit, so don't worry about it and enjoy all of the pampering    What time do you need to be at your clinic, about 7am?? Have you got far to travel? At least with it being Friday you will have your DH with you over the weekend to continue with lots of tlc   

Good luck with the trigger shot tonight and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello there 

Myname is kitten Kat no's me don't ya   will probably join you soon hopfully.

Kat good size follies sweete you go girl just had a winge on inbetweenies have a read if you like its not like I winge a lot lol.

Kitten


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

thanks wiggy - I think I am being sedated, I am obviously a little nervous but I am sure everything will be OK     

Hi kitten - I will check out your message now


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello I like your name wiggy   where are yu getting treated?


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten, I live in the Channel Islands so travel to London for treatment, I'm at the Lister Hospital. No NHS here for us    though our local health authority does provide IUI but unfortunately that didn't work for us.

How about you? Are you waiting for IVF/ICSI?


----------



## Kitten 80

Well I think IVF but nurse said that NHS now do 3 more IUI but they will decide if i have that or IVF so fingers crossed last 3 IUI didn't work for me either.

Kitten


----------



## Clomidia

Evening all 

Wiggy Right back at ya    - yes, they have left... I had a BIG sleep afterwards    but I had a really lovely time. Got lots of work to catch up on now though, so housework can wait a bit    Did you succumb to the Kitkat? I don't keep tempters like that in my house for obvious reasons 

Welcome kitten, sorry to hear about your IUIs not working, sadly mine didn't either, but I wish you well on your ivf journey  

Kat, that's great news about your follicles! woohooo! A bumper crop! Good luck for EC on Friday; I might have to disagree a little, I think ET is even more exciting than EC ... ah heck, it's all really exciting now at this stage! Keep thinking positive thoughts   

I missed my clinic nurses call yesterday and she left loads of instructions for bloods, drugs, etc, so I have left another message today and hope she calls back soon. I don't need the additional bloods she said I've to go in for as I've booked to have them done at my GP surgery instead, and also I don't want a prescription for the full whack of gonal-f because I've got some left over at home - I'm trying to save some pennies here - gonal is SO expensive!!   

So that's all from me ... luv to all xx


----------



## May74

Hi Girls,

Guess what.... AF arrived   my first one for 15 weeks, mind you it only lasted just over 24 hours and its gone again but I guess that counts

*Kat* I am so pleased that all is going well so far, keep growing little eggies- good luck for EC on Friday  

*Clomidia* Its great that you are starting again, are you on the dreaded OCP? Good luck, hope the house isnt too much of a mess now that your guests have left

*Wiggs* Not seen you to chat on ** recently, we need another chat night when Bankie gets back from swanning around hawaii swimming with her turtles and gazing at sunsets!! (not that I am jelous or anything!!)

*Zuri* have you made any decisions on whether you are definitley going to put off your IVF until October? maybe we will be cycling together

*Nicksy & Sue* how are you doing?

Well gonna dip into the hot tub, I have been off work for 2 weeks and am now on 2 study days before going back... dont wanna go back to work wanna retire  

Pam


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening lady's  

Clomidia thank you for kind welcome.

Is EC painfull lady's because I was told you are awake when they do it.


Kitten


----------



## Clomidia

Hi Kitten, most people are sedated for EC - I certainly was, and felt nothing from when they put the needle in my hand til I woke up in my bed half an hour later! I was a bit crampy afterwards, but it was fine! 

Pam, Yaay for AF ... who'd have thought we'd ever say that, hey?!    Yes, I am on the OCP hun, waiting to get my schedule from the clinic and then I'll let you gals know what my dates are. Have you any idea when you'll go again?


----------



## Züri

just a quickie

Clom are you sure you can use your Gonal? i had some left from my cycle (and remember i had back to back cycles) and I was told i couldn't use it as it would be out of date (and especially so because it was opened) are yours open? when do you start stimming? x

Great news on your follies Kat x

Pam I have already confirmed the postponing of the iVF, going in Nov now - great news your AF has arrived x

Lilly - glad you are feeling a but better judging by your ** update x

Hello Wiggy big hugs xx

Hi Harriet, Nicks and Sue our pregnant contingent 

Welcome Kitten

x


----------



## Clomidia

Yes hunny, I have a full pen that's never been opened - so three shots of 300iu if I'm on the same again... it's been in the fridge the whole time. I guess I will start down-reg in 3 weeks and then stimming 2 weeks after that.. a long ole road, eh? 
Are you having a fun time with your visitor? I have a great time with mine!


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

Its all very exciting when your on treatment I bloody bored now I'm not doing anything   I suppose good things comes to those who waits.

looks like it will be Bart's for me as its the closest Nuffield in Bremtwood is not on list.

How is everybody on here

Clomida that is a long advencher you going to do  .

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Hi Kitten -   hope you are OK hun xx

Clomidia - Hope you get hold of your nurse today lovely   xx

Pam - I am soooo jealous about your hot tub, I remember sinking into ours when we went skiing in Canada - OMG heaven! xx

Wiggy - Hi lovely lady how are you today? xx

Zuri - Hi lovely any news with you?

Well I not too feeling too bad today getting kinda excited about tomorrow and very nervous.  But god my (.)(.) hurt today I think its from taking the trigger shot last night, and my tummy is really swollen - but I'm not complaining infact I am feeling really positive     I have def decided to take the 2 weeks off following EC I have come to the conclusion that this is our one and only go so I have to give it the best possible chance.

Lots of love Kat


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Kat I feel so exsited for you are you at barts I have no idea where it is lol.

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Kitten - no hun and and at London Womens Clinic, Swansea - they are fab! xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kat, really hope I haven't missed you for the day    Hope all goes well tomorrow, enjoy    And hope that you haven't been too uncomfortable today with all of those follies getting ready to pop   
I'll be looking out to see how you get on   

Hi everyone else


----------



## Clomidia

Kat, sending you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow!!!                  

(hope that's enough fairydust for ya!) 

Kitten, I'm on the long protocol, which generally starts on day 21 of your cycle, but I have to take the pill for 3 weeks to control my cycle (can be erratic sometime), then sometime around day 21 I start down-regging for about two weeks, then stimming for about 10 days after that... and if I get through all that it's EC and ET and the dreaded 2ww


----------



## Züri

good luck for tomorrow Kat xxx


----------



## Lilly123

Good luck for tomorrow Kat!

Hi everyone!!  hope u r all well

Zuri - u have done so well on your weight loss!!!! 

I am ok... 6 days to go till OTD... will wait it out and not test early

Have heard some success stories from 2 day 2 cell embies so feeling a bit more positive.. will keep u updated

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Lilly I was just wondering earlier how you were getting on    Pleased to hear that you are going to stick it out until OTD, I always find those last few days soooooo difficult that I can't even buy the pee sticks until the day before    And I also know of a positive story with day 2 embies, in fact this one is with frozen day 2 embies and they both implanted!! The twins are due any day!!

Clom I think that your protocol sure be re-named the extra long protocol!! I think yours is about 2 weeks longer than mine and I thought that was bad enough    I really don't envy you on the ocp for 3 weeks, how do you get on with it?? Mine makes me feel so nauseous all of the time.

Hi Kitten   

Zuri, I just noticed your ticker, prompted by Lilly's comment - that is great, you must be feeling pretty chuffed with yourself. Is it starting to feel easier now?? I fell off the wagon big time last week and am struggling to get back on, as we had guests there were all sorts of delicious sugary snacks in the house but unfortunately they didn't all get eaten..........well they have now    No more sugar for me from now on   

Our pg ladies, Harriet, Nicksy and Sue, how are you all doing

It's just over 2 months since I finished work and boredom is kicking in, until now I had things to look forward to but I don't want my life to turn into one long endless round of cleaning the house    I know that i need to get out more and see my friends but the ones that don't work all have children and I don't always want to spend my time at the park or some other place with hundreds of children and their overly proud parents, I feel like I stand out big time    I start some voluntary work for a local charity in a few weeks which I'm looking forward to. I've been told of a couple of jobs which I may apply for but I feel bad not being able to fully commit to them and I'm also worried as there is a lot of time that I would have to take off in the coming months for the hysteroscopy and tx plus our holiday. I suppose I should think about joining a group or club or something but I'm not great at pushing myself to do things like that. I feel terrible for moaning about this, I know that there are lots who would rather be in my position.   

Good luck for tomorrow Kat


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks Wiggywoo   I  think joining a club would be a great idea or maybe start some new hobbies.... not sure if u like the crafty stuff?

Thanks for the success story hun

I have been having AF cramps from last nite so dont know if its still from EC and ovaries adjusting or what.. oh well.. 5 more days to testing   

Take care girls


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Wiggywoo I think you should join a club what about starting your own book club like eastenders  .

good luck Kat my sweet thinking of you                

Hello everyone.

Kitten


----------



## Clomidia

Wiggy, lol at my Long Long Protocol      To answer your Q, I hate the OCP. It makes me a bit (more) dopey I think and I especially hate that it seems so stupid to be taking a contraceptive at this stage! It's the last thing I want to take    But I am just grouchy today so don't mind me (darn OCP! I'll blame it for that as well!)  

I think the idea of a club or a hobby sounds good - I guess you just need to decide what you'd be most interested in. Or how about going to visit hospitals/old people's homes/something like that? Or helping the Lyons club, say, or the elderly with their shopping? There'd be little chance of babies being about ... although, hang about, the elderly do tend to talk about their kids and grandkids a lot though, don't they? Hmmm... I think there's no escaping the fertile of this world hunny, they are everywhere...    (cue scary music  ) 

Or is there any kind of freelance work you could do from home? I don't know what your skill set is, but there's always temping as well. When I temped years ago I used to speak to the consultant once a week and if there was any work and I was free, I'd do it, and if not, I'd have to entertain myself. And I could refuse long jobs/short jobs/etc if I needed to, so you're more in control. Plus, you have loads of variety in the jobs you do - I worked at BT, the BBC... boring work but nice places to visit!  

Or you could always sign up for a course too... summer school maybe? I am hoping to do a cake decorating course this winter, can't wait    Failing all that, I'm going to be off for a few weeks soon, so I will keep you company   

Lilly, good luck hunny!!! oooh er, cramps are a very good sign at this stage!!!    

Hi Zuri... hope you are feeling better? 

I've just been to my GP for day 3 bloods - well, they had day 21 down on the form but I said no thanks, I need day 3! Day 21 isn't going to tell me much at this stage now, is it? Haven't heard back from the clinic nurses yet, but I'll give them til Monday and then call again. I've loads of time yet to get my schedule and drugs sorted. 

Be back later for Kat's news I hope


----------



## Clomidia

Just checking in for news of Kat...? Hope she's doing ok   

Gah!!! I missed a call from the nurse earlier!!    She said she'd call again but that was at 2.30 and nothing since... and I haven't moved from the phone since    

Also, I had an interesting chat with the manager of PALS at my PCT; I rang up to check the name of the person I need to write to, so we could appeal for funding for another ICSI - and she said she thought we were entitled to funding for three go's      I said I was told at last appt that my PCT only fund one try, despite the NICE guidelines, so she said she'd double check and get back to me next week... 

So Prayers needed please ladies, we'd LOVE funding for another cycle


----------



## Wiggywoo

for Clom's funding   

That would be great news Clom, hope you get it    Of course you'll only need to have funding for one more go 'cause that one will work       Haven't got a clue who PALS or PCT are though but I guess they are something to do with making the decision   

Kat, hope you are doing ok


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Thank you all very very much for all your lovely kind thoughts it really does mean a lot.

Well we had EC yesterday and I had 8.  The hospital rang earlier and 7 matured and 5 have fertilized, the consultant was really pleased.  She is going to give me call tomorrow to give us an update but it look like I will be in 12noon on Mon for ET.    

Hope you are all having a fab weekend.

Lots of love Kat


----------



## Lilly123

Great news Kat!! Tomorrow u will be PUPO!! Good luck!  

Hope everyone else is well.. 4 days till test date... wedbesday.... to scared to do a test so will rather wait...

Will keep u updated

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon

WOW Kat thas brilliant how many do they put back in thats like your amother of 7   I so hhave all my fingers and toes crossed for you.

ello everyone nothing to report yet.

Kitten


----------



## Züri

Kat so pleased for you you have done so well, I am away tomorrow and Monday but wishing you lots of luck now and will check back in when i return to see how it all went

Wow lilly your 2WW has gone so fast! i was too scared to test also, both times my period arrived before the blood test, first time it arrived 2 days before and second time it arrived the morning of the test, at least i didn't have to wait for that dreaded phonecall as i knew already but i think i knew up to about 4 days before symptom wise - how are you feeling? have you had any symptoms? not that they really can confirm anything - wishing you lots of luck xx

Hello everyone else - sorry it's short and sweet just in the middle of cooking for a picnic tomorrow - we're off to the open air cinema tonight but it has rained most of the day, sun is out now, just hope it holds off - then tomorrow we are driving down to Lake Como for a night - having a picnic en route at the top of the Gotthard Pass and generally going to have a nice touristy 2 days with mum as we have done zilch sight seeing this year - it will be our third time at Como and been down that area lots but it's so stunning I can never tire of it 

Have a great weekend everyone

x


----------



## Lilly123

Hi Zuri 

Great you are having a good time with your mom.. enjoy the sight seeing.

Symptom wise... I am just having cramps like little stabbing pains.. not very sore.. just there.. had quite alot of lower back pain like period pain 2 days ago.. felt nauseous today on and off.. but could be a bug lol

So who know... (.)(.) are sore but most likely progesterone.. so we will see what Wednesday brings! 

Take care all

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kat, that is wonderful news, you must be thrilled. Hope the goodnews continues tomorrow and that on Monday you will be nuturing two of your embies safely inside you       

Zuri, lovely to hear from you hun   Sounds like a great couple of days planned, I am v. jealous of your trip down to Lake Como. Have never been but just sounds fab. The weather here is rubbish, raining and windy so we're not even going outside to get any fresh air and exercise     Going to the cinema to see the new Harry Potter tonight, that's about as exciting as my life gets at the moment    Look forward to hearing more from you next week when you are back    Miss your bike stories


----------



## Clomidia

Oh Kat, that's brilliant news - 5 out of 7 fertilising is a great rate!!   Here's hoping you have two wonderful embies transferred on Monday     I LOVE that bit, you get to see pics of them, and hopefully you will see the flash too when they are transferred... good luck honey, that's wonderful news!! 

Lily, best of luck for Weds hunny, I'm sure this feels like the longest week in history   

Zuri, holiday sounds LOVELY! I am so jealous!   Have a fantastic few days away, we will miss you   

Wiggy, thanks for the    I think I have my mother doing some   too! Lol! PCT stands for primary care trust, they control the nhs budget wherever you live. We understood it (from our GP and clinic) that our PCT will only fund 1 IVF and we have to self-fund the rest, despite the NICE recommendations that all infertile couples who have no previous children should have three free goes... PALS is a section of the PCT, I think it stands for Patient Advice and Liaison Something-or-Other     The woman I spoke to was the manager of PALS and was very helpful 

Enjoy HP!!! I hear there are mixed reviews of the latest film, so I'd be interested to know what you think? I am home alone tonight as hubby is at a gig, so I've already spent an hour in the bath and am setting myself up with a few movies for the evening   

Have a lovely weekend all


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Just thought i'd log on to see how you all are. So sorry I have been AWOL, work has been so busy and i've been feeling so sick that i just haven't had the energy for FF. Right now for some personals

Kat: I'm so pleased that you managed to get a good crop of eggs and 5 out of 7 is a great fertilisation rate. Do they go to blast if they are all looking strong tomorrow? Good luck if ET goes ahead tomorrow

Wiggy: I think I would also be bored not working, as much as I complain about my job! I think doing voluntary work will be a really good thing to do. Do you have any hobbies you can maybe spend time doing until then?

Pam: Hot tub - wowee that sounds very nice, we nearly bought a house with a included hot tub in the garden. I think you mentioned a while ago that you were considering either a cruise or the maldives. I would say Maldives every time, it is such a beautiful place and not one you would really take young children as its expensive and geared up to adults really. Also by the time we are old and the children have grown up they would have probably disappeared as they are sinking! If you need any advice where to stay give me a shout

Zuri: Hope you are having a lovely time in Lake como. 

Lily: Not long now til test day, I remember how that felt, good luck!!

Kitten: Welcome to the thread, its lovely here full of lots of support

Clomidia: Wow the LP is really long for you isn't it. I hated the pill part it all seemed so pointless! We were entitled to 3 free goes on the NHS but didn't use even one of them in the end, as they messed us around so much

Nicksy / Sue: How are you two doing - totally overwhelmed with the masses of info people seem to throw at you?!!

Well I am fine, not too bad the sickness does seem to be lessening now which is lovely. Although I was sooo happy to be sick at first the novelty soon wore off  . We have also booked a weeks holiday to Sicily in September our last one as single people! So we are very excited.

Girls do you remember me complaining about a cons I saw on the NHS who was really awful to me? Well the other day I was told he would be my obstetrician, I complained and was given another one but it didn't matter anyway because apparently he has been suspended   Thank God I didn't let him do a hysterscopy! He was also the man who said I shouldn't have IVF because of a polyp because the embryos wouldn't implant - how wrong was he!! 

Right i'm off now - speak to you all soon


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps

Guss what I got my appointment letter for the 3rd Aug to discuss next treatment so happy just to have the letter not even started anything yet  

Everyone ok I hope and have you all had a good weekend

Kitten


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kat, heaps of luck for tomorrow     hoping that you have a smooth transfer, I'm assuming that as you've been through IUI they will know how to treat you, it's no different. Is you DH all ready to pamper you for the next two weeks From you've said of him before he sounds like a sweetie so I'm sure that you will be well looked after   

Lilly, you're doing so well, hang on in there, you're on the home straight now    

Kitten, that's exciting having your first appointment    there's a list of questions on here for initial consultations (if you haven't already looked) but I guess you have a fair idea what to expect having been through IUI before. Have you had a good weekend?

Harriet    so lovely to hear from you hun, have been wondering how you are getting on    I'm not surprised that the sickness novelty wore off quickly, you've got double the amount of pg hormones!!!!! Almost to 12 weeks, wow what a mile stone you must be pleased to have almost reached that point. Have you told many people, family friends work etc or are you waiting until after your 12 wk scan? Keep in touch when you can, though I understand that you must be exhausted at the moment. Take care   

Clom, Harry Potter was good, I must be the only person in the world not to have read any of the books or seen the first few films so I went in not knowing what to expect. I did find it really long, the first half was good but I felt that it wasn't all necessary it was a slow way of building the plot. I've since heard that they missed lots out from the book, I wouldn't know though! Overall I did enjoy it and may even be persuaded to watch the first ones now. 
What have you been up to, did you have a good weekend?
We went out on a cliff walk today, our first training one in preparation for our trek in Sept. I then got back and thought I'd make a cake quickly to take to sil for afternoon tea, I put 2 eggs instead of 3 by mistake so it was an absolute disaster, and I managed to smash a glass whilst clearing up     Now I'm on here trying to put off making dinner,    we're supposed to have chicken stir fry but I really fancy going for an Indian instead   

Well that's me, speak soon


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello there No I haven't read any of the cosultant stuff yet but will do Not done much this weekend bit of retail theropy you?

Kitten


----------



## Clomidia

Kitten, that's great that you've got an initial appt - it's the first of many milestones I hope!    I did some retail therapy too this weekend, went to Monsoon and bought a dress and top... yikes...  

Harriet, great to hear from you! I think of you often but understand you not being able to post so much. How are the twins? You are such an inspiration to us on here - I hope we all have our bfps on here very very soon.  

Wiggy, I haven't read any of the HP books either - I never got around to it! But I watched one of the films one Christmas and was hooked! I think I have seen 3 or 4 of the films (never at the cinema, always on tv!) so I too don't know what I'm missing from the books - in this case I think it's good to be ignorant    Did you have your Indian after all? I cooked chinese last night (just for me - dh was out again!) and then, on a whim, baked some biscuits... yum yum but I really shouldn't have! So I curled up on the sofa for the evening with my doggie, my Inspector Morse boxset and a couple of choccy biccies... bliss. 

I've an awful headache today though, and am feeling really tired and weepy. I'm sure it's this stooopid OCP, I'm one week into it today. I feel bleugh


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies xxx

Clomida - Ah love you    I really do hope you feel a bit better soon and your headache goes xxx

Kitten - Hi lovely fab news about your hospital app, did you buy anything nice on your shopping trip? xx

Wiggy - Hi lovely did you get to have your Indian after? I am hoping for a Chinese tonight's  

Harriet - Hi hun - so glad you haven't got that horrible consultant, and you are right how wrong was he!!!! xx

Hi to lilly, zuri and everyone else I hope you all had a lovely weekend xxx

Well we had ET today and they popped back 2 little embies one 6 cell and the other 8 cell it really was great to see, DH came in to - he loved it!

They were then able to freeze two today but the 5th one was not good enough to freeze    but still 4 out of 7 still is not too bad - so now I am on the horrible 2ww again!!! I   that this will be the last time.

Lots of love 
Kat xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kat, congratualtions on being well and truly PUPO      Unlike IUI, you know that you have gotten through the fertilisation stage and that you have two good quality embies inside you. So pleased that you have two frozen too, fingers crossed that may be in a couple of years time you could be using those as a little brother or sister your little one(s)   

Clom, sorry that you're feeling a bit teary and headachey today, blame it on that damn OCP, it really is evil. Hope that you're feeling more like your cheerful self soon. Your biccies sound deeelish - can I have some   

Harriet, I remember your run-in with that awful consultant and am so pleased that you have proved him wrong. Can't believe that he was appointed your obst'n what a close call that was - it seems that he has what he deserves now though I hate to think what else he has done to other poor unsuspecting patients to warrant being suspended    At least you can rest easy now that you don't have to see him anymore   

Lilly, how are you doing Hope you're not going too crazy   

Kitten, liking the sound of retail therapy, what did you get, anything nice  

Well ladies, yes, I did have an Indian takeaway last night and it was everything I wanted it to be    Have seen a friend with her 3 wk old baby this morning and I definitely want one    Then I popped into town, bumped into a few people then had a coffee and saw my aunt so chatted to her for a while so in all have done very little but feeling happier for getting out and seeing people. Weather has calmed down a little so going to put my running gear on and going to get some fresh air for a bit.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello 

Kat thats brilliant news PUPO for real   did you have to pay for embies to be frozen?

Wiggy liking the take away I had fish and chips Friday mmmmmm

Hello everyone els

Well I brought Two tops and a scarf (stylish one  ) and a white bra as they do go a bit grey so I needed one but the tops I love they are so meeeee

Kitten


----------



## Clomidia

Woohoo! Kat!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!! That is great news!     I'm glad you enjoyed the ET bit, I always think that's the best bit (well, hopefully a bfp is even better!!)  And it's great news that they're frozen two as well! Get you! A whole family of four waiting for you    Take it easy now for the next couple of weeks, did they give you an official test day? 

Wiggy, sounds like you had a lovely 24 hours! You're welcome to a biccy any time  

Harriet, that's scary about your obs    I am so glad you don't have to deal with him again

Well ladies, you're all making me feel like I really have the longest Long Protocol in history    Oh well... *twiddles thumbs for six weeks or so*  

My headache got steadily worse all day so I actually went back to bed and lay in the dark for a while - and fell asleep for an hour... oops! But at least it got rid of my headache    Clinic nurse rang and said my prescription was for Menopur, but I told her I still had 3 days shots of gonal, so she said no problem, they'd change the prescription to gonal instead - yaay! - that saves a few pennies    She said my schedule hadn't been done yet but they'd post it to me shortly and see me in a couple of weeks. Can't blooming wait   She said the headaches were probably the OCP alright... have to agree with her. 

I also heard from the PCT and have posted on other threads about it. Ours are moving to three funded cycles but are still in the consultation phase, so we wouldn't qualify right now but they thought it would be a good idea for us to write in and appeal now anyway... so fingers crossed for now... hopefully if they are planning to go to three cycles by next year they may agree to fund ours now.    
Told them we are going now on the advice of our consultant to go sooner rather than later. 

Right, gonna go to yoga tonight, have been in ages and it might help my thumping head


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just gatecrashing to say

Kat fab news on being PUPO
wonderful news

ooh and 2 in the freezer for a sibling 

Lots of luck honey       for you

Emxx


----------



## Lilly123

Hi girls

Glad u are all sounding well and   Kat this is your last 2WW in a long time and that u get your BFP soon

On my side, i have developed mild OHSS and feeling really sore and bloated - hard to walk.. and its getting worse each day - went to doc and ordered bed rest for 2 days and monitoring... 

2 days till testing.. getting closer now..

did any of u have OHSS?

Hugs to all

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Lilly,

Poor you    Haven't had OHSS but have heard that it can be nasty    Have you been drinking plenty of fluids?? We get told to, I think it's to flush out the empty follies after EC to stop the bloatedness, I may be wrong here, but either way one of the few things my clinic say is to drink plenty. Hope the bed rest sorts you out and that you're feeling better soon   

Hope you're feeling better Clom   

Hi everyone else    Pam, have you booked your follow-up yet


----------



## Clomidia

Oh Lily, sorry to hear about the OHSS - make sure you get plenty of rest and water as Wiggy says. I haven't had it myself  but I have heard that mild OHSS during the 2ww is a positive sign! I'm sure on some of the diaries I've read about ohss leading to bfps... I think all those hormones are working overdrive to support your embies, so I hope this is a bfp for you hunny!!!  

I'm feeling better thanks Wiggs, bit stressed about work today so that's taking my mind off things


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

What is OHSS   Ive never herd of it sorry lilly that you are in discomfort hope your better soon and like clomida say's hope its a good sign.

Everyone ok

Kitten


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks everyone.. OHSS is when your ovaries get overstimulated... not nice


----------



## Kitten 80

Ar take care hun bet thats painful I had to many with iui and I was in a lot of pain specially when they come out ouch


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

I did have mild OHSS towards the end of my 2ww and lasted until i was about 10w pg
Make sure you drink plenty of fluids and rest rest rest, some people say about drinking lucozade but not sure why or if it actually helps, the advice i was given by my clinic was rest and fluids

If you have any additional symptoms then i would contact your clinic ASAP

Em


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks Heffalump... I have been to FS and I am on bed rest and tomorrow I go back for more blood tests and pregnancy test....thanks for advice.. feeling quite ill and nauseous today


----------



## Wiggywoo

Lilly,    for good news tomorrow. Do you do a hpt or just bloods at your clinic? Thinking of you


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to say

Lilly lots of     and      for test date tomorrow sweetheart

Love Emxx


----------



## Züri

GOod luck for tomorrow Lilly. Have a feeling it's going to be good news x


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks eveyone for your positive thoughts... i have been feeling so sick   but i made it thru the nite without puking so lets hold thumbs it stays that way...

i will go for blood test about 10.30am swiss time so should know late afternoon i hope

thanks so much for all your support

Hugs to all


----------



## Clomidia

Good luck today Lilly, hope the news is      and you feel better soon 

How's our other 2ww lady doing... Kat? Hope you're ok   

Heffalump, I just noticed on your ticker you are going again soon - wish you loads of luck  

Hi to everyone else   No news here, just plodding away 
Cx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello good luck lilly for tomorrw

Kat how's you 2ww going ?

hi Clomidia,heff,wiggy.

Kitten


----------



## Züri

a bit worried about Lilly - no news yet and it was ages ago she had her test - Lilly I hope you have not been on to tell us the news because you are too busy celebrating - we are all here for you though if the news isn't good  xxxx


----------



## Lilly123

I am pregnant girls!!!! It worked!!! Sorry only found about an hour ago and have been so shocked DH and I have ben crying... Beta level is 150 so sounds good I think for 14DPO.... will go in on Friday for more blood tests for my OHSS as it can get worse now that i am pregnant.. at least i am off this week as have been booked off due to OHSS....


still feeling sick from OHSS but am so happy... i dont care how sicl i feel

thanks for your support girls.. its early days.. so FX its a sticky


----------



## Clomidia

Woohoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Lilly!!!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Lilly   that's wonderful news, I'm so pleased for you           You and your dh must be on   
So what happens now? Do you think you'll be signed off work any longer??

Hi everyone else, just going to watch Come Dine With Me, watching far too much telly today


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks girls.. I go to FS on Friday for more blood tests re OHSS and will ask next steps... i know nothing about what to do now   we have been trying so hard to get pregnant now i dont know what to do... lol

Thanks for your support

Its shows 2 Cell embies can make it


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya


Lilly wonderful wonderful news have posted elsewhere but so so happy for you
blood levels are fab for 14dpo (mine were 109 14dpo)

Clomidia thanks for your wishes for my tx, its resting on dh getting another job in the next 2 wks or we will have to delay but 

Kitten80 i see we have our appts on the same day 

Wiggy, oooh cdwm i havent watched for a while now but used to love it in the  !

love to all i missed

Em


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello ladies

cant believe our time is nearly here again, been and signed the consent forms today and sending our prescription off tomorrow for our drugs its all happening again

Twinkle


----------



## Züri

fantastic Lilly! thought it wold work 

Twinkle lovely to see you xxx

hi everyone 

will be back proper next week when mums gone xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies   

Lilly - Amazing news      I am so pleased for you lovely.  xxx

Zuri - Hi lovely how are you? Are you enjoying time with your mum xx

Twinkle- Welcome back hun   

Em - Thanks for your well wishes they really are greatly appreciated xx

Wiggy - Hi lovely lady how are you? xx

And a massive hi to Kitten & Clomidia

Well so far so good I just   that my little embies are sticking and that I get that BFP soon.

I have tried not to dwell on the symptoms you can get only because I know if I got see or feel any I will end up going    

Hope you are all well

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Züri

Hi Kat when is test date?

Yes having a lovely time with mum - just what I needed as have been feeling really rubbish about everything 

x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - They have given my test date as next Sun so I am   that everything will be OK.  Having time with your mum is good and that what I am going to do today.  My mum and dad only live about 2 miles away (right by the beach which is lovely) so I am going to be cheeky and ring her up and ask what for lunch     god love them they are going through it at the moment, I am one of three, there is my sister who is getting married in Florida next month, my brother & his partner who are expecting their 1st baby 3rd Aug (1st in the family) and us going through this - I really do feel for my parents


----------



## Züri

Have a lovely day with your mum and dad Kat - I can imagine they have a lot on their plate 
x


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks everyone.. sorry not a long post cause I feel nauseous   dont know if its OHSS or baby... but who cares.. Im pregnant and I wont moan... 

Good luck Kat.. not long to go now...

Will write more soon.. Big hugs Lilly


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

Heff yay we can exchange what has been said at our appointments waiting for AF as I no she is coming I can feel her even tho it would have been nice to fall O natrrell   I do make myself laugh sometimes.

Everyone ok this morning

Kitten


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone

Lilly: Congrats on your BFP that is wonderful news, its such a lovely feeling when you get that positive result. I became a serial peeing on a sticker for a while  

Wiggy: Hi hun, I love come dine with me too but can't watch it at the moment as it makes me feel too sick  

Kat: My tip for the 2ww is to keep busy busy busy, but i know that you are good at that!

Twinkle: I'm so pleased that you are going again soon hun, have you got your dates yet?

Zuri: Hi hun? How are you? How is the weight loss going?

Clomidia: Still on the OCP?

Pam / Nicksy / Sue: Helllooo to all of you

Well i am 12 weeks 1 day now - so phew I got here but what a rollercoster the last week has been. DH and I went for a nuchal fold scan last Friday (gives you a risk for downs syndrome and other chromosomal conditions). We got the results on Monday and they weren't great. One twin's risk is 1 in 10 000 which is great but the other is 1 in 56 - eek. We were advised to go to UCH for further diagnostic testing called a CVS, basically like a amnio but they take cells from the placenta. We went yesterday but ended up declining the test, apparently there is a risk of miscarriage for both babies and its a chance we are just not willing to take.  So we are keeping everything crossed that all will be alright, I have heard so many stories of people being given this information and having normal babies so i hope the same will happen for us. Future advice for all of you who ARE going to get pg think carefully before you have this screening test done because it can cause a lot of anxiety.

I hope you all have lovely weekends
H


----------



## Züri

Lovely to hear from you Harriet - sorry you have had the worry and stress of the tests, I have had a friend go through this twice with bad outcomes so I understand how anxious you both must have felt. But it seems mot people do go for the nuchal fold tests these days as standard - it is a strange one I can imagine, I mean you try so hard and then you are told statistics and you have to make a choice? cruel cruel 

I am sure you will have two lovely healthy bouncing babies xx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Its all seeming real again now, had the phone call from the drugs company today to take payment, we'll recieve them on tuesday, things are happening again feel more like im in control again

Twinkle


----------



## Clomidia

Harriet, I'm sorry to hear of your test results but I hope and pray they are just that - *risk* but not actuality. I too believe you will have two healthy babies but I know you did the right thing to be informed, and that you love your babies to bits anyway, regardless of whatever happens      

Yes, I'm still on OCP and still *twiddling thumbs*  Waiting to get my tx schedule, every day I hear the postman I'm hoping it's the schedule but nope... Patience is not one of my strong points (although IF has certainly challenged that to the max!)    

Zuri, hope you're enjoying your last few days with your mum 

Kat, glad you are doing ok, you are nearly half way there   

Twinks, glad to hear you're going again... have you got your dates yet? Are you long or short protocol? 

Pam, how's things with you? Have you been back to your clinic yet? 

Wiggs, how is things with you? Have you given any more thought to work/volunteering? 

Lilly, hope you're doing ok and the ohss is easing  

Sue, Nicks, Kitten... hi lovely ladies... 

I hope you're all planning nice weekends with loved ones


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi clomidia

Hope you get your tx schedule soon, ive got to wait for 3rd af since miscarriage to go again, which will be end of august, only just finished this af and already wanting the next to arrive  

Twinkle  x


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Harriet - So sorry to hear about your stress that you and DH have been experiencing this week, but like Zuri said I am sure your babies will be beautiful and healthy   p.s. thanks for the 2ww advice xx

Twinkle- Hi lovely not long now so glad to hear you are feeling really positive and in control xxx

Clomidia - Hi lovely lady, I   that your postman delivers your schedule soon and things can get going xx 

And hi to lilly, kitten, pam, wiggy, nicksy and everyone else hope you are having a good weekend. xx

Well I have managed to reach the half way point on the dreaded 2ww - but I am well aware that next week will be the worst!! I just   that everything will work and they little embies and getting comfortable.

Much love Kat xxx


----------



## Lilly123

Good luck Kat,, not long to go!!!!

Hi everyone else!! Hope u r all well. 

I had a bit of a freak out yesterday as FS decided to do a scan and could not see anything but she said HCG needs to be at least 500 to see on vaginal ulstrasound and mine is 300 - she went on to say  we must just make sure it is not somewhere else and i am like     

but my counts have doubled in 2 days from 155 to 308 so hoping all is ok.. go for more blood for my OHSS on monday and will ask for another beta.. if it doubles every 2 days i will be more at ease

so the stress of ttc has now moved to the stress of being pregnant.. it never stops.. 

Have a great weekend girls


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening peeps

well totally whacked out as AF is truly here heavier then normal

hope everyone is ok I Will do personals soon just so tiered night lovely lady's

Kitten


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone  

Kat, how are things with you?? I feel bad that you've been left in the lurch on your 2ww    hope you've been doing ok and have been able to keep yourself occupied.       

Twinks, pleased to hear that you are stepping up to the mark again, hope that your AF plays ball and arrives on time for you. What sort of time frame to you think you're working towards, I think that I may start at the end of Sept.

Clom, are you still on the bloomin' OCP or have you started D/R yet?? Are you starting to feel excited??

Zuri, hope you have a fab time with your mum   

Hi Kitten    Hope you're ok and that AF is on her way out again.

Lilly, did you have another beta done yesterday? Hopeing it has put your mind at ease   

Hi all of our pg ladies, Harriet, Sue (long time no hear) and Nicksy (hope you're having a lovely holiday)


----------



## Lilly123

Hi all

Had my beta yesteday which was 977 which has tripled so all good.. but still no sac seen on screen... will most likely have another scan on friday or monday... am just so worried.. cant help it

Hugs to all


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Lilly

I really wouldnt worry about there being nothing to be seen on the scan, its still very very early, i had a scan at 5 wks and nothing was seen at all, the HCG is rising fantastically though, easy to say not to worry i know        

Love Emxx


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks Em .. will try and get the scan for Friday to put my mind at ease ... I hope...


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi all

Wiggy - my af should arrive 18th aug if i remember right its dr on day 21 so that should be 7th September if all goes to plan which is the day we go to cleethorpes for a couple of days away.

Well my drugs arrived today after a bit of a nightmare getting them, was having them devlivered to my sisters as i was out at work, got a call at lunch from the drug company to say the driver had left a card as no-one was in, frantically called sister who had been in all morning waiting, after about half a dozen calls and nearly 2 hours later it turns out the company had put the wrong house number on the parcel (got the number the wrong way round  ) the box had pregnal in which needs to be stored in the fridge do you think this will be alright, when i expressed my concern to the lady at the drug company she said they would be fine as they was in a ice pack, but sister says it had melted when she took it out the box. Do hope this isnt doomed from the start 

Thanks for listening to my rant

Twinkle


----------



## btbam

Hello - I'm hoping someone who knows about IVF is online can help me a little!

I'm on my 2nd IUI but have been for my scan today and have too many follies   .  They've asked if we want to convert to IVF but as we only get one IVF funded here in wales, we only want to take it if we've got a good chance. The alternative is to proceed with IUI and follical reduction.

I'm cd 10, on suprecur and menopur (75iu) - my scan showed 5 follies on L (17.5, 13.1, 8.8, 9, & 6.9mm) & 5 on the R (16.9, 16, 15.2, 14 & 14mm) - too many for IUI but apparently they need to be bigger for IVF.  My uterus lining is 12mm.  If we chose IVF they'll do a scan on friday and then EC on monday.  

Do you think this sounds ok for IVF ( I've no idea how big or how many follies there should be at this stage) or should we stick with IUI? 

I'd be really grateful for anyone's opinion.

Thanks  xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi btbam,

Wow that is a great number of follies you have there      And you lining is looking great too   

I'm not sure if I can give you the answers that you are looking for but I shall share with you my experiences.

In 3 IVF cycles I have had 8, 10 and 13 eggs collected respectively. My personal opinion is that if you can get over 5 eggs this is good as some ladies can respond poorly and get less. Clinics do not usually want to you to produce many more than 12 eggs as this could lead to OHSS which can be unpleasant and potentially delay ET. If I were you I would ask how many eggs they would expect to get from your follies, I am guessing 6 - 7. They will probably want to take bloods which will give them an indication.
A couple of other things to consider, number of follies doesn't always correspond with the number of eggs, it has been known for a follie to not contain an egg or for it to be immature and therefore not suitable for fertilisation.
Once the eggs are collected would you be doing straight IVF or ICSI - this is where the sperm is injected into the egg and is used if there are male issues. We have ICSI as our numbers of swimmers is not very high.
Our fertilisation rate is have been between 65 - 80% approx though some have higher rates, so again I would ask how many embryos you could expect to get from the eggs though I doubt they would give you a straight/certain answer.

I'm not sure what is involved in egg reduction to know if it is a good alternative.

On the plus side of IVF as my comments above may come across as being quite negative, you are already very close to EC without all of the pill taking and down regging that is normally involved before stimming. Some cycles can be up to 3 /4 weeks before stimming starts so you are already most of the way through   
My EC has been very easy, I have only had it under GA but actually quite like the experience and it's nice to have a bit of pampering for a change    ET (usually 2 - 5 days later) is very similar to IUI. At this stage you have jumped about 4 stages which are uncertain during IUI. For instance, you know that you have produced good quality eggs, you know that they have been fertilised, you know that they have divided and you know that they are placed back into your uterus. 
Of course once you get to this stage it is back on to the 2ww which unfortunately doesn't get any better   

As it is potentially your only funded IVF I think that perhaps they need to give you more advice as to what to expect etc. Do you have many more funded IUI's left?? How would you feel if you abandoned this cycle and started another IUI next month on reduced stimms? That is the good thing about IUI, you are able to 'jump back on' pretty quickly - well I was    

Reading back I'm not really sure if I have helped at all but if you have any questions please feel free to ask.

Best of luck,
Wiggy


----------



## btbam

Thanks Wiggy - that's really helpful.
We've an appointment to talk it through a bit more this morning but I think we're going to go for the IVF - as you say we're half way there anyway.  

The nurse I spoke with yesterday said they'd expect 6-7 eggs (good guess!) but we know there's no guarantees in any of this and the follicles may not contain eggs. Hubbie and I are in an awkward position as they can't store our embryos so in one sense we need a few good ones rather than quantity anyway.  I'm trying to be positive but if it doesn't work, I suppose we'll have more information about what did / didn't work well for the next IUI , of which I guess we've 2 left now.  EC will be under sedation, I'm a bit anxious about that, but the reduction would be similar anyway. 

I don't think my clinic normally do many blood tests. Should I ask them too? What would they be checking?

Can I ask if it's normal to feel so uncomfortable? I've a constant dragging in my lower pelvis ( ovary area I guess) with occasional sharper twinges. It's not stopping me doing things but is starting to get me down a bit - is this normal? If so, goodness knows what ladies with 20 follicles must feel like 

Biggest challenge today is going to be how to re-organise my work schedule for next week -no-one knows about the fertility treatment but I guess I'm going to have to tell them now, if I want to cancel a whole week of clinics!!

Thanks again


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Btbam,

Yes that bloated achey feeling in your ovaries is normal with lots of twinges as they grow bigger    Lots of ladies eat more protein and use a hot water bottle in an effort to increase the quality and ripen the follies - whether it works or not I haven't a clue but I do find myself joining in   

The blood tests are for oestragen (sp?) I think, the clinics use this to give them an idea of when you will be ready for EC - as well as using the ultrasounds.

Just a thought, playing devils advocate here, if you were to have a straight IVF cycle would they change your meds at all? Would they try to stim more follies? Is the fact that they can't freeze only related to this cycle or is this the case across the board at your clinic? Your absolutely right is quality over quantity and we certainly have pg ladies on this thread who prove that theory   

There may be a few other ladies along today that can offer more support and advice.

Hope your apt goes well this morning and that you leave feeling positive and excited about your decision   

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Wiggywoo

Lilly, Just to re-iterate what Em has said, try not to worry    From what I gather from my clinic thread any scans before 7 weeks may not show up everything and therefore cause you panic. A lady had her scan at 6w1d and they couldn't find the heartbeat, when she went back 3 days later they heard it beating   
Not sure how far along you are now, hoping you get some news to put your mind at rest at your next apt.   

Hi everyone else, first morning of work today


----------



## Clomidia

Hi all 

Oooh wiggy - first day on the job? Tell all! What are you doing? 
I am still waiting for my tx schedule hun, so still on the OCP - and day 21 is Sunday so I'm hoping it will come tomorrow    Haven't had a call from the drug co either, so just waiting really. I am trying not to fret about it, as I'm guessing I'll start sniffing sometime next week, so I'm going to hang on another day or so before I ring the clinic. We've had postal strikes in our area so that might have delayed things, but we got post today, so here's hoping. In fact, I'll ring tomorrow as that gives them a day to ring me back - they don't always ring back same day    What do you think? 

Btbam, I think wiggy's given you some brilliant advice there and summed up the process very well, pros and cons. I would say though that sometimes you don't need blood tests done (I haven't, as they could tell by the number of follicles and the sizes that all was fine) so don't worry if they say they're not necessary. You certainly do have a bumper crop of follies and I would be inclined to go to IVF - you might do a FULL IVF cycle at a later time and find you don't have half that many follicles, every time is different. Plus, you have also skipped all that horrible waiting around and down-regging etc etc. I know when I was doing IUI I used to dream of being offered a "skip to ivf" option...    I wish you and your dh well with your decision, whatever you decide it's tough being offered an alternative like ivf when you were geared up for iui.  Out of curiosity, did you produce multiple follicles before? That's such a low dose of menopur! Good luck  

Twinkle, I'm sure the drugs will be fine - but check the instructions on them. My gonal says it can be stored OUT of the fridge for up to 3 months I think, so long as it's less than 25 degrees out or thereabouts. It's great that they've arrived so quickly - I'm hoping to start down-reg next week and I still haven't heard from the drug co. 

Lilly, I agree with the others that it is VERY early to get a hb - you got your bfp last week, didn't you? Your bloods seem to be brilliant, so I hope they keep going up, and are some reassurance.    Try not to worry too much hunny. Easier said than done, I know.

Kat, thinking of you and hoping you're getting through the 2ww ok  

How's everyone else? Pam, Harriet, Nicksy, Zuri, Sue... everyone


----------



## Lilly123

thanks girls for your kind words... 

i was not upset about not seeing a heartbeat.. its the fact that they never saw a gestational sac and she said usually we can see it by now.. being 4.5 weeks  thats what got me freaked out... but i have my 5 week scan on friday so lets hope its where it is meant to be.. 

hope u r all well girls and thanks for all your support..


----------



## Clomidia

Oh I'm sorry Lilly, I hope it goes well on Friday and you get to see the sac


----------



## Lilly123

Thanks Clom...


----------



## btbam

Lily - I've done some scanning in past jobs and it's so hard to be certain!! It's very dependent on your scanners skills, along with the angle of the probe and a million and one other factors, so don't be too disheartened .  It might all be just fine 

Thanks to everyone who responded to my last post.  We decided to go with the IVF and have been back to clinic this morning to sign consents etc. I bombarded them with a million questions based on all my reading but think we've made the best decision.  On scan today I've 7 follies 12- 21mm in size and the 3 smaller ones seem to have dissapeared in 24hrs... most odd.

Looks like we'll end up having ICSI as they're going to freeze hubbies sperm over the weekend and they say it'll give us a better chance. I'm due back on friday for another scan and in the meantime am doubling my menopur to 150iu and increasing suprecur to 0.5mls.  All being well, the EC will be on monday.

Clomidia -  Really haven't got a clue how I reacted this way and don't think the clinic have either! Last time round I was on 75iu puregon and had 3 possible follicles although one was probably the remnants of a cyst that was present on the baseline scan. They changed me to Menopur just because the puregon hadn't resulted in a BFP, although at the time they said there probably wouldn't be any major difference.  You're right about the blood testing, they don't tend to do them in my clinic unless you've got >30 follicles.

Wiggy - apparently they'd have started me on 225IU if I'd gone for IVF without knowing I reacted this way.... OHSS here I come! So guess it's good that we know now.  As i've been told to increase to 150 now, I suppose that's what I'd start on i the future if needed.  Unfortunately we'll never be able to freeze at our clinic.  Apparently if we wanted to do so we'd need treatment in London. 

Generally I'm feeling more positive now so I'm sending some of my positivity out to everyone else        Hope all is going well for you xxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all ok - I feel like I haven't posted on here for ages! We have just got back from our holiday in France which was fab (apart from the crap weather) but never mind!!

I will attempt to do some personals (eek!!)

Wiggy - Hi honey, how are you? I see that you have started your new job - how is it going honey? Where are you up to with the further tests and everything that you were looking into? 

Btbam - Good luck with the IVF honey - I think you have probably made the right choice. I hope you get your BFP from it. 

Lily - Wow a BFP - Congrats honey - I am made up for you. I hope the scan goes ok on Friday - I know how much of a worry it all is and I am praying that everything will be ok for you. 

Zuri - Hey honey, hows you? Are you having some good weather over there? If so can I come   It is so bloody miserable over here - whatever happened to the heatwave?? 

Harriet - Hi honey, hope you are your 2 beans are ok   Sorry that you are having a bit of a rollercoaster with the downs testing. We were going to have the blood test but after speaking to the midwife, we decided not to. As we see it, even if this baby does have downs, a termination is basically out of the question. The midwife explained that she had had 2 ladies, one with a 1 in 4 chance of having a downs baby (which turned out to be perfectly fine) and one with a 1 in 2000 chance (which was born with downs). Don't forget honey that 1 in 56 chance is still amazingly high. Think about it like this - would any of us try IVF (and pay tons of money) if the chances of success were 1 in 56? 

Twinkle - Hope you are doing ok honey and all the best of luck with this IVF! With regards to the pregnyl, I am sure that it will be fine. I am sure that it can last in that special package for a good few hours. When I first did IUI, I had the drugs delivered to my work and obviously couldn't get the pregnyl in the fridge until later that evening and the Fertility clinic advised that this would be fine.  

Clom - Hey you, can't believe that you are off again. I really hope and pray that this cycle works for you hun  

Kat - Our lovely 2ww lady - how is it going? Have you completely lost the plot yet? All the very best of luck for testing on Sunday. We will all be waiting with baited breath. I hope and pray that it is a BFP for you honey. 

Sue - Hey hun, hows you? How many weeks are you now? Not heard from you for ages. 

Kitten - hi hun, nice to meet you  

Wow, has this group grown or what?? Will I ever be able to keep up?  

Well I am 19 weeks today and I have a really big bump (seem to have had a major growth spurt whilst I was away). Our scan is next Thursday (can't wait). I am sure that I have started to feel little movements in the last few days. It's a weird feeling, like something is tickling you from the inside. I am sure that I am not imagining it  

Anyways, much love to you all

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Nicksy, hun, so lovely to hear from you. Sorry the weather was awful whilst you were away    but hopefully you managed to enjoy some quality time with your DH away from the interruptions and stresses of home.
I can't believe that you're almost 20 weeks, the first 12 seemed to drag a little but those last 8 wks have whizzed by. It must be such a comfort, if a little strange, to feel the little one start to move around inside you. I bet you can't wait for that scan next week   

Kat, we haven't heard from you in a while so really hoping that everything is ok and that you are just staying away to prevent further 2ww madness. Thinking of you though     

Btbam, hope that you're scan tomorrow shows those follies growing nice and big and juicy for EC on Monday     

Lilly, more     to you and for your scan tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.

Twinks, like the others have said I'm sure your meds will be fine. Though I was on Gonal F this has to be stored in the fridge and one night we had a power cut    they said it would be fine as long as it didn't go over a certain temperature (room temp I think) which it didn't.

Hi Zuri, Kitten, Harriet, Sue and everyone         

I feel I have to let you all know that my 'job' is actually only 2 mornings a week and I'm not getting paid for it either so it's not quite a proper job if you see what I mean. Have to say am missing the money and haven't bought myself anything nice for ages which is very unlike me, just compiling a HUGE list for my birthday in about 6 wks instead!!

Not sure if I told you ladies that I am now a new aunty to twins born a few days back. They are gorgeous and can't wait to see them again for more cuddles.     Also, I may have mentioned to you a while back about my low sugar, gluten free diet that I was doing. Well it's all been going well so far, have lost a few pounds and generally been feeling a lot happier but I think AF is on her way and I've just fallen into the hands of left over Christmas Cake so am feeling a little guilty at the moment    Christmas Cake always tastes so much better in July though doesn't it


----------



## Züri

Hi girls

just a quickie to say i am still here and still reading up on you all and thinking about you all

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies   

Zuri - Hi lovely how are you? xxx

Wiggy - BIG HUGE Congrat on being an auntie, I am about to be one in a matter of days my brother and his partner and having their 1st it is due on the 8th Aug - can't wait!  And well done on the weight lose you are doing really well and I am sure a little bit of cake wont hurt - enjoy   

Twinkle- Thinking of you lovely and sending lots and lots of    ready for your next treatment xx

Nicksy - OMG the time is flying by with you nearly 20 weeks.....before you know it Baby Nicksy will be here xx

Btbam - Hi lovely were in Wales are you having your treatment?  I am having it in Swansea and I have to say they are amazing.  Your follies sound great for IVF all the very best on whatever you decide xx

Massive hugs   to everyone hope you are all well xxx

Well I am not doing too bad, had a slight cramping feeling on my right hand side yesterday which worried me a little but today I feel OK.

Take care love Kat xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello kat glad your ok I was just thinking about your profile pic I was going to sketch it if its ok as its a beautiful.

Kitten


----------



## Clomidia

hi gals... typed a really long reply earlier and email crashed... so here's a rushed version  

Btbam, delighted to hear you’re going for ivf! I wish you so much luck, I really hope it goes well on Monday. It sounds like you’ve a great batch of follies though! You have freaked me out a bit about the menopur now though, as we were offered it after a bfn on our first ivf with gonal. They said they didn’t think there’d be much difference between the two drugs, so we decided to stick with gonal... now I’m panicking wondering should I have gone with menopur after all?!   Oh well, nothing can be done about it now though, so we’ll wait and see! 

Nicks, thanks for the good wishes! I really hope this is the one for us too. I’m also amazed you’re at 19 weeks now – half way there already and feeling movement! I am so jealous!!   I hope it all continues to go smoothly from here on in! What a Christmas you’ll be having?!! 

Lilly, hope you’re doing ok and good luck for scan tomorrow  

Kitten, not long now til your appointment! Are you excited or nervous about it at all?  

Kat, lots of look for this weekend and testing x fingers and toes crossed for you!    

Pam, how are you doing? Hope you’re enjoying your hot-tub somewhere!  

Zuri, hi honey! Great to see you posting!  

Wiggs, congrats on being an aunty! Twins sounds wonderful! And congrats on the new *job* too. I think it’s a very selfless thing to do, working for nothing, well done you!!   I hope you make time to treat yourself every now and then, you deserve it! 

Harriet & Sue, hope you are both doing ok & bubs are all well  

Twinkle, did you get your drugs sorted?  

Well, my drugs were finally sorted today and should arrive on Monday now. I was supposed to start down-reg on Sunday but the nurse said it was fine to start Mon too, so Mon it is. I have a prescription for 48 cyclogest though – WTF?? That seems like an awful lot! I am wondering if they are doubling the dose on me, as I was taking one a day x 2 weeks last time – now I have enough for over a month...   Plus, a word of warning, the drug co charge 2% if you pay by credit card so we opted for debit instead and saved ourselves a few quid... 

We also heard another friend is expecting twins - this is the third multiple birth I've had announced in the last few weeks!!    I'm not even sure if any of them had tx, I think it might just be one of those freaky things... dh and I both said we wished we knew if it would ever be our turn   Oh well, time will tell... 

Any nice plans for the weekends ladies? We're going to friends tomorrow to play with their little guy, and then out for cocktails Sat night (my last little treat of alcohol for hopefully a very long time!)


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Clomid I am so nurvus yet very excited at the same time Just would like to no when I can get started  It has been nice having two months pain free as I do suffer a lot of twinges and nasty ones at that.

Everybody good I hope.

Kitten


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to say

Have a great weekend everyone

Kitten  for your appt on monday, what is your appt, mine is 1130
am thinking of cancelling though as DH cant attend with me due to work (hes been out of work for 5 wks and just started today)

Em


----------



## Kitten 80

Myn is at 1:30 DH is going to be there only because I can't understand what they say there English not so good   and I get in a fluster because I don't want to be rude in saying parden parden all the time so don't council honey be brave.

Kitten


----------



## Lilly123

Hi girls

We found the sac and yolk so all good.... FS was also relieved as she said she was also worried.. so i have my next scan in 2 weeks..

thanks for all your support ladies

Hope u r all well

xxxx


----------



## Züri

fab news Lilly x


----------



## Clomidia

Great news Lilly  

Good luck on Monday Kitten... and Em..!


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Today is a sad day I totaly lost it ast night ready for the funny farm I ended up crying myself to sleep hubby and best friend where here it was the drink and some silly woman that set me off .

everybody ok

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Hope you are all well xx

Well I did our HPT yesterday, official day was today but I couldn't face doing one before going back to work and it was BFN     as you can imagine we are gutted!

But I was wondering if I could ask for some advice, yesterday I had a very small amount of pink/brown discharge (sorry to be so graphic) and then nothing I thought AF was on her way but as of yet nothing!    I rang the clinic and they have said to do another HPT tomorrow 1st thing and to ring them.  I am really trying to stay   positive but it is hard.

Just wondering if any of you have experienced anything like this before?

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Kat no I didn't but two friends have one went right up to 7 months be for hpt recognised she was pregnant admittedly she is a large woman so you couldn't tell she was PG but even blood test didn't show so fingers crossed you deserve it.


----------



## Züri

Aww Kat I'm so sorry but hang in there if tomorrow if OTD - I had what you are describing but AF did arrive on test date on my last IVF but I have also heard positive outcomes from what you have described, really it can be either or so I would test again tomorrow and I just hope it's a late implanter and you have a different result, don't give up hope just yet

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kat, seeing those bfn's on a hpt is so disheartening and soul destroying, I really feel for you    My AF usually arrives about a day after I stop taking the cyclogest. Can I ask when your EC and ET was?? I can't remember sorry    I know that my clinic test early 14 dp EC and some ladies, admittedly only a small number, have had bfp's a couple of days later. Hoping that you have a better result tomorrow


----------



## Clomidia

Oh Kat    I am sorry about the bfn but I also agree with the gals, test again on OTD and hope and pray it is a late implanter.      Like Wiggy says, sometimes 14 days isn't enough time - my OTD is 16 days after EC. Btw, I got my AF while I was still on the cyclogest so no AF is still a very good sign hunny... 

AFM, I am over the blooming moon here - fsh has dropped this cycle from 11.7 (in Feb) to 8.4 - is it silly to be so excited about that? Apparently everything was "normal". I know clinics usually still go by your highest reading, right? But still, it's a positive sign I think?  

I also started down-reg - finally!!!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone else, how are you doing??

Btbam, if you're having EC today, sending you lots of     for a bumper crop. Keep us up-to-date with how you get on   

Kitten, sorry to hear that you had a horrible time this weekend, hopefully the    helped and that you're feeling better now. Good luck for your apt today, let us how how it goes  

Zuri, how are you doing hun? Is the weight loss still going well?

Lilly, so pleased that they found everything they needed to at your scan on Friday. Hope the next two weeks whizz by 'til you see your little one on screen again   

Nicksy, hope you and your little bean are well and have recovered from your holiday. Do you have your 20 wk scan this week?

Clom, did you have a good weekend?? Hope your drugs have arrived on time and that you can start d/r today without any more stresses. Does this mean you have stopped the OCP now?? Yay if you have, bl00dy awful thing   Of course you'll need all of those cyclogest because when you get your bfp you have to keep with the cyclogest for a long while afterwards   
Just saw your post, great news re your FSH, I reckon that last time they took it was just a blip   Anyway, it all bodes well for this cycle    

Harriet, hope that you and your little beans are doing well. Thought of you on Friday when I was having cuddles with one of the twins at sil's house.   

Twinks, are you all sorted with your meds now?

Sue, we haven't heard from you in agggggeeeeeeesssssss, how are things     

Well I had another emotional meltdown at the end of last week when AF arrived    Am surrounded by babies at the moment, and whilst I'm comfortable with them and their mums, it's everyone else. I get really paranoid thinking that they are thinking why we haven't got any of our own. If only we knew if we will ever have children, or not, then we could at least start to deal with it. Fed up of having happy smiley aunty face on. Lots of people asking how sil is getting on with the twins and whilst I love them all dearly I don't want it to be the only conversation I have    BF is due on Thursday and she's moaning constantly about the heat, heart burn etc arghhhhhhhh, it's all getting too much   

Sorry for rant, do actually have a question. My af seems to be getting shorter, barely 48hrs this month. I get hardly any pains or anything so I'm not complaining but I'm just wondering if this ok    My lining is usually a good thickness when it comes to cycling.

Thanks ladies,


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Wiggywoo I am feeling a bit better but not 100% I also have short periods sometimes 2 days and some 5 days so I dont really no why that is.


----------



## Clomidia

Oh wiggy, I'm sorry to hear you had a bit of a   
You are such a strong, determined woman, you WILL get there, I hope and pray it happens soon for you    I can sympathise totally with how you're feeling - and what is it with all the babies about right now?!? A friend had her little girl on Friday, such good news but made me feel a bit   for myself. Then we heard another friend is expecting twins      I just said to dh I just want to know WHEN it will be our turn?? I am so fed up waiting for our turn and yet I feel guilty for even thinking that when I see all the other ladies on here who go through so much more heartache and take so much longer.  This whole thing is just so unfair, I think the next bfp I hear I will just      But listen, it's nobody else's business why you haven't got any of your own - tell them to mind their own   

As for your AF, mine has been getting progressively lighter and shorter over the last few years (am 36 now, came off the pill at 32). It usually lasts around 1 to 1.5 days, and my cycles dropped from about 29 days to 27 average. That's why I suspected my fsh was creeping up. Mine went from 4 in 06, to 8 in 07, to 11 earlier this year, and now is back down again (I think this one is the blip, rather than the other way round actually). Plus, my antrals have progressively reduced as well hun. 

The other thing my gynae said a couple of years ago was that at my age you would expect to ovulate about 9/10 times out of 12, so some cycles can be really light for that reason too. Hmmm, I'm not sure if that helps but I think once we are the "wrong" side of 30 (in fertility terms) things start to just gently slide... ok, so that is not the case for everyone, but not all of us are going to continue having AFs and TTC into our 40s and 50s, for some of us that will come sooner rather than later. 

Gosh, I feel like I have just added to your woes here. Sorry I am not being very helpful. Just want to give you a big


----------



## Züri

Kat I tested both times 15dpo and first time AF arrived 2 days before and second time AF arrived on the test date and i was on the pessaries too - so no AF is a good sign

Ah Clom 8.2 on ** I get it now! that's great news! wonder how and why it has dropped? anything different? are you stimming yet?

Wiggs so sorry you are feeling so down, I think i am beyond the why me time now I have gone into numb ness (prob not a good place to be) but I just don't have the energy anymore to feel so f*cking p!ssed off with life anymore (although obviously deep down i still am due to that little outburst ) but I know and understand how you feel and having babies surrounding you, I am surrounded by them left right and center but for some reason i am now starting to feel smug that we are baby free and can live life, not sure how real those feelings are! arghh i dunno I am seriously confused.com at the moment

Hope all you other girls are well

sorry for lack of communication, I am just not feeling FF at the moment - I have gone back to a time when non of this was going on and I am in semi blissful ignorance

     

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps Wiggy hope your ok.

well ok lady's just got back from hospital my consultant sounded very positive said because of my ectopic its more then likely my remaining tube is damedged to but because I have fallen PG before then he said IVF should be successful so I am officially going for IVF now should here in three months blood test in two weeks when AF arrives DH has to have his as well he said he Will go when i do he looked a little green I thought it as funny we stick needles in our self an he go's green when he has to have one single blood test   so the next journey begins.

Kitten


----------



## Lilly123

just wanted to pop in and give big   to all

Kat I am   tomorrow u get your BFP!  


Wiggy - hope u r ok... its such a tough thing to deal with but you are a strong woman and u will get through this and there will be light at the end of the tunnel  

Clomidia - big  

Kitten - hiya

Zuri - miss u honey!

Hi to everyone else

From my side not much to report.. just been quite crampy today and feeling like AF is coming..  hope its just growing pains.. otherwise i am ok.. will not really believe this has really worked until i see bean has a heartbeat.... such a nerve wracking time...

Otherwise take care girls. thanks for all your support and kind words


----------



## Clomidia

Lilly, good to hear from you - sounds like growing pains alright - hope that it's babs snuggling in for the long haul!   

Kitten, glad your appointment went ok - Have you had a hsg or a lap to confirm that about your tubes? I think it's great to have a plan, and like he says perhaps it's just a case of your tubes meaning the eggs and fishies can't get  together that's been the problem, so hopefully IVF will work first time for you!    

Zuri, I started down-reg today; got my baseline scan in 2 weeks so hopefully will start stimming then. Not sure why I got the lower level - better, healthier lifestyle maybe        - but I'm not complaining!! I'm chuffed to bits. That stupid form I got when my level was high has always tormented me - higher fsh means: poorer quality eggs, less chance of fertilisation, less chance of implantation, higher chance of miscarriage, blah, blah, blah...  

Everyone else... hi gals  
Zuri, Wiggy... thinking of you guys


----------



## Lilly123

Clomidia said:


> Lilly, good to hear from you - sounds like growing pains alright - hope that it's babs snuggling in for the long haul!
> 
> Kitten, glad your appointment went ok - Have you had a hsg or a lap to confirm that about your tubes? I think it's great to have a plan, and like he says perhaps it's just a case of your tubes meaning the eggs and fishies can't get together that's been the problem, so hopefully IVF will work first time for you!
> 
> Zuri, I started down-reg today; got my baseline scan in 2 weeks so hopefully will start stimming then. Not sure why I got the lower level - better, healthier lifestyle maybe    - but I'm not complaining!! I'm chuffed to bits. That stupid form I got when my level was high has always tormented me - higher fsh means: poorer quality eggs, less chance of fertilisation, less chance of implantation, higher chance of miscarriage, blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Everyone else... hi gals
> Zuri, Wiggy... thinking of you guys


yay for starting down regg - woohoo!! Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi girls, thanks for your messages earlier, they really do help a miserable old c0w like me keep cheerful    

Lilly, good to hear from you hun, and as Clom says lets hope those growing niggles mean that the little one is nice and comfy there for the next 8ish months   

Kitten, so pleased that your consultation went well, it's good to leave feeling positive and with a plan. Sounds very promising for you if the tubes are what has prevented it working in the past.   

Zuri, you stay in blissful ignorance if that's where you're most happy - sounds like a great place to be     Of course we miss you on here but don't want to be selfish, you must do what's best for you    

Clom, I can't believe that you're d/r again, seems to have come around so quickly! But then it seems that it was only last week that we met in London and that was more like 3 months ago     so it probably doesn't feel very quick to you. Now. Through that 'orrible piece of paper with all doom and gloom on it away - only positive, happy advice from now on    

Slightly off topic, but in case any of you are online, what does duck breast smell like before cooking?? I took some out of the freezer this morning and just took them out of the wrapping and they don't smell very nice. Admittedly I did shove them in the freezer the morning after the best before date, but do you think that makes a difference?? Haven't cooked much with duck before so it may just be me. Want DH to get home to tell me what he thinks


----------



## Clomidia

Hmm, it shouldn't really smell of anything *bad*... I always think it's a stronger smell than chicken, a bit meatier? But go with your instinct honey, if it's smells rotten then it probably is rotten... time for a take-away!!  

Thanks for the     thoughts


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Lilly hope you are doing ok aside from the AF pains, these are pretty normal in early pregnancy hun
Sue how are you doing, you have been rather quiet hope that your doing ok
Clom fab news sweetheart lots of luck everything crossed
Wiggy sending big hugs to you
Kat      being sent to you, i tested with hpt and got a bfn, actually, i never got a bfp on the hpt until about week 7!
Kitten, glad that your appt went well today, must have been a good day for it today!

Zuri how are you sweetie

to anyone i missed 

My appt also went well, the few niggles i had were ironed out 
~E~


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Thanks lady's

Holly hope the niggles are not giving you any trouble  

Wiggy don't no about duck sorry I just eat it at resterants  

Clomid how's the d/r as I dont no what that is but I am sure I will find out  

Lilly hope they are snuggling in well

Kat you ok sweete  

anybody I have missed HELLO

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies hope you are all OK   

Well I did another HPT this morning and it was still negative   I just wish AF would turn up now so I can move on.

Got an appointment with the hospital at 12 they want to decrease my steroids instead of stopping them completely.

What a horrible day  

lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Züri

Kat I am so sorry, I know exactly how you are feeling and i am assuming it's numb - give yourself some TLC - I thought i handled it well both times but the grief always came about a week later - I am really gutted for you

I really f'ing hate this game  
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

So sorry Kat did they give a reason why it didn't work?

Clomid sorry hun yes I did have lap and dye and they said everything was ok but I only have left tube because ectopic when I was younger and he said more then likely that this one was damedged as well.

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri  - Thanks ever so much for your kind words, I have decided to treat myself to a little glass of vino tonight not too much as I haven't drunk in ages and it will probably go straight to my head   

Hi Kitten - I think the reason is "Mother Nature"   it was obviously not our time - maybe our snowbabies will work


----------



## Kitten 80

I hope next time is your time well i no it will be.

On ******** there was a test to see when you will fall pregnant myn said dec 2009 lets hope its true. 

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Hey kitten add me as your friend on ******** xx


----------



## Kitten 80

PM me your full name  

Do you no what I am having a mere trying to find out how much a ticket will be to st Paul's st it don't come up and there is a station called st Paul's as its the nearest to st Bart's arrr.

Kitten


----------



## Clomidia

Kat, I'm really really sorry to hear that... unfortunately I also know how it feels and it's horrible... look after yourself and your dh over the next few weeks...    

Sorry for short post - got visitors this week, catch up later


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sorry for dropping in just wanted to send Kat a big hug


----------



## Lilly123

Im so so sorry Kat


----------



## Züri

hey lovely to see you Lou! can't believe Georgia is 3 months already! any piccies to share? xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to send Kat a big   
so sorry darlin hope you enjoy your vino sweetie

Kitten80 i did that too i too got Dec 2009, i so hope not as our cycle is sept!

~E~


----------



## btbam

Hi ladies,
just wanted to pop in and let you know whats happening after you were all so great when we were trying to decide what to do.
As you know, we decided to go for the IVF rather than egg reduction and had EC on monday. We got 9 eggs from 9 follicles and this morning I heard that all 9 have fertilised ( after icsi in the end).  So we're over the moon.  ET is provisionally booked for thursday but may be changed to saturday if they're looking good on thursday.  Thankyou for all you good wishes - I'm sure they've helped!!

Lily - so glad they found the HB for you - wonderful news.

kat - I'm sorry  

wiggy - hope you're feeling a bit better today      to you.

To everyone else - fingers crossed and   to you all.

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Züri said:


> hey lovely to see you Lou! can't believe Georgia is 3 months already! any piccies to share? xx


Hi Zuri here are a couple of links to loads of pics, how are you hun

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=105773&id=655836540&l=8a2668285d

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=108137&id=655836540&l=f63becb52a

/links


----------



## Züri

Aww Lou she's gorgeous!

I'm Ok ta, just plodding on 
x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zuri sending you and the rest of you IVF girlies lots of luck and baby dust


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

btbam well done Hun I hope you get your wish.

Every body ok this fine morning I am still smiling can not wait to start I still feel a bit funny after Saturday's out burst I am supposed to be going out this Saturday again bit worried about drinking I think I should be ok as I have had some good news now but not sure what do think I should do

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Hope you are all OK today.

Hi Lou - thanks for your kindness, and little Georgia is so gorgeous you must be so proud.

Hi Btbam - That is great news about to embies all the very best for Thurs/Sat I   that it works for you lovely, look after yourself xxx

Wiggy - How are you today lovely lady? xx

Zuri - Morning hun how are you? xx

Kitten - Not long now lovely xx

Holly - Thanks for your well wishes xxx

And morning to everyone else I hope you are all OK xxxx

Well looks like AF has finally turned up which on one hand I'm kinda glad as it means we can sort ourselves out and move on.  I did end up having a cheeky glass of vino last night    and it was lovely xx

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

You deserve a glass or 2 me loverly glad AF has arrived for you nothing worse then waiting for AF when you've had a BFN when do you think you will start next treatment if you are that is?

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Hi hun - I am hoping to discuss our next treatment with the consultant next Tues, I would like to start on my next proper cycle but don't know if I can. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh I hope so at least let us have some sort of controll with what we go through A 

Kitten


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Kat hun, I'm so sorry    have only just caught up over the last couple of days and am gutted that it didn't work for you. 
Take it easy, enjoy all the naughty treats you want, you deserve it after all. Personally I would have had close to a bottle of wine rather than a glass, but then that would have ended up with a very emotional drunk person which, let's face it, nobody likes to deal with do they! So, in hindsight, probably best that you did just stick to a glass     
I'm sure that you and your DH are being kind to each other because from you've said he's a real sweetie and you've got a really strong relationship there. Hope that you get some answers next week when you have your follow-up but in the meantime if there is anything you need just shout and I'm sure one of us will be able to help     
Oh, btw, I started my second tx after one proper AF (not including the AF immediately after the bfn.) Looking back I think that I would have left it even one more month, there was such a build of drugs (well it felt like it) and as it didn't work it took a long time to get over it and move on. Having said that it's a very personal decision and I totally understand the need/want to get going again. See what your cons has to say   

Btbam, great news on your EC, 9 follies = 9 eggs = 9 embies = FANTASTIC     you must be over the moon. Hoping that they are all dividing well and that tomorrow, or Saturday, you have a smooth ET. Who'd have thought this time last week that you would be in this position, it's great     

Hi everyone else, all good here


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone
Sorry I haven't been posting much, work has been awful but I have been reading and keeping up with your news

Kat: I'm so sorry it didn't work out hun, I know how heart breaking it can be to have a failed cycle. Speaking from personal experience I had one period before starting the second cycle, despite advice to leave it for 3 months. There are advantages and disadvantages for me I just wanted to get all the treatments out of the way this year so if they failed I could go into 2010 with a new start. Also I felt physically and mentally ready. As it turned out it was the best thing for me to do as I produced 19 eggs and got to blast and you know the rest! Not bad for a high FSHer and low AMHer! 

Zuri: Hi hun, i'm glad you are trying to enjoy life without the black cloud of all this crap hanging over you. 

Wiggy: How are you hun? Where are you with your tests now?

Lilly: Fab news about the scan

btbam: Good luck for ET

Lou: Great to hear from you and Georgia looks gorgeous!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone   

Harriet, lovely to hear from you and hoping that all is good with you   

Kat, how are you doing    Was it today that you were having your consultation? Hope it went well and that they were able to answer some of your questions   

Btbam, how did you get on with your ET?? Did you have it on day 3 or 5? Hope all is well on your 2ww    

Clom, have you still got visitors?? How are you getting on, are you stimming yet or still d/r? Sorry can't remember     Hope you enjoyed the hen party, I sneaked a peak at the photo's on **, loved your dress, v. nice   

Hi Zuri, Kitten, Lilly, Nicksy, Sue, Twinks and everyone else    All good here, fab weather today


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Wiggy I'm good thanks hope you are ok?

Kitten


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Kitten, still having off days but have been out and seen a few friends today which has kept me feeling chirpy, also the weather is fab which helps. In fact just waiting for it to cool down before I go out for a run. You up to much?


----------



## Lilly123

i all.. sorry no personals... but MS has arrived and I feel constantly like i want to puke  ... i have my 7 week scan on friday so fingers crossed  .. hope u r all well girls big hugs xxxx


----------



## Clomidia

Hi all 

Kat, thinking of you and hope you're doing ok    We waited 3 cycles between tx. 

btbam, 9 embies is brilliant! How did you get on at ET? Good luck for the 2ww  

Lilly, thanks for dropping in!    Good luck for your scan on Friday, the time seems to have flown by! 

wiggy, yes, they're gone now! I was so tired last week but no idea if it was the visitors or the down-regging! Thanks for your lovely comment about my dress    I was supposed to wear that dress for the wedding but had a bit of a panic the other night trying to find something for the hen   Now I'll have to try to find something for the wedding!! And don't feel you have to sneak a peak, feel free to chat on ** anytime!    

I'm down-regging at the moment Wiggs, 9 days in and another week to go til baseline scan. Suffering really badly with chest pains the last couple of days though, which I think is a new side effect (didn't have it last time round).  Really don't feel great when they hit, and taking too much paracetemol than I'd like to, but otherwise I'm fine ... Hope you enjoyed your run! 

Lou, lovely pics of Georgia! Beautiful name and beautiful baby!  

Harriet, good to hear from you. Hope twinnies are doing well  

Zuri, how are you doing hun?  

Hi Kitten, hope you're ok.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

Hi wiggly Ive been socialising a lot now that I'm waiting for appointment making the most of it before Dr  . My mummy has come back from her hol's which was a bloody long hol they have a house in Malta and spend a month there at a time I haven't lived with my mum since I was 15 but miss her when she's gone, so I shall go and visit her the weekend and to pick up my nugget which is the best you will ever get  .

Hi clomidia how's me darlin how's the down regg?

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Clomidia - Hi lovely I really hope your chest pain go away but not too much longer now until your scan   

Wiggy - Hi hun how are you? how did your run go - I really should start running but its just something I'm really no good at but it does get you fit so quick xx

Lilly - Hi lovely sorry to hear the MS has kicked in but it will all be worth it in the end xx

Hi kitten - Hope you are OK lovely xx

And morning to everyone else hope you are all well.

Well we had our appointment and the consultant was wonderful really caring and considerate.  He asked if we were OK and spent a good amount of time explaining everthing to us.  So it looks like we will be going for our next/final treatment on my next cycle (approx 3 weeks) I just    that our little frozen embies will be OK

lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Wow Kat, three weeks is great. I will say     your snowbabies make it through the thaw and are good and strong for you hun  

Hi Kitten, down-regging is... well, not very pleasant. I don't think I'm suffering as bad this time as last (I have a diary on both, see my signature below), but the tiredness wipes me out for a few days alright, and the back/chest pain really does hurt. It seems to be less painful than yesterday though, no drugs so far today   

hi everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Clomidia didn't realise it was painful hope you are ok hun I suppose it will be worth it in the end  .


----------



## btbam

Hi girls,
thanks Clomidia and Wiggy for asking after me.

I had 2 embies back on day 3 –one 10 cell and compacting and one 6 cell, both with no fragmentation and looking good.    Had a rough few days afterwards with cramps and tummy ache but all that seems to have settled now.  I’m trying not to symptom spot but failing miserably – if I stay away from the pee sticks it’ll be a miracle!!! OTD is the 22nd so ages away yet!   

Clomidia – poor you.  Down regging sounds horrible – it’ll all be worth it In the end though.

Lilly  - MS …. Yuck!  Good reminder of your lovely BFP though

Kat – glad your appointment went well – hope you got some answers and a chance to talk, your little snow babies are waiting for you.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello btbam

wow 10 cell thats a good one hope your looking after yourself and its no use fighting the symptom spotting we all do it   and especially when you no when test day is but I hope this is your turn like I said earlyer there was 2 BFP on the bart's so it does work  .


----------



## Kathryne

Hi btham - your little embies sound great and I   that on the 22nd you will get your well deserved BFP.  Look after yourself hun xx


----------



## btbam

thanks girls - it's great having all this support


----------



## Wiggywoo

Btbam, hope those little embies are snuggling in nice and tight ready for the next 8 and a bit months    My symptom spotting normally kicks in more in the second week, they say that implantation takes place between day 6 and 11 though symptoms are normally noticeable from about 6 weeks (it at all) but it doesn't stop me prodding and poking my (o)(o) all the time     

Clom    sorry to hear that you're in pain with you d/ring. Have to say I never had much other than headaches, have you mentioned it to your clinic?? Is it a usual side effect?? When's the wedding, sounds like the perfect excuse to treat yourself - again    Though during tx isn't always the best time for me to buy new clothes because I'm usually really bloated and uncomfortable. Will you have the odd drink at the wedding or are you staying off achohol altogether?

Kat, pleased to hear that your follow-up went well, wow the next three weeks are going to fly by    Are you having a medicated or unmedicated FET??

Hi Kitten, not sure if I am being really    but wasn't sure what the nugget was that you mentioned    Good to hear that you are getting out and enjoying yourself.

Run went really well yesterday, managed to knock about 30 secs off my time over 5 miles    Going for another run tonight with some of the girls in my marathon relay team, hopefully we'll just do a slow, short run, not sure I've got the energy to do much more    DH away today and back later tonight so better get on and get a few things done before he gets in


----------



## Kitten 80

Its a chewy sweet you can get it all flavors I asked for chocolate  .

Kitten


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello Ladies

How are you all?

Been feeling really low this last week  , DH doesn't know what to do with me, i've been working the clock round with either my work or taking or fetching him to and from work. It came to Thursday and was still working on laptop when DH took it off me turned it off and said we were going to the pictures together. We had a lovely evening  . Then on Friday a work colleague came in with her 4 week old, found that hard and held back the tears until i got home, she was aware of my MC and texted me that night asking if i was ok and she hopes she didn't upset me. It was one of the male members of staff that kept making comments about Emmerdales lexi (He is aware i lost my baby) i had to walk away or I'm not sure what i would of done    

And to top it all off AF as turned up giving me really bad stomach and back ache, well i suppose at least i should be able to get started on treatment now.

Really sorry for the moaning post, just felt empty and alone these last few weeks

Twinkle x


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals, hope you're enjoying the sunshine this weekend   

Twinkle, I'm so glad to see you posting again, but sorry you are having a hard time of it. I know AF always make me more low than than usual, and I hope you feel better soon. Does this mean you start down-regging this cycle? Or are you starting the pill now? Sorry hun, I can't remember how your cycles are done. I really hope this works for you, and also am glad the woman you work with had the decency and thoughtfulness to think of you, when she brought her baby in  

btbam and Kitten, thanks gals, I really hope it's worth it this time round too   

Btbam, not long to go now til test day! hope you're doing ok and staying somewhat sane  

Kat, hope you're doing ok. The weeks will fly by til you go again. 

Wiggy, I think I might have a party dress or two in my wardrobe that might do for the wedding - it's in three weeks time!   I will hopefully be on the 2ww but will have a glass of bubbles or two. In fact, that's all I've had since I started down-regging - a glass of bubbles at the hen (champers, then bubbley water!  ) and a couple of glasses this weekend too when we met up with friends. I'm not touching wine, and don't really fancy it to be honest (I'm usually a wine-aholic), and don't fancy anything else to drink either... so expensive champagne it is for me then    Well done on your run, you're amazing!!  

We met our friends that are expecting triplets on the weekend, they are doing really well. Quite amazing that they are natural (one set of identical twins and one other babs!) but always makes me think how unfair everything is about this whole ttc lark. I do admire them so much though, they are very level headed about it all, and I just hope the rest of the pg goes well for them and they have three healthy babies at Christmas time... 

Hope everyone else is ok? I am 2 weeks down-regging today so baseline scan is on Tuesday. Can't blooming wait, I am so *over* sniffing!! My alarm is driving me nuts and I'm bored now


----------



## btbam

Oh Twinkle - I'm so sorry to hear you're feeling down.  Didn't want to read and run - spoil yourself a bit, it sounds like you need to.  Big hugs  Hope everything starts looking up for you soon,
xx


----------



## btbam

Hi Clomidia - scan on tuesday, that's come round nice and fast!  Good luck - I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Wow - triplets! She must be huge!! Not sure I'd fancy that, she's gonna have an awful lot of work lol

Too late for me - I'm officially mad & very confused on this 2 ww!  I succombed to the test strips yesterday and got a positive!  Then found out that the clearview tests have been giving false positives and have been withdrawn , so combined with the fact I've been bleeding since thursday, thought I had no chance.  This morning, I tested again - with the clinics recommended brand and it's even more strongly positive!  I'm still bleeding but starting to hope... just  a little, that this might be true!  Will try and hold off testing again for a few days but keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Clomidia

hi btbam - she's not too big actually! Just looks like a normal pg - for now    

Your OTD is still 6 days away, right? How heavy is the bleeding? (Could be implantation!) And when was your hcg shot, and how much was it? HCG will give you a false positive, but it drops each day, by about half the dosage I think... I'm not sure but I'd guess it should take around 10 days to be out of your system if it was a 10,000 iu shot - someone else on here might know for sure though, I don't want to be giving you false info..! 

But it's looking good so far hey!!!


----------



## btbam

I'd also tested last thursday which was -ve so I'm pretty sure it's not just the pregnyl - I had 5000 units over 14 days ago now.... so fingers crossed!


----------



## Lilly123

Hi ladies

Big hugs to you Twinkle  

Btam - sounding good   

Clomidia - how are u honey?

Hi - everyone else  

So we had our 7 week scan on Friday and all ok.. measuring exactly how it should and saw heartbeat.. next scan in 2 weeks..

Have a lovely sunday everyone


----------



## btbam

Lily - that's wonderful. It must be great to see a heartbeat


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks for all your comments, think its my hormones its just when af arrives it reminds me what ive lost im scared to do it all again as this will truely be our last time


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning wow I dont post for a few days and there is loads  

Twinkle so sorry hun that your feeling low I did a week ago cryed for 4 hours straight tear ducks realy hurt it will pass and we just get on with it so chin up me lovely .

Btbam   that you have you BFP 

Lilly wow I bet you had butterflys your so luck I hope I get to exsperiance it  .

Hi Clomid how's you

Kat, Wiggy you both ok.

Well me I think AF is coming sooner than I thought feeling groggy today so might be going to get bloods done early But I better get used to them as you get loads when your PG as I was told by my friend she thought it was funny COW  .

Kitten


----------



## Clomidia

Hi all 

Hope everyone is doing ok? 
Kitten, sorry AF is being a pain 
Twinkle, glad you're feeling a bit better 
Btbam, have you got to OTD yet? Are you still getting BFPs? 

AFM, I am stimming now - everything perfect at baseline scan, so on day 3 now. 300iu of gonal per day. Feeling fine so far, no problems. Back next week to see how things are going! 

Cxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone   

Clom, great to hear that everythings on the right track and that you are now stimming.   I find that once you start stimming it just whizzes by as there are always lots of appointments etc to keep you busy. How long did you stimm for last time? Are you using a hot water bottle?? Don't envy you there with the temperatures we've been having      Do you have any acu whilst you are cycling? I think that we chatted about this didn't we    I think that I'm going to start on it soon, haven't told DH yet though   

Btbam, not long til OTD now then, it's a couple of days isn't  Are you still testing each day? I'm not sure I would be able to stop if I saw a bfp, though that's just me, I don't want to teach you any bad habits    Any symptoms??

Hi Twinks, how are things with you?? Still busy ferrying your dh to work and back? Hope your AF has left you now and that your hormones are getting back in sync, sorry I can't remember, are you starting this cycle?

Sorry don't have time for any more personals as going to be picked up in 20 mins and need to get ready. Just to let you know that I have my hysto booked in now for 8th Sept, nice to feel that we are finally doing something.


----------



## Clomidia

Hi Wiggy, glad you've got a date in the diary for your op.   It's only a couple of weeks away, so hopefully will fly by. I am back next Weds for another scan - day 9 - so hoping to get the all clear then for EC on day 11 but we'll see what happens. (I stimmed for 9 days last time.)  Yes, I am doing acup, just one session a week, it chills me out a bit I find, and always puts me to sleep too!  

I've been thinking about my wheat bag (don't have a hot water bottle) but not sure when to put it on my tummy... I'm taking my shots at night and then sleep on my tum anyway, so it gets nice and warm then    I guess I could put it on while I'm watching tv or something? I've been running around so much lately I haven't had the chance to put my feet up yet! 

I did my jab last night in the loo at the inlaws - that was fun


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps 

Wiggy how's you Whens your op?

Clomidia hope the scans go nicely for you and they grow nice and juicy  

Me AF arrived yesterday after cramping all bloody week so bloods tomorrow morning hoping after that I might see my refural letter as getting worried to where it is  .

Kitten


----------



## btbam

Hi Girls

wiggy - good luck with the op, hope it all goes smoothly for you.

Kitten  - hope you get your letter soon.

Clomidia  - Not long to EC !! Hope you get lots of lovely eggies for your hubbie's boys to get cozy with  

Twiggy -  It feels horrible doesn't it.   Hope you feel a bit brighter soon, gotta keep your chin up for those future bubbas.

Well girls - it's all over for me.  I've been bleeding for over a week.  My HCG on tues was 38 and it's gone down to 20 today, so a chemical pregnancy, or as I prefer to think of it ... early miscarriage.    I sobbed for 24 hours solid, but I'm feeling a bit more resigned now.  We'll have a month off, then back to IUI in september or October.  At least I can have a big G&T now  

Hope you all get your much longed for children one day.


----------



## Clomidia

Oh btbam, that is such sad news     I was in a very similar boat to you this time last year and it was so horrible. I am sorry you are going through this, and really hope there's more positive things to come for you both in the future. Hope you enjoyed that drink or two over the weekend.  
Did you have any frozen embies?? Sending you loads of    

Hope everyone else is ok? I'm still stimming, all fine, no problems so far and back in 2 more days


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies  

Btham - So so sorry to hear your news.  Hopefully your next IUI will give you that well deserved BFP xxx

xx


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies - hope you don't mind me leaping in with a Q?

I have a cons appt this Friday to discuss 'next steps' which I originally expected to be IUI... but having looked at the success rates I'm wondering if it would be better to move straight to IVF.

I found this thread and figured you'd be the ideal people to ask for their personal opinions and experiences -- do you feel it is worth doing IUI before IVF?  Can anything be learned from IUI to make IVF more successful?  Or would you (or your DH) rather have just done IVF?

I'm 35 (and a half!) with mild PCO and my DH's swimmers are good.


Many thanks in advance, wishing you all    and  
kd


----------



## Clomidia

Hi kd

Welcome to our thread  I think it is a very personal decision for everyone, but here is my tuppence worth:

*Do you feel it is worth doing IUI before IVF?* 
Yes, we did feel it was worth it - despite our IUIs being unsuccessful - and the main reason was because we both felt that, having done IUIs, we were more experienced in terms of how the process works; taking drugs each day, and having scans, are pretty similar, although the amount and regularity of both can vary hugely; and having the insemination is pretty much the same process as when you do ET. We felt the jump from clomid straight to IVF (as our PCT would have us do, as they wouldn't fund any IUIs) was too big a step, for us, but of course everyone is different.

*Can anything be learned from IUI to make IVF more successful? * 
I was more relaxed for a start. I learnt how I responded to the drugs. I learnt more about my hormones. We knew I could get good-sized follicles - every time. We also discovered that dh's SA samples differed - for each IUI cycle he had different amounts! (some better than others!) We also learnt that technically we could conceive, as we had a chemical pg on our 2nd IUI. That said, we really did learn so much more doing IVF. Having previously being diagnosed as 'unexplained', once we started down the IVF road we found out that my hormones were a bit skew-whiff  and my antral follicle count was low, neither of which was discussed during IUIs.

*Or would you (or your DH) rather have just done IVF?*
Weighing everything up, I'd still say no, as we felt IUIs were a really important stepping stone towards the Big Bad IVF  And apart from the physical and hormonal responses and effects of going through all of this, there is also the big question of the emotional process. Failing at IUIs was tough, but we always knew the odds were low. Failing at IVF was far, far tougher. And it takes a far greater toll on you, in terms of emotions, time, reactions, and sometimes even the responses you get from friends and family.

I wish you loads of luck with your decisions


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi there 

KD welcome and yes I agree with clomidia IUI was worth it even tho we did not sucseed ope you mak the right disisionfor you.

Btham I'M so sorry hun  I just dont no what to say thank you for giving me a personal even with this sad time  .

Hi everyone how was your weekend

Kitten


----------



## Wiggywoo

Btbam, I'm so sorry     hoping that you and your DH are supporting each other, unfortunately I don't have any words of wisdom on how to get through this      I know that life just seems sh!t and so very unfair, just take one day at a time and be kind to yourself    Do you have a follow-up consultation? Hope it goes well and that they are able to answer your questions.

Hey Clom, just thinking about you this morning and you posted!! How are those follies getting on, are you feeling bloated and uncomfortable yet? Is it next week that you will more than likely have EC or sooner?

Hi kd, you've asked some open-ended questions there    and despite Clom having given you some very good advice I shall add my thoughts, based on my experiences if you don't mind   

1. Yes and no    Sorry that doesn't help does it! Yes it did help in preparing us mentally and emotionally for IVF, as Clom has said, it gets you used to having regular scans and the actual insemination is very similar to ET. It also allows you to learn more about your cycle and ovulation which helps for those in-between months ttc naturally. However, my DH's contribution isn't great and with hindsight I think that we were given the wrong advice by our local clinic in going for IUI as it was never going to work for us. 

2. I think that it does give you a good introduction to IVF generally though just being on here you pick up lots of advice and tips etc for during stimming and the 2ww - whether they work or not I haven't a clue    I think that it does give you a better idea of what to expect so it isn't as daunting and over whelming at the start. I'm not pg so perhaps I'm not the best person to answer this question   

3. Looking back I would rather we hadn't done IUI or just the once. I feel that we wasted time doing it when it should have been made clear to us that it was highly unlikely to work given DH's numbers. However, lots of people are successful with IUI and if it does work then it's a great tx to have as it is far less involved then IVF which involves EC etc.

The questions that I would be asking myself if I were you is this:

A. Would the cycles be medicated? I.e. would you be taking drugs to stimulate your ovaries to produce follicles which contain the all important eggs. My IUI were un-medicated therefore I didn't learn anything about my bodies response to fertility drugs until we did IVF so in that respect it didn't help. However, lots of clinics do use drugs to stimulate the ovaries, these may be in the form of tablets or injections.
B. What time frame are you giving yourself? If you are happy to have say 3 goes and then be ready to move on to IVF, if need be, then great. If this was the case would you look back and regret those months spent on IUI?? I was 31 when we did our IUI's so whilst my age wasn't a factor my dh is older than me and though his fertility isn't as affected by age as much as a woman we would obviously still want him to be able to enjoy being a father sooner rather than later. (I hate talking about age, always worried that I'm going to offend someone       
C. How will PCO effect any type of treatment? I'm afraid I don't know anything about PCO so am unsure if IUI is successful with PCO or not.
D. The other subject that I don't like to mention is cost    If you are having IUI funded and your happy with everything else then why not give it a go. If it's not funded, and neither are any other IVF cycles, then you may want to consider what you would rather spend your money on - it can get very expensive as most clinics don't include the cost of the drugs or the scans and bloods. Then if you decide to go for acupuncture or similar on top of that, well, I'm sure you get the gist  

Have you had a look on the various clinic websites or the HFEA for the results of IUI & IVF at your clinic, though you should bear in mind that there are other factors to take into consideration. For instance not all clinics will take patients with FSH/AMH outside of their self-tated ideal ranges. 

My other thought, which is something that Clom has touched on is that prior to IUI we had basic tests done i.e. day 21 progesterone for me to check that I was ovulating and DH's SA. However, for IVF I had more blood tests done which gave the clinic a better idea as to my ovarian reserve (and egg quality possibly?) and they used this to decide what drug regime and protocol to give me. Whether this has any relevance I'm not sure, my clinic only wanted me to produce one follie for IUI so therefore it didn't really matter what my response to stims would be if you see what I mean. 

I've probably been rambling on for too long and stopped making any sense a long time ago but your more than welcome to fire away with any questions that you've got.

Lots of luck with whatever you decide   

Wiggy


----------



## Clomidia

Hey Wiggy - you've got some good points there too   

kd, I forgot about unmedicated IUIs and I have to be honest, the success rates are so low with those that we discounted it straight away (think it's about 5-6%, so not much difference to natural ttc!). But that is just my personal opinion, I hope I haven't offended anyone  
We did medicated IUIs, and we paid for each one, so with drugs and scans etc it came to about £1000 per time. We also set a limit of 3 go's and then we moved on. 

hi Kitten, how are things? are you any closer to starting ivf now? 

Wiggs, I'm doing FINE (I emphasis this only because my dh asks me every day how I am!) Feeling a little bloated in the mornings (all that sleeping with no water to offset the belly I guess) but otherwise no problems. Taking it easy now as I'm on holidays, and just been baking in the kitchen this morning      I'm back at Guys tomorrow for my first scan so hoping we get to EC by Friday    but we'll see what they say. 

I think Guys only do week-day collections so if it's not Friday we'll have to keep going til Monday, and by then I think I WOULD be feeling v uncomfortable!


----------



## Züri

wow Clom it's all come round so fast!! EC maybe Friday! woweeee any idea on how many follies yet? 

Hi all, sorry for the absence but am keeping up to date with you all

Hello Wiggs, Twinkle, Kat Lilly and everyone else  

it's very quiet on here - Nicks, Sue and Harriet have you moved onto bumps boards now?

I am very much taking a break from FF - I am p!ssed off with everything and I just need to to be away from so much bad news BFNs and good news with BFPs I suppose if I am honest - it just keep reminded me how crap everything is

We've booked our hols and we go to Lake Como in a lovely apartment for a week on the 19th Sept and am really looking forward to it, my aunt and uncle are coming with us too and we love their company

anyway hope you are all ok xxx

btbam sorry we haven't spoken but i am so sorry for your BFN


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon lady's 

Clomidia hi there, we are a little closer now we have had bloods but no appointment at Bart's as yet should be around nov I hope, I shall call Kim if I don't here anything soon. Hope you do get EC friday so exciting hope you are well, I'm also baking in the kitchin latley its home made indian tonight yum yum.

Hi everyone how you all doing.

Kitten


----------



## Clomidia

Zuri - lol   - it certainly doesn't feel like it's come round quickly! I am on week 7 of my cycle!!    No idea of follicles, but the clinic don't expect much change from last time - which was a measly 3 on the LHS and 1 on the RHS - so anything similar to that, or even better than that, we'd be thrilled with.    I'll let you guys know tomorrow. 

Your holiday sounds lovely, I hope you guys have a great time. I totally understand you needing a break, but you know we are here for you, whenever... I know what you mean about bfps AND bfns ... it seems like every result hurts, regardless. I do cheer the successes on here but really the only thing that will make ME feel better is my very own bfp...      Hope we all get one, one day soon. 

Kitten, November, wow, so still a bit of a way off. It certainly feels like we spend our lives either doing tx, or waiting to do tx.... it feels never ending at times


----------



## Kitten 80

Tell me about it but good comes to those who waits   so I am being patiant.

It only takes one follie remember so think positive sweete.

Kitten


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

I hope that you are all ok. I do carry on catching up with all of your news but I am a little bit stuck where to post if I'm honest. I can't keep up with the pregnancy boards (I notice Sue posts there) and I always don't feel right posting on here, even though I love hearing what you have all been up to.   I haven't 'seen' Harriet about so not sure where she posts - does anyone have any news on her? 

I will attempt some personals, even though I haven't really had chance to speak to most of you. 

Zuri - Hi honey, I catch up with your updates on ** but I notice that you might be getting ready to cycle again....  I hope this is the one for you honey. 

Wiggy - hi sweetie, how are you? Remind me where you are up to hun, I am so crap I have forgotten! Were you going for some more testing or have I got that completely wrong?  

Clom - wow EC on Friday - I hope that you get loads of lovely eggs honey and that your BFP is just around the corner. 

Btbam - I am so sorry about your miscarriage honey. It is a horrible thing to have to go through and as everyone has said, life is so bloody unfair sometimes. I hope that your next lot of treatment brings you your BFP!

Kat -  Hi honey, hope that you are ok. When did you say you were going for your FET? 

Kitten - hi hun, when is your treatment starting?

Hi To Twinkle, Lilly and anyone I have missed.  

Well not much from me - we went for our 20 week scan a few weeks ago and we were very good and didn't find out the flavour even though it is sooooo tempting. My back is near to breaking (already) but that is the only complaint I have got - I feel really well!! Due date is still Christmas Eve which makes everyone I tell laugh hysterically   I would love him or her to come on that day as it has always been one of my favourite days in the year since I was a little. I love the anticipation of Christmas and the last minute shopping (I think I will probably get away with that this year  )

We are busy sorting out the bedrooms - Step son is moving into the bigger room and we are decorating the little room a lovely lemon colour   DH has gone to pick up some nursery furniture which we bought off ebay, so I am hoping that it arrives safe and sound!!

Anyways much love to you all and I am keeping up with you all (honestly  )

Nicola
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Nicksy - Great to hear from you hun, I can't believe its 20 weeks already    its flying by.  In answer to your question I am hoping AF will turn up towards the end of this week/beginning of next.  Then I have to go for a scan on CD2 and fingers crossed from there it will be all systems go!

Zuri - Hi lovely lady hope you are OK xxx

Wiggy - Hi hun, any news with you xxx

Btham - How are you today lovely xx

Clomidia - Not long till Friday hope you are keeping well xx

And a good afternoon to everyone else hope you are all well 

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lady's 

Nicksy wow 20 weeks that half way there bet your well excited, I'm still waiting for the letter from Bart's to start treatment but its only been 3 weeks since consultant said he was going to send a refurall letter to Bart's so I can not complain.

Hi everyone.

Kitten


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all   

Clom, how did you get on this morning with your scan, are you booked in for EC on Friday?? How are you feeling about it all, excited, nervous? A bit of both probably    At least having EC on a friday means that your dh has got all weekend to make sure that you are well looked after and pampered. When do you go back to work, have you got time off during the 2ww? I really hope that it works for you this time hun, repeated bfn's are [email protected] and you really don't deserve that, no-one does.     

Nicksy's back    I've been following your scan updates on **, I'm thrilled that all is going well so far and am v. jealous that you've started to buy nursery furniture, oh how I'd love to do that    So, come on then, tell us what you've  been buying?? Have you and your dh agreed on any names yet? You don't have to say what they are........I think that girls names are easier to chose then boys. 

Btbam, how are things with you,    

Kat, lets hope your AF is on time so that you can get going again, are you medicated or un-medicated for your FET?

Twinks, how are things with you? Ok I hope   

Zuri, just saw on ** that your in-laws are on their way, good luck with that     Hope your's are better than mine, OMG I'd have to move out if mine came to stay not that there is any chance of that happening they only pop in if they are passing and they only live about 3 miles away        (secretly I'm pleased that they are like that though   )

Hi Harriet, Lilly, Sue and Pam, hope all of you ladies are fine and dandy     

All good here, sil is due tomorrow so every time the phone goes I jump    I've been spending a lot of time with her and nephew this week so that it isn't too strange for him when he is with me whilst his mum's in hospital - I'm enjoying all this quality time with him too. Sil phoned yesterday whilst I was in the supermarket and I had that quick flash in my mind, what do I do with my shopping if she's in labour do I have enough time to get through the very busy checkout or do I abandon my trolley in an aisle       Fortunately it was just to see if I wanted to meet them at the park   
AF due in the next couple of days and then hysto in 2 weeks, then starting the ocp for round 4. Have waves of excitement but mostly fear, I keep thinking what if it doesn't work I won't be able to cope, then I push the thoughts to the back of mind. Too scared to think about it anymore than that     

On a more positive note, I do some part-time work for a charity group and we're taking the members kayaking tonight, should be fun


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

I'm around still keep up with all of your news. I don't really post anywhere anymore, the pregnancy boards move too fast and tbc annoy me a bit!  Also work has been really busy and i've only just stopped puking so................

Nicksy: Glad you posted, I had worked out that you must be 20 wks by now and was hoping you was ok. Apparently twins come early, I am hoping that i get through christmas but could be joining you on the labour ward!

Kat: I saw your BFN and was totally gutted for you hun. I feel like we have been on this journey together, you were one of the first people to respond to my post! and I so want it to work for you - and everyone else of course!

Btbam: Gutted for you to but to give you hope I had a chem pg the first time. I know its hard but try and see it as a positive thing that you got that far. Remember that little emby divided and implanted so got a long way

Zuri: Sorry you are feeling sh** this process sucks and personally speaking its going to take me a long time to get over IVF etc. I still don't tell people what we went through to achieve this. Your hol sounds lovely though.

Wiggy: How are you hun? Any news from Pam?

Clomidia: I hope its good news from your scan today and EC goes well. I will be sure to log in and see how you are getting on

Hi to everyone else, some newbies I see. Things are going ok with me. I am now almost 17 wks and quite large - which is a bit scary. I'm still being seen at UCH because of the scan we had showing 1 baby was high risk for downs. We still don't want an amnio so they keep scanning me which is stressful but nice. So far no additional down's markers have been seen so i'm fairly hopeful. 

Anyway must dash now - take care all

H


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals 
Lovely to see some more posts on here   

Nicksy, and Harriet, great to hear you are both doing well and all is going smoothly so far. Who knows, maybe you will both give birth on the same day    

Harriet, so glad to hear they're doing lots of scans on you, and I hope they continue to show good signs.    

Nicksy, I'm also really envious that you're getting to do up the baby's room...    please don't think I'm mad but it had never even dawned on me that people do things like that ... I know, I know, I sound loopy    I guess it's just still amazing that you will have a little baby very soon!  

Kat, can't believe that time has come round again so quickly! wow! I really wish you loads of luck hunny  

Wiggy, wow, you're so good to be looking after your nephew while your sil is in delivery   I hope you have fun together (and she doesn't keep you waiting too long!) How is the charity work going? What do you do? I also wouldn't be able to entertain my inlaws on a visit... I think my dh is a saint when he puts up with mine staying too (he has more patience than me!) 

AFM, had my scan today and the results are so very similar to last time. What did I say to Zuri?? Well, we have one very large follie on the left, and a couple of smallies, and one medium sized one on the right!    So we are definitely going for EC on Friday morning - I've done my hcg shot this evening and no more sniffs or shots for me. Fingers crossed we get 2 or 3 eggies on Friday and an embryo or two out of that...      The nurse said we'll probably have a day 2 transfer as they're not expecting more than two embryos...    Not sure how I felt after that... 

Hmm, Wiggy, I'm not sure how I'm feeling about any of it all right now... I'm going from excited, to disappointed, to nervous, to dreading it... gahhh!!! I hate IVF!!! I'm at that head-wrecking stage I guess, and I just have to keep     that we get enough eggs, and that some of them fertilise...


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Clomidia good luck for tomorrow sweetie hope you get good eggs  .

Kat how's it going sweet cheeks

Wiggy how are you and your nephew, has she in labour yet.

Hi Nicksy, Harriet how you both feeling, you do realise you don't get asked these questions after birth its all about the baby then   so enjoy me lovelies

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Harriet - Hi there hun so glad to hear to are doing OK and I am sure your future scans will show that everything is just fine and that those two 'ickle' babies are growing really healthy     I am hoping and   that I will get that BFP soon and we will be back on our journey together xxx

Clomidia - So so glad that your scan went well lovely, I    that you get lovely embies ready for ET.  Try to relax and take it easy! easier said than done I know xxx

Wiggy - Morning lovely lady how are you, I hope sil is doing OK my brother & sil had a little baby girl (Isabella) last Sat she really is gorgeous - 1st baby in the family!  How did the kayaking go? xx

Kitten - Hi there lovely lady, I am fine thanks just waiting for the wonderful AF   how are you? xx

Morning to everyone else Zuri, btham, nicksy, pam, lilly & sue and anyone I have forgotten.

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning   

Well kayaking was cancelled as the weather was so naff last night, not much better now though    Came home and DH got in a right grump with me because I had forgotten to pay my credit card bill on time, it was 2 days late and he was whinging about credit interest, that then put me in a bad mood and I stayed like that for the rest of the night. DH got over his bad mood quickly as usual and spent the rest of the evening try to get me to cheer up. AF is on her way so I'm generally feeling about down, nothing too bad, but I didn't have the energy to cheer up. We ended up watching some recorded Come Dine With Me - 4 episodes back-to-back    I love that program but it does make me hungry    Feeling a bit better this morning and going to have my nails done later as part of a charity thing so that may do the trick.

Kat, congrats on being an aunty, you will LOVE it, you will see the best most adorable aspects of your niece without too much nappy changing etc, and wait til she starts calling you aunty kat - mind you by then you will have one of your own     Loving the name Isabella, that's one of many girls names that I like    How is your sil is she settling in ok at home?

Clom, enjoy your drug free day hun and hoping you get a golden egg there tomorrowm      I won't ramble on about it only takes one etc because I know that at this stage we all want to get as many as we can. You were so right about this treatment lark, it is a total head-wrecker, I can't think of a better way to describe it. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow     BTW, are you still having acu?
I'm involved with two charities, one is a foundation which was set up to raise money to help our local hospital in providing for premature babies and the other is helping people that have specific injuries and integrating them back into social situations etc. When they are first injured they can feel  isolated as their close family and friends aren't able to relate to how they feel and what they are experiencing etc and I think that we can all relate to that. It's all going really well so far.

Harriet, lovely to hear from you and so pleased that all is going well with the babies    Such a worry for you with the blood test results but am relieved that all is good on the scans, it must be such a worry leading up to a scan and then such a relief when it is all ok. Keep in touch     

Hi Kitten    you up to much today?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi wiggy - I am so glad you are feeling a bit better this morning  and having your nails done will be fab! my nails are shocking   at the moment I need to spend a little time on them this weekend.  Sil is doing OK thanks, glad to be home!  I am really surprised how my brother is doing is funny to see him a dad   

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

I know exactly what you mean, it is strange seeing your brother go from being a bloke doing blokey things to looking after a little baby and making baby noises etc     
My DH still struggles to see his older brother being a father and their oldest is 2!!! I suppose it's because woman always go gaga when they see babies but men just say congratulations and start talking about the football/cricket with the other men in the room - well that's what my DH does anyway!


----------



## btbam

Morning girls - thought I'd pop on and say hello.


Clom - I'll keep my fingers crossed for some lovely eggs tomorrow.  Enjoy yourself before the dreaded 2ww starts!!!

kat - congratulations on being an aunty.. hope you get some lovely cuddles soon.

Wiggy... he he.. I love come dine with me - can waste entire weekends watching it.  I'm convinced I'd win the £1000 if I entered, but not sure I'd want to meet some of the guests they find  
Bet the charity work keeps you busy.  I take a group of kids with disabilities on holiday every easter - I'm giving myself august off, but after the weekend must start visiting kids & families- probably just what I need.

Hi Harriet & Nicksy - Thankyou for your kind words. It's lovely to know that people have been in similar positions to us in the past but are now decorating nurseries and sporting big bumps! I hope everything's going well for you and the bubbas are growing big and strong .

Kitten - hope that letter from Barts arrives for you soon.

hello to everyone else    

Nothing exciting going on with me - AF finally stopped after nearly 2 weeks and I'm now hoping it comes again on time so we can crack on with the next round of IUI.  I've heard mixed stories about it being late & unpredictable after a chemical pregnancy, so keeping fingers crossed      Hubbie and I are distracting ourselves by deliberating whether to buy a new & bigger car, coz we ARE going to be parents soon, or whether to hold off and save the money for IVF  lol

     for you all


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps  

Kat Congrates my dear I love cooing over them  , and I'm doing good thanks had my head in a book alday starting to get head ache its New Moon the Twilight series Ive seen Twilight didn't think much of the film but the books are brilliant some intense sexual bits   I am going to get the last one after Ive read Eclipse thats the third.

Wiggy I love come dine with me but I am just as bad as you if I like something I wont stop watching or reading it  

Btbam thanks honey its frustrating isn't it Waiting.

Do you no reading is a very good side tracker Ive not thought about TTC at all while I'm reading I'm not even trying while I am at home now because of what DR said mind you we have been having fun   but now he wont come near as we had a little accident his skin split on his winky   he has had this scar like tissue on his winky for years and gradually getting worse well I suppose with all the TTC it would but now it split and its sore so leaving him alone for a bit now .

Kitten


----------



## Züri

just a very quickie - good luck tomorrow Clom

Sorry no personals - got the in-laws here

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

just a quick top up of   for Clom for tomorrow, Wigs xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Hope everything go's well today Clom and I shall pop in next week as I am off tomorrow until tuesday.

Hi everyone hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Kitten


----------



## Lilly123

Good luck for tomorrow Clom!!!  

Hi everyone else  

All well on my side... have 9.5 weeks scan on monday so fingers crossed all ok.

been feeling sick and nauseous for past 2 weeks but reassures me everything is ok.. i hope

hope u r all well and take care.#

xxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi again ladies - sorry for the short post but our cab for the airport is due in 15 mins...

another Q for you - appreciate your help once again  

-- before you began IUI, were your DH's swimmers re-tested?  I believe there's a test where they check the sperm are capable of breaking into an egg?

My cons didn't offer us this, but it seems like a no-brainer as I was trying to decided between IUI and IVF, and that would've helped.  (Cons certainly wasn't helping!)

thx!!!


----------



## Clomidia

Thanks for all the good wishes gals... 

Well, in the end we had 2 eggies yesterday at EC (the others had apparently gotten smaller since Weds but she said the ones we had were good quality). 

So we had a very nervous wait for the call this morning... but the great news is we have ONE embryo ... hurray!!! Having it transferred tomorrow. No idea of the quality or anything yet but she said it was doing fine          

kd, I'm afraid I'm not sure what test you mean... but then my head's all over the place today so I'm not thinking straight


----------



## Wiggywoo

Here's a little dance for Clom's gorgeous embie to keep growing strong ready to be transferred into it's rightful home tomorrow

                                              

Kd, can't help I'm afraid as I didn't know that there was such a test. Part of the IUI process is that they wash and prepare the sperm ready for IUI so you get to find out numbers etc but that is immediately before they do the tx, you are already commited at that stage. Have a lovely time away.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Have my marathon relay today followed by a bbq at ours for our team mates so won't be on til later tonight, wanted to say a massive GOOD LUCK to Clom for ET, I hope all goes smoothly and next time we 'speak' you'll by PUPO!!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say


Clom lots of luck with your ET sending lots of 

love

~E~


----------



## Züri

Oooh Lots of luck Clom - sorry not been able to get on to check your news as have in-laws here but great new you have a survivor of a little embie there and we all know the luck we have had on here with 1 embie! i think it is a good omen!

Hello all - hope everyones well xxxx


----------



## Clomidia

hi gals... yes I am PUPO now, although it feels a bit surreal this time round   

Wiggy, thanks for my lovely dance - it made me smile!!   

Zuri, thanks hunny, hope you're having fun with the inlaws (or outlaws, as I like to call mine!)    I LOVE how you see a SET as a positive thing and you're so right, it was positive for Sue and Nicksy!  

E, thanks, not long to go now - good luck with stimming! 

We had our teeny 4-cell embryo transferred on Sunday. It was all a bit subdued though, and not very encouraging. In, few Qs, transfer, out again. They said our embie was "as it should be"... We didn't get to see a pic, or even see the flash - although the embryologist went "oh there's the flash" ... duh... we missed it! 

I'm not sure if we're subdued because of how the docs were, or because we only had one...no it's definitely not that as we'd have been over the moon if we'd one embryo first time round - I think it's more to do with having been here before and being so disappointed last time. I KNOW it can still work for people, I think you just have a different attitude to it all when you've done it before? Has anyone else felt the same?? (who's done more than one cycle, of course) 

I'm also on double-the-dose of cyclogest, so that's making me a bit cranky and grumpy, but otherwise I feel completely normal. Did aerobics this morning, went out for the day yesterday, even had a couple of glasses of wine... (first time in 2 months!!!). I just feel 'normal', which is, I suppose, normal!!


----------



## Züri

Clom congrats on being PUPO and I think you will be 3rd SET lucky on this thread xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps 

Congrates clom

Hi everyone how was your weekends

Myn was brilliant very adventurous   but now I come back to find that Bart's have not received my referral letter not happy.

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Clomidia - Great news about being PUPO - look after yourself lovely xx

Zuri - Hi hun how are you?

Kitten - Hi lovely not good news about your referral letter  - I would get chasing that xxx

AFM I have just come back from my first ever session of acupuncture and I thought it was amazing got another one booked for next Monday.

Hope you are all well

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I no I have been chasing but no joy  .

Kitten


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi all

Well my journey starts all over again start dr tonight, feeling abit emotional today at the thought of i would of been 26 weeks now

Twinkle


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals... 

Twinkle, good luck with down-regging. How long do you down-reg for? Are you using the sniffer? I am     that you get another bfp honey and a wonderful little fighter that will be delivered in 10 months time... 

Kitten, Zuri, Kat, thanks for the congrats   

Kat, I forgot to say, congratulations on being an aunty - it is a lovely experience!! Hope babs is doing well.    Glad you are enjoying acupuncture! 

Kitten, hope you get your referral sorted soon. 

Wiggs, did your niece/nephew arrive as yet? Hope your SIL isn't keeping you guys waiting still  

AFM, still PUPO here, no news as yet    I have one very sore boobie    It's been killing me the last few days, but other than that nothing to report. No cramps at all this time round. Still feeling 'normal'    At least I am half-way through the 2ww, though! It's flown by, thankfully!!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Clomidia

Im injecting talking of which i have just done the injection so now have a leg that is sore and itching like mad, i have a scan booked for 17th Sept to see if i have dr enough

Sending you  

Twinkle


----------



## Clomidia

Thanks Twinks - right back at ya     

Here's hoping for us both... and all the gals on here  xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Quickie from me, sorry for being a rubbish FF lately   

Twinks, good luck on starting again, am    that you'll be holding your precious little one in your arms in about 10 months time    

Clom, thanks for the b/day message    Am liking the sound of that sore boob      One week down, one to go, have everything crossed for you, metaphorically speaking of course    Heaps of     

Hey Kat, how are you hun   

AFM, hectic week as we had the marathon and my new nephew arrived later that day    I've been looking after my other nephew whilst his mum was in hospital etc and have also been seeing my other sil with the twins. I think that I fed 3 different newish born babies in the space of 24 hours    Have hsyto on Tues and fly to London tomorrow, starting to feel about    about it, the non-stop week and all the babies (which I love btw) has meant that when I stop and think about it it get's a bit over whelming.

Onwards and upwards,    to all


----------



## Clomidia

Hi Wiggy 

Hope you are having a lovely day today and enjoying yourself   

Sending you big     for feeling a bit    We are all here for you and thinking of you. It must be hard spending time with so many beautiful little babies, I so admire you for being able to be there for them.  I was in the shops today getting a present and could barely stand to just look at the new baby stuff... I was getting so emotional, and feeling so empty about it all ... so I don't think I'd be much good with actually minding someone's baby!!    You are so strong, and so determined, you will get there. 

Good luck for your hysto as well. If you need anything at all, or want to chat while in Londers, give me a shout  

AFM, BOTH (.)(.) are killing me today... grrrrr.... they are so sore and painful right now!! Stooopid cyclogest!! Actually, I call it cycloGUST... for obvious reasons to any one who has ever had to take it!!    Started having cramps tonight as well so I'm resting up on the sofa from now on. Had a busy day today so enforcing some rest on myself. I'm only 9dpo (7dp2dt) so wishing those cramps away


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Clom hope your (.)y(.) are ok hun  

Hi wiggy   sorry you have been down.

Hello twinkle how's the injections hon do you swap legs?

Kat how are you  

AFM I am in the Monday feeling should still be in bed arrr   but I am at happy because I no my letter should be with me soon.

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Clomidia - Hi lovely lady   hope you feel a bit better soon xxx bloomin cyclogest its not nice    

Wiggy - Thinking of you lovely it cant be easy being around all the new born babies, I feel it and I'm only around one (my new little niece) I really do hope everything goes well for you this week lovely xxx

Twinkle - hope you are doing OK lovely xx

Hi to everyone else i hope you are all doing well xxx

AFM - these oestrogen tablets are driving me a little   hopefully I will only need to be on them for another week    got a scan tomorrow so will know more from that.

Lots of love  Kat   xx


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well, sorry it's been a while!

Clom how you doing? hope this is the one for you and you can be third girl lucky in the golden embie club xx

Wigs hope you had a good birthday

Hi everyone else, sorry I am lost on whats what at mo

Well my end i have postponed IVF again till next March   at this rate i'll be postponing till I'm 40! just not ready, re evaluating how much I want it all and carrying on with the weight loss plus my dad is really ill so its all just not great timing right now - am looking forward to a treatment free winter season and skiing instead 

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Zuri nice to here from you I would love to go skiing and fall over and everything  .

Kat how's you hun?

Clom how you doing

Wiggy you ok hun.

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Zuri - Hi there lovely    I don't blame you taking the winter off and skiing is fab, I am trying to book a little skiing break for Jan time.

Kitten - Hi Lovely, I am fine thanks how are you?

And afternoon to everyone else hope you are all Ok 

Love Kat xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Good thanks have a little water infection at the mo but getting though it, they are horried arnt they but on and up. Still waitng for letter but shall be here soon with any luck.

How is your sil and baby?

Kitten


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for all of your good wishes   I had an ok b/day, family bbq at our house which was good fun but not a lot of R&R for me!! And of course the hysto cloud looming overhead was getting darker.......the op went well, it wasn't my usual Dr that did it but the one that did was fine, all good and recovered well. Just low bp meant I spent most of the day and evening cat napping. Nothing untoward was found and my Dr saw the photo's today and thought they looked lovely - if photos of your uterus can look lovely   
We've (that's Dr T & I) have decided to cycle again on next AF with long protocol as before Gonal 300. IVIg 2-3 days before EC, ritrodine and low dose aspirin. He was indifferent about the ritrodine but was happy to prescribe if it that's what I wanted - it's supposed to relax the uterus but the side effects can be heart palpitations.    He seemed to think that if my endo has returned it won't affect implantation - something I was concerned about after reading Dr Beer's book - and that my short 2 day AF's were nothing to worry about either.

I was pleased with myself for going in to see him by myself (DH has been with me in the past) and for keeping a confident cheerful demeanour, I think that I gave him the impression that I meant business!! In the waiting room were two lovely ladies chatting about their cycles, neither of them are on here, but it was so refreshing to chat in the waiting room rather than sit in silence - which I am normally guilty of!

Zuri, I'm pleased that you're putting yourself first and enjoying life, it can be easy to get caught up in all of this tx and next thing you know a couple of years have passed and you've missed out on enjoying yourself. I hope that your dad is getting better    How's the weight loss going, I saw on ** that you've been on the treadmill, very impressive   

Clom, how are you doing hun?? I don't blame you it your giving FF a miss during the 2ww it can get overwhelming and become difficult to focus on other things        Looks like I could be spending a bit of time in London early Nov if you're around, you can show me your growing bump and scan photo's     

Hi Kat, Kitten, Lilly, Twinks, Nicksy, Harriet, Sue and everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Wiggy good girl you show them we mean business  

Everyone ok

Well I was up at 6 this morning and did a work out and went to cafe for breakfast before work and it was lovely.

Kitten


----------



## Clomidia

Hi ladies  

Kitten, hope you're feeling better 

Kat, how are u getting on? Have you started your next tx cycle? 

Zuri,    that your dad gets better. Glad you have made a decision to postpone tx (although that means we will see less from you and I for one will miss you    )  Enjoy your tx-free winter  

Wiggy, glad to hear your op went well. Hope that 'lovely' uterus of yours now knows what to be doing next cycle    I was also told my short (1-2 days max) cycles were nothing to worry about, but when they're so light I do wonder how on earth my lining would be thick enough to sustain an embie.  Is that what the ivig is for? Be great to see you if you are up in Londers.  I have been updating my diary a lot, so definitely been on here, reading lots of 2ww stuff too, driving myself crazy   

We thought it was all over yesterday when I saw a lot of blood (sorry for tmi) in the morning but it has since stopped. Still got AF pains on and off so not feeling very encouraged    Tomorrow is 14dpo, when I got AF last time...  could certainly do with some   and   right now.


----------



## Züri

Clom i hope it is not all over for you, i am keeping all crossed  

Even though i am postponing i'll still be dropping in now and again to check on progress

Wiggs glad your op went well and wow full on attack next cycle with IVIg - I really hope this is the one - so how soon will you be starting? 

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to send lots of         and      

to Clom

Hoping and praying for you sweetie

Love

~E~


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Clom what's the new's hun   BFP BFP BFP.

Hi Holly how are you.

Hi Zuri,Wiggy.

I was up again but not because I wonted to a blasted wild cat woke me up at 5 this morning crying  

Kitten


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning  

Clom, sorry to hear about your scare yesterday    do you mind me asking what colour the blood was?? If was brown then it indicates old blood and therefore probably nothing to worry about. Did you call your clinic?? It may be worth increasing the cycloGUST to twice a day     

Lots of                              for today and a massive    to get you through 

The IVIg is to balance my immunes so that my body doesn't think the embryo is a disease and attack it like it would a cancer. Fingers crossed this does the trick this time   

Zuri     we all miss you but can totally understand where you are coming from so-to-speak   

Kitten did you get that letter in the end??

Hi everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi wiggy

Apparently because of the test they were doing the HIV,Hepatitis and hormone's the norm it takes two weeks for them to get results then they send letter two weeks after so that should be next week hopfully.

Kitten


----------



## Züri

Clom a top up of positive thoughts for you xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello all, sorry not posted the last few days, we've been away

Injections going ok few little bruises on each leg, 

how is everyone?

Twinkle x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello everyone just poping in.

Kitten


----------



## Züri

Clom any news?


----------



## Clomidia

It's a BFN again for me 

Feeling totally and utterly defeated and don't know what to do or think next. 
AF arrived 14dpo, same as last time, and is still here now, very heavy and crampy, not like last time at all. 
Wiggs, I was already on 2 cyclogest a day, so couldn't really up it, and I just stopped taking it when AF arrived anyway.  

Haven't rung the clinic yet but will do the necessary tomorrow. Need to have a good ole    before I do I think, otherwise I might start on the phone!


----------



## Züri

Oooh Clom I am so so sorry and really understand how you feel. Have a good cry and give yourself time to get over it xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Clom I'm so sorry   give yourself some time hun  

Hi Zuri,Twinkle, Wiggy

Kitten


----------



## Twinkle2008

oh clom

im so sorry sending you lots of  

Twinkle x


----------



## Martha Moo

Clom

so very sorry to read your news

thinking of you, there are no words, but know we are here when you need us

  

Love

~E~


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps

Hope everyone is ok.

Thats 3 bad news this week I hope it the last as they always come in 3s first a work colleague fell 25ft down a Cliff she is alive but has head injury's and fractured spine then Clom and this morning poor patrick swayzey (spelling probably wrong) he died yesterday, not a good day.

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Clomidia - I am so very sorry for you lovely    thinking of you. Look after yourself

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Kat how's you me Darling.

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely

I am doing OK thanks just came back from my scan and everything was good so looking to do FET next Tues   

How are you? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh thats brilliant sweete  hope all go's well keep us informed.

Kitten


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Clomidia: So sorry to hear your news hun, that totally sucks. We definitely need some good news on this board soon. Have yourself a massive glass of wine tonight

Twinkle: Glad the injections are going ok, are you still downregging?

Zuri: Good idea postponing treatment until next year, you have to go with what is right for you in the end and you'll have so much fun skiing

Kat: Good luck for the FET i'll be keeping everything crossed

Wiggy: Glad the hysto went well and you seem to have a plan in place for the next treatment.

Kitten: Helloooo

Not sure who on here knows her but I got a message from Julie today (from the IUI board) saying that she has just found out she is pg. After so many miscarriages I hope this is the one for her. A little bit of good news to cheer you all along

I am doing ok, have my 20 wk scan today, am nervous as anything but hoping all will be ok. I've been constantly ill since the morning sickness stopped first food poisoning and now a rotten cold so you girls enjoy your good health while you can, your immune system totally disappears when pg!

Take care all of you and "speak" soon


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Harriet  you keep yourself wrapped up hun baby takes all you have   but as long as buba  is ok.

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

hey kitten and kat,
found some of the oldies from iui board.
Well im now joining you two and all the others on here. first app 2nd oct and start tx 5th oct. Anyone enlighten me on ivf? starting tx on day 21 which is weird for me.

sara
x


----------



## cake bake

Hi girls,

I used to be on the iui thread, then the inbetweenies for a while there, but haven't been on much lately...been trying not to think about it all too much.

Am currently down regging for 3 long months before i start ivf in november to put the endo in its place! Is going well so far, just a bit moody but i think thats just normal - although i will blame the drugs!  So I thought it was time that i face up to the ivf and introduce myself on here to all you lovely ladies.    

special hi to my old iui buds, sara, kitten and kat. kat hope the next few weeks makes all your dreams come true.  

Fiona x


----------



## sarashy

cakey (fiona)- hey ur here too. Nice to be among familiar friends again. lots of newbies on the iui thread.

my ivf will be around same time as urs so fingerscrossed for us both

sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

HELLO my ex IUI'S I have missed you sooooooooooo much but wont be able to sher my exsperance at the same time as I'm still waiting  .

Kitten


----------



## sarashy

Kitten you seem to have been waiting for ages you never know we may still be going through it with you.
Ive missed you all to.
sara


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone  

Dearest Clom, I'm so sorry that the ugly witch arrived, and at the same time as your last tx cycle?? That's definitely worth finding out about at your follow-up. I was so hopeful for you this time (not that I wasn't the first time   ) and had wondered if your initial spotting might have been implantation    I hope that the weekend away camping with your friends wasn't too difficult and that you and your DH had plenty of 'you' time to chat and generally put the world to rights about how damn unfair this all is. I'm sure that you're DH is giving you plenty of TLC, and I know that it doesn't feel like it at times, but it will get easier, in the mean time, well, you know where I/we are    

Harriet, so lovely to hear from you    I can't believe that as MS stopped you had food poisoning and then a cold, it's just one thing after another isn't it      Are you still having regular scans or have they slowed down now that you've reached the magical 20 weeks?? Let us know how your scan goes, though I'm sure all will be well. Will you find out what flavours you're having?
Thank you for letting us know about Julie, I'm assuming that you refer to Julie Wilts My goodness we must be going back about 18 months that I was last posting with her but I remember her fondly as she was always so supportive to everyone. Please pass on my love and best wishes to her I'm so pleased for her and her family, that's such good news. Do you know how far along she is??

Twinks, seems you enjoyed some time away with your DH which is fab    hope the injections are going well, is that to d/r?? Any idea's when EC might be??   

Kat, OMG, FET next week?? That seems to have sprung up out of nowhere - though probably doesn't feel like it to you!! Are you doing a medicated FET?? How many snow babies do you have? Can't believe that you'll be back on the 2ww again soon, fingers crossed for you          How's your lovely niece getting on?

Nicksy, how are things with you?? I'm loving your scan piccy on **    Hope all is good   

And Sue, hope all is good with you and your bump too  

Hi Kitten - hopefully not too much waiting for you, Zuri   and Em, and Sara and Fiona - we've had mixed success on this board over the last six months, hopefully another round of bfp's is just around the corner (eh Kat   )

I'm going away on our trek on Thurs so not sure if I will be on beforehand, though of course I will be reading even if I can't reply    AF is due whilst we are away and then I'll start what can only be described as the evil OCP, omg I so hope that this will be the last time     

 and


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in

Clom thinking of you and DH

Harriet, oh yes immune system is pretty crap during pg, hope that the scan went ok this afternoon

Twinks hope the d/r is going ok, when is your baseline scan 

Kitten, any news honey
we had our appts same day i seem to remember, hope you hear some news soon

Kat, fab news on your upcoming FET, looks like we will be in the  together (i am a right nightmare in the 2ww!)

Wiggy hoping this next round will be the last for you sweetie

Nicksy hope you are doing ok

Sue you too 

Zuri hope you are doing ok

sarah and cake wishing you both lots of luck with your upcoming IVF

Hi to anyone i missed

~E~


----------



## Wiggywoo

For some reason Em I had completed missed the fact that you're mid stims    how are things, have you got some juicy follies there ready and waiting? Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Wiggy

i have my 1st stims scan tomorrow, so hoping i do but i dont feel anything much really 
I am hoping i do but wont be too despondent as last time around i had 4 x 4mm follies but by day 10 they were ready to burst 

~E~


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi how are you all

Yes Wiggy had a fanastic time away with DH just what we both needed start dr injections on the saturday as we went away on the monday, so think it helped to be away until DH took me out for a meal one night which meant i had to inject in the toilets - lovely, but really brought it all back to me that here we go again   sat and cried in toilets

Wondered if anyone can give me any advive, im on day 11 of dr and am due for my first dr scan on thursday, but my AF as not arrived yet!!! im currently on day 31 and usually have cycle every 29-30 days last IVF cycle while dr it appreared 2 days early. I dont even have any symptons no sore (.)(.) of heavy feeling in stomach or back ache. 

Need to call them if AF does not arrive tomorrow, hope this cycle isnt doomed  

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo

E, good luck for your scan tomorrow      for a nice crop of follies     the first scan can be a bit misleading though can't it, on mine I have always ended up with more eggs than follies seen first time around. It won't be long before you're feeling all bloated and uncomfortable with follies I'm sure  

Twinks, I can't help I'm afraid as my tx starts on CD 2 - 5 with the OCP but I would say give them a call tomorrow and take their advice. Do you normally get sore (.)(.) etc before AF?     I'm sure it's not doomed at all, they must have situations all the time when AF arrives late, we all know AF never behaves itself when we need it to!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Wiggy Have a lovely time hun.

Sarshy I no to much waiting don't no what to do with myself  

Holly yep thats right we did didn't we I dont no whats going on, Ive not had my refural letter yet maybe because postal strike, did you get CC in a refural letter. Good luck for your scan.

Twinkle hope AF turns up for you.

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Harriet - How lovely to hear from you hun, so sorry to hear that you have been poorly hopefully now things will calm down and you can enjoy being pg    Of course I remember Julie and if you speak to her please pass on my well wishes and congratulations xx

Sara - Hi there lovely lady how the devil are you? xx

Cake Bake - Hi hun how are you all the very best for Nov it will be here before you know it xx

Wiggy - Morning lovely lady and thank you for your kind words as always you really do lift my spirits reading your messages they are always so encouraging.  Yes my little niece is doing just fine she is 5 weeks on Sat - time is flying!!!  Hope you have a great trek xx

Holly - All the very best for your scan hun let us know how you get on xx

Twinkle - I really hope AF turns up for you and will stop messing you around     xx

Kitten - Morning lovely how are you today? xx

Clomidia - Hi lovely how are you feeling xx

And morning to everyone else hope you are all well.

AFM I have got acupuncture today which I am looking forward to, does anyone know if it is OK to have it during the 2ww?

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

OMG so sorry Kat I didn't do a personal for you, I'm good thanks hope you are ok hun   .

Kitten


----------



## Kathryne

what you like silly    don't worry xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats just what I am like a silly billy   thats how are get on things

Kitten


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks for the comments ladies had to cancel my scan today as it had not showed up and guess what it arrived this morning, so tried to call the clinic but couldnt seem to get through

Twinkle


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Twink thats just sod's law hope you get though hun

Everyone ok this morning

Kitten


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Kitten got throught this lunch time dr scan monday morning at 7.30

Twinkle x


----------



## Martha Moo

Twinkle

hope the baseline goes well on monday

hope you can move on to stimming then all being well

Kat how r u doing

As for me i had day 7 scan on wednesday, was absolutely gobsmacked to find i dont even have one follie despite being on max dose of stims   anyway i have rescan tomorrow so hoping i have some progress there, seems weird that last cycle i trigger on day 9 (which is today) i was due for EC on monday but not looking likely atm

love to all

~E~


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Holly they must be hiding from you hun   I'm sure they will turn up soon.

Twink good luck hun.

Have a good weekend

Kitten


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello ladies

Had dr scan this moring all seemed ok - small follies on both sides but 2 blood filled cysts on left ovary, recieved call to say i call start stims on thursday and back for scan on monday. Feeling really low today, think having the scan has brought it all back of what we lost, last scan i had i was being told our baby had died

Twinkle


----------



## Martha Moo

Twinkle

 for stimming on thursday

AFM
still no follies, i was changed to higher dose of puregon (300IU) for sat and sun and changed to Menopur (300IU) yesterday
I was due for review on monday next week, but after DH speaking with clinic, its now been changed to friday if no response by then i will be cancelling the cycle (they were happy to keep me stimming until monday) 

so we shall see

~E~


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh good luck holly

Twink good luck on stimming Hun.

Kitten


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals   

Sorry I haven't been on in ages, I've been busy, busy, all this week and haven't had time to read never mind reply to posts.  Thank you all so very much for your kind words  

Zuri, thanks hun...   Yes, it's horrible isn't it? I cried loads last week but am doing a bit better now. Like you, we are taking time out now and not going to think about going again (IF we go again) til sometime next year. Hope you're enjoying your hols 

Kitten, thanks hun   Hope you've got your referral letter by now? 

Twinkle, thanks   I'm so glad to read you finally got the ok to start stimms... Have you had your first stimming scan yet? I'm so sorry it is bringing back such sad memories at this time but sending you loads of   for this cycle  

holly/em, thank you hun, it means a lot to me to know you guys are here for me    I'm SO SO sorry to hear stimming hasn't been going well this time for you, that is just so horrible - I can never understand how some cycles work so much better than others?? Have you any idea why this happened?   How did you get on today? Are you continuing with stims?? Sending LOADS of positive thoughts your way    

Kat, thanks hun. Wow, you're PUPO now    I'm so pleased you had two embies put back - I will be hoping and praying these are going to stay around. Good luck on the 2ww  

Harriet, thanks sweetie - yes, the wine tastes good at times like this!!   Wow, I remember Julie - that is brilliant news!! She was always so supportive and thoughtful, I am so pleased to hear that, please pass on my sincere congrats. 
How did you get on with your 20week scan?  

Hi Sarashy, welcome to the thread.   Good luck for your first cycle - where are you having tx? 

Hi cake bake and welcome to the thread    - wowee - three months of down-regging! How are you finding it? Are you on jabs or sniffs? Good luck on your first cycle - where are you having tx? 

Wiggywoo, thank you for your lovely thoughts hunny   yes dh and I are being kind to each other and now, after the initial disappointment, things are going well and we are laughing again and enjoying each others company. I will remember to ask the cons about the 2 week thing at our follow up next month. I too thought that day 12 spotting was maybe implanting, especially when it stopped completely. Still, it wasn't to be... 
Anyway Wiggs, I'm assuming you're having a wonderful time trekking right now, and I hope you and dh have fun fun fun.  I can't believe the time has come around for you to go again, and I'll be sending every positive vibe I have your way that this one's a winner    

AFM, I think I am going the way of Zuri    We haven't made any firm decisions yet as to whether we will go again, but we HAVE said we are not going to think about it until at least next spring/summer time. We both need a break, and need to put some fun back into our lives.  It has been so hard these last two years have just been filled with cycles of drugs, followed by disappointment, then more cycles of drugs, more disappointments... so, it is just time for us to walk away for a little while.  The funny thing is, we are both feeling quite chirpy and laughing lots at the moment - maybe just deciding NOT to decide is helping us somehow    We have our follow up next month, which I'm not really looking forward to, but after that it's a very definite break for us.  I've started my new post (remember I got the funding way back in April when we did our first IVF?) and we've got a wonderful holiday booked for a few weeks time.  Time for us to live as a happy family of two for a bit... 

So I suppose this is a goodbye of sorts... although I will still be reading up on you all and hoping and praying for a bfp for each and everyone of you... you are the only people who really do understand what this horrible journey is like, and I appreciate being able to come on here and really talk, and chat, and listen, and laugh... 

Sending lots of       your way 

Cx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello

Clom glad your ok, yes I have my letter today  yay.

Sorry no personals today will tomorrow.

Kitten


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi 

Clom, i completely understand you needing to take a break from the tx world for a little while
I think sometimes we just need to be ourselves

I am sure we will all still be here for you (well i will!) when you feel ready   

Kitten fab news on getting the letter 

As for us, on friday there was still no response to the change of drug and increase
there were no follies and when my bloods came back they are the same as they were when i started tx no increase whatsoever, the duty cons didnt want to make a decision to stop so wanted me to continue until wednesday, but i wasnt happy to so DH spoke to them and they suggested i continue with menopur over the weekend and return tomorrow to see if its doing anything have bloods and have my cons review to make a decision but i cant honestly see it making any change and i think he will prob advise to stop and await AF (which is what i thought we should have done a week ago ho hum) that said i dont think i could go through this again

Love to zuri, wiggy, nicksy and alll i missed

~E~


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

Thanks Holly how's you this morning.

Clom how's you sweete pie.

Twink you alright.

everyone have a good weekend, did you no its 88 days till christmas nooooooooooooooo not prepaired  

Kitten


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone  

Clom,    good that your sounding positive about having a long break (maybe permanent   ) from tx and that you and your dh can go back to being the two of you again and enjoying all of those things that tx and IF gets in the way of. I'm quite envious of you and Zuri having that freedom, it's surprising how much it can all get to you even when you want the end result so badly. I hope that we still hear from you now and again as it won't be the same without you but I totally understand the need to take a step back from it all.        I didn't come on here whilst we were away and then when I did and started reading the stories etc again it brought on lots of    I know that this was probably made worse by the arrival of AF, I just feel everyones pain with them and there are times when you need to get away from all of that. Our original little group is slowly decreasing for all sorts of reasons   Sorry, I'm being very down and don't mean to be   

Holly/E,    you poor thing having to go through all of the stimms like this, hope you have better news from the clinic today, it seems very strange that even your bloods haven't changed, do they have a theory for this? How long did you d/r for?   

Kat, congrats on being PUPO hun,        how did your FET go?? I read that you had 2 embies put back but must have missed your post, sorry  Sending you lots of positive sticky vibes     

Twinks, what's happening with you, are you stimming now?     

Kitten, great that you now have your letter    what happens now?

Hi everyone else   

AFM, AF arrived on the day when we were out trekking for over nine hours with no toilets, nice, not!    Anyway, that aside, having been feeling very   about starting this new tx, had to start the ocp last night and was very sad. Sad about having to do it all, all over again, and scared thinking about if it doesn't work. My PMA has completely vanished and just can't find a positive thought anywhere. I don't want to go through it all over again, but similarly I'm not ready to give up on my dream of having a family I just don't know what to think right now. Hopefully once I stop the ocp and start d/r I'll feel abit more positive. Sorry to be so    today.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi wiggy please be positive hun we are all here for you.

WE WILL BE MOTHERS WE WILL FALL PG.

RE letter I just wait for Bart's now or I will start baggering them  .

Hi Kat how are you hun

Kitten


----------



## Clomidia

Holly/Em, I'm so sorry that you're still not responding - have you any idea why? Gosh, IVF is so blooming hard without all of this too. I'm really sorry hunny. 

Wiggy 
Oh dear Wiggs, I really don't know what to say. I'm so sorry you are feeling sad again. I know how horrible it is when you are starting on the OCP and it's so much more frustrating to take a Pill when you can't get pg in the first place!! But I really hope to goodness this is the one for you guys.

Look, I know this is none of my business (so please feel free to tell me to sod off), and I know how much you want a baby, but are you sure you're ready to do again now? You sound so low hunny, and you've been through so much already  (I wish I could give you a real  ) This whole process takes so much out of us, we have to be tip-top to just get through day-to-day. I know how much you want this sweetie, and we are all here to support you, just be sure you're ready to do this now.

I would give anything to be pg, and to do another cycle, but I know that I just can't deal with it all right now, and I know that dh and I need a break and may never be able to deal with it again. It's so hard seeing other people pg and with their babies, and I'm dreading Christmas as usual, but we just HAVE to do this...  There are a couple of reasons that are helping really... firstly, although I think I can sail through the drugs, etc, the *emotional* aspect is so much harder, and although I could possibly deal with doing IVF again, I couldn't deal with another BFN, if that makes sense... and secondly, I am trying to be realistic about our chances, long-term. We have been ttc for nearly four years. At the beginning we wanted two or three children, now we would be blessed if we were given one. If we are lucky, we have maybe three or four more years left of ttc (hormonally-speaking) so I think the chances of having a baby SOMEtime in the next three or four years are still high.

So that's how I can deal with putting off assistance for now... I know time is running out for me, but at 36 I've still got a few years left and I need to take a break before I face up to trying again...

I'm not doing a very good job of leaving you guys yet though, am I


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Clom,

Firstly no need to tell you to butt out    and thank you for your kind words, it does help when you know that the people replying have been through the same and come through it smiling again. You were right to comment on whether I am emotionally in the right place for tx at the moment and it has given me food for thought over the last few days. Now that AF has passed, hopefully the hormones are settled again, and my body is getting used to the OCP I'm starting to feel brighter. Also I'm back to my working with my charities and that's keeping me busy. I suspect part of the problem was that I had a few days at home with nothing to think about other than the reasons why I was feeling nauseous and headachey (side effects of the pill) and I'm ashamed to say I started to feel sorry for myself    So I went for a run yesterday, and am feeling positive enough to start to tell people that we're going again. Sometimes when people don't know it makes it worse because I have no emotional outlet other than DH and here, and I don't want to be leaning on either too much. Not that I'm spending all of my time crying on their shoulders, just more that they don't expect me to be continuously happy and smiling - maybe I expect too much of myself   

I, too, am considering a long term break if this cycle doesn't work (trying to be realistic about it) I know that I have more time on my side and feel fortunate that I'm still considered young in IF terms, however DH will hit the big 4-0 next year and for his sake I don't want to waste any time. That said, I do think that he'd support a long break from tx next year.

I've got my pill scan booked and repeat HIV etc, and I've also made contact with my acupuncturist and am going to give that ago again for this cycle. Little steps forward.........

Have you got any exciting plans for the short term??

Anyway I've been shamelessly rattling on about myself and haven't asked about anyone else    

Holly/E, how did you get on with your repeat bloods on Monday, did they show anything?? I'm sorry you have to go through all of this, it's enough that we have to do it in the first place, the very least we deserve is that it all works as it should     

Kitten, any word from St Barts?? How long will you leave it before you starting knocking on their door? Hope you can start soon, and don't let all of my whinging put you off     

Twinks, hope all is good with you, I think that I saw a comment on ** that you were starting to feel more positive? Where are you at now, have you started stimms yet?

Kat, how are you hun?? I just saw you on the FET thread (not stalking you I promise but saw your name so thought I'd be nosey, hope you don't mind   ) and it seems that you're doing well and not letting the 2ww drive you over the edge    

I hope that our new ladies are still around and that I haven't put them off either    we've had success on this board recently to remind us that it will work and that it is all worth it


----------



## sarashy

HI all again, sorry ive not been on since i introduced myself last week, been really busy with work ect and trying not to think to much about ttc. Well we have our first ivf appointment tomorrow, hopefully starting tx on monday as i dont want to leave it untill next day 21 as we get into the realms of christmas then and i had enough trouble with hospital shut over easter delaying tx. Can anybody give me some advice on hpow the ivf thing works and what will be happening?
Wiggy no you havent put me off hun, hope ur ok.  
Anyway hopefully ill get chance to get to know you all a bit better soon and do more personals as for now fingerscrossed for tomorrow.
sara
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Wiggy


thanks for asking after me

My bloods came back double from last friday so i was allowed to carry on
i have another scan and bloods tomorrow to see if the 2 follies are continuing to grow (or if i have any more)
my DH is being positive but i am trying to remain realistic

big hugs sweetheart

~E~


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies   

Wiggy - Of course I don't think you are stalking me    many thanks for your kind words.  I am trying really hard to stay sane but I have to be honest with on 4 more sleeps to go it is really hard I just hope and   its worked this time xxx How are you lovely I see you are going to go for some acupuncture - I have found that on this treatment it has definitely helped relax me xxx

Holly - I    your little follies are growing for you hun - keep thinking positive    

Sarashy - Hi there lovely hope all goes well with your appointment today let us know how you get on xxx

Clom - Hi there lovely lady   how are you doing. xxx

And morning to everyone else hope you are all well

Lots of love kat xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Kat not long now hun how you feeling?

Holly glad everything is ok hun.

Wiggy you do no such thing I have my appointment on the 9th Nov    so exsited.

Twinks you ok still positive  .

Sarshy good luck sweete.

Clom how's you.

Well me I'm good and counting the days.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Kitten - Hi there lovely how are you? xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kat, lovely to hear from you and hold on in there if you can, you know what it's like if we test early we never believe the result anyway        Once the weekend's over with you'll be on the home straight         

Kitten, yay, you have a date, great news, that is going to come around sooooo quickly, I know because I should be (fingers crossed) on the 2ww then and once I start tx I always find that the time whizzes by. Any plans for the weekend?

Sarashy, hope your apt goes well today and that they go through everything slowly and clearly so that there is no confusion. Feel free to ask away though, that's what we're all here for and every one of us seems to do things differently, there's no right or wrong    

Holly, so pleased that there is some progress and that you haven't been through 3 weeks of stimms for nothing.     for more good news today


----------



## Kitten 80

I'm good thanks Kat all bubbly as usall  .

Wiggy I have plans to go and see family this weekend so free food and cups of tea


----------



## sarashy

hey girlies,
Im liking this board a little better. Less of us and easier to keep up the iui board is getting a little manic. Anyway appointment went well, except for me crying when he said 'and then when ur pg we scan at 6 weeks and hear the babie heart beat' thats were i got to last time when i lost the twins. 
So i start tx on monday morning, down reg for 3 wks and then all go from there. lucky for me st marys manchester is shut so i get to go to care manc which from stats have a better success rate. So i can look forward to the next 5 wks of injections ( i hate them sooooo much) but means to an end.

Quick question anyone know what they mean by baby asprin? shes told me to take it and dont know what it is. i know asprin makes my asthma bad but she said in a smaller dose maybe ok so im going to try it while down regging. Been given loads of pessaries NICE not! and maybe more stuff as i seem to be able to get pg just not hold onto them.

wuhoo Kitten hope the time goes quick for you. How many attempts do you get? been told today we only get one, if i lived 2 miles up the road i would get 2 how poo is that.

HI to kat clom and wiggy, hope i havent missed anyone.
sara
xxxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hey everyone, just another quickie from me as I have achieved zilch with my day so far    Though did manage to have a nice lunch with a friend  

Sarashy, pleased to hear that your apt went well and big    for being so brave when he mentioned the 6 wk scan, that must have been so difficult for you     I'm going to be taking low dose 'baby' aspirin this time around and my cons told me that it is 75mg starting after EC. It might be best to check with your cons/nurses when you go along for scans/bloods as each clinic is different. I think I might be a little ahead of you as I'll probably start stimming in just over 2 weeks, I don't mind that bit because I at least feel like I'm doing something positive then. And don't worry about only having one go, that's all your need     

Better dash, hoping to get some housework done before dh gets home   

Kitten, have a good time with your family this weekend.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Sarah, fab news on your appt
lots of luck for starting on monday, woohoo to going to care

Wiggy hope you had a lovely lunch 
Have you anything nice planned for the weekend

Kitten fab news on Nov 

Kat how r u sweetie

Clom thinking of you (not sure if your reading atm)

Nicksy, Harriet, Sue hope your all well

Update on me today

today 3 follies
ranging between 7 and 10 
continuing over the weekend and back monday for another look
the E2 is rising and the follies are growing slowly but surely  so ^fingerscrossed ^ we will get to EC in a week or so

~E~


----------



## Wiggywoo

Great news Holly     one of the girls on my clinic thread just got a bfp and had been stimming for longer than her previous cycle, she likened it to cooking them in the slow cooker rather than the microwave and she thinks that did the trick for her,     the same for you.

Managed to get some work done in the house and cook deeeelish dinner for me and dh so now going to have a bath and taking my book and a glass of vino with me - haven't done that in ages


----------



## Twinkle2008

HI all 

Hope your all keeping well

Wiggy - ** comment was regarding work, have a heavy caseload of learners at the minute and some are out of funding so need completing fast (took them on from another assessor) one manager wants them doing for next week which i cant, so spoke with senior manager and explained finding things difficult at the minute due to treatment, she was very understanding and said she knows ill do my best.

Well talking of treatment, seem to be responding slowly this time, been for another scan this morning and have 6 on either side but they are growing slowly, largest is 1.1 and today is day 10 of stims, have a feeling they will cancel this cycle. Couldnt get any blood this morning either, one arm is bruised from previous tests, so she wanted to give that arm a rest she tried the other all it did was bleed so think thats going to turn into another nice bruise so she attempted my bruised arm and again couldnt do it (if she could of collected the blood that was running down my arms im sure she would of had enough)

Speak to you all later

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo

Ouch Twinks, those blood tests sound painful    hope your arm(s) are recovering    On the bright side you have 12 follies growing, fingers crossed they'll continue slowly but surely - it is a bu??er having to stim longer than you hoped for but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end      Hmm, your work starting to confuse me, doesn't take much! Hope it doesn't get too stressful for you at the time you need it to be nice and calm    (Sounds like your senior manager is on your side though which is a bonus.) When are you back for more scans?


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Wiggy

Just waiting for the call from the nurse but think it will be back monday morning. My right arm is very tender when i bend it, or tender my muscle to lift, nice bruise appearing, well at least i can wear long selves to hide it. My senior manager can be supportive but then she knows what ive been through. I know im trying to chill about work was hoping to take a weeks holiday when its time for EC and ET but dont think my caseload will allow for that. 

Twinkle


----------



## Twinkle2008

Just had my call back monday for a scan, but they are increasing my drugs to 300  

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo

Which drugs are you on Twinks?? Is it Gonal F? I did my first cycle starting off on 225 but they increased me to 300 and have been taking that doseage ever since. Felt a few more twinges in the ovary area and more bloated but really nothing to worry about. (Sometimes it's nice to 'feel' things, lets you know that there's something going on.)

AFM, I'm feeling more positive as the days go on, we've managed to organise our accommodation for when we are in London which is a big relief and I've also been in contact with my acupuncturist who is lovely and I'm seeing her again next week. Don't like to get too far ahead of myself but even starting to feel a little excited


----------



## Twinkle2008

Wiggy - No im on Menopur this last time was on gonal F last time though, wasnt sure why they changed me it worked last time. Know what you mean about 'feelin' things have a few achy pains in ovary area. Only have enough drugs to last until sunday night, so if they havn't grown by monday then im sure they'll cancel.
Glad your feeling excited about things, hoping we all get our bfp

Twinkle


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps

How are we all this fine morning.

Had a good day with family winding grandad up  .


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

hope that you have all had a lovely weekend

Twinkle, lots of luck tomorrow
I am also on menopur 300IU and altho i now have some follies they are slow growing, every time i go i think they will cancel but i am now over 3 wks into stims and still going stay       sweetheart, very hard, empathise with the blood taking, i am the same i find a litre or so of water helps 

Wiggy glad to see you thinking postive honey

Kitten sounds like a good weekend 

Sarah how r u doing hun

Hi to all

Like Twinkle, i am back for bloods and scan in the morning to see what the weekend has brought  

~E~


----------



## Wiggywoo

Good luck to Twinks and Holly for tomorrow, lets hope your ovaries have had a very productive weekend   

Had a lovely lazy weekend and just cooking roast dinner now, yum yum!


----------



## Clomidia

Hi lovely ladies - popping in again to catch up on y'all   

Holly/E, so pleased to read you are still stimming and you have some follies growing!!! I wish you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow hun    

Twinkle, I was also on 300 each time (but gonal) - hope it does the trick and those follies get growing for you - good luck tomorrow   

Kat - thinking of you hunny - only a few more sleeps to go    

Kitten, glad you got your appt date   

Sarahsy, hope your appt went well  

Wiggy, hi honey    Gosh, I thought long and hard after my last post that I had said too much, and you were so lovely about it. And really, I probably had gone too far!!   for me!  But I am so relieved that you are feeling better now, and you're right to be getting excited about the whole thing. Please please please god (and everyone else up there!) that this is the one for you guys.  What protocol are you on? Are you down-regging before stimms? Are you on gonal again? Do they have anything else lined up to support your embies? Oh nosy me!! So many questions    Hope you had a lovely weekend anyway.  We have a few plans - don't want to say too much on here but feel free to ** me anytime!    Seems really strange to be planning a life without babies, but we're doing ok so far. Still feeling good about it  (watch this space!) 

Gotta go, PC playing up and this is taking ages... sending loads of   to everyone else 

CX


----------



## sarashy

Good evening all. 
kat - hope your still doing ok hun. whens test day? All go for tomorrow, to be at the hosp for 8 to start down reg for 3 wks. Apparently im on a long programme whatever that means. Feeling quite positive for this tx for some reason. PLus good news they're signing me off sick when the do et which i am so glad about.


wiggy - thanks for the hugs darl been a bit of a poo wknd. Will defo check with the clinic tomorrow what dose of baby asprin they want me to take and when. Heres   that yes we do only need one go, and   to you too.

Holly - thanks for the luck. As wiggy said Hope the slow cooker is working for you and you get to ec soon. hope everything goes well at the clinic tomorrow.

twinkle - your blood test sounds painful. hope its not as bad next time. hope everything goes ok tomorrow at clinic. try and chill as much as you can, i know what you mean about work which is why im glad they are going to sign me off. Fingerscrossed they dont cancel the cycle. 

Kitten - sounds like youve had a fun wknd hope you didnt wind your grandad up to much.

clom - hope your feeling a little better hun.  

anyway lots of     to all those with appointments tomorrow.
Night Night all
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Twink, holly hope your follies have grown  

Wiggy how was that roast I do love a roast.

Kat how you doing Hun got everything possible on me crossed for your BFP   

Clom thanks Hun how are you, what plans do you have.

Sarshy hi Hun I did have a good weekend, how about you. I hope they sign me off as I do have to lift stock about.

35 days to go


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your positive thoughts, it must of worked i have 1 follicle on each side measuring 1.8 and then other smaller ones, just waiting on the call from the clinic, but she thinks ill be back in the morning for scan then ec thursday of friday. The nurse had to give me more drugs for tonight because i had increased the dose saturday and sunday i only have one ample of menopur left, i was really honest and asked if they would post an invoice for these, and she replied no need they are spares you can have them  

Speak later 
Twinkle x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats good news Twink.


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Well calm Kat is not so calm anymore     she is now very sad Kat    
I gave in and tested yesterday as DH is away on a course all week and unfortunately is was BFN.  I did try and tell myself that I was testing 2 days early and that you never know things may change but then about an hour ago I had slight spotting.  I rang the clinic and they have said not to give in yet and still to test tomorrow - but I know deep down its over and I am totally gutted, this was our final attempt.

I really wouldn't wish how I feel upon my worst enemy......

Sorry for the no personal - but all I will say is ALL THE VERY BEST all of you so deserve your BFP's

Lots and lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Kat Please let that be a false negative   This is not fare, what do you mean final is there nothing els they can do for you Hun   that you get a BFP in 2 days


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Kat hun, I'm so sorry, I don't know what else to say because right now I guess you feel like your whole world has collapsed around you    I hope that you've got some close family or friends with you this week whilst your DH is away and that they are giving you plenty of TLC   I know that you may not feel like it but in the mean time do you mind if I keep sending those positive thoughts that things might turn around in the next couple of days


----------



## Wiggywoo

Twinks, good to hear that you had some positive news this morning and that EC will be by the end of this week. Have you got any time off organised with work?

Hi Kitten, the roast was lovely thanks, the scales were a little heavier this morning though    like everything this week, I'll blame it on the pill    

Sara, hope it went well today at the clinic and that you're starting your d/ring. It seems that your on the long protocol which is what most of us on here are on, though it varies for each clinic how long each stage is for and what drugs are used. In a nutshell it means that you d/r first to calm your ovaries down and put your body into a menopausal state and once this has been achieved, normally a base line scan confirms this, then you start stimming. Slightly older ladies are sometimes on the short protocol which means that they don't go through the d/ring bit first, or maybe not for as long.

Good to hear from you Clom    will be in touch and you can tell me all about your exciting plans! I saw the comment when someone on your ** put two and two together and came up with five, I really winced when I saw that comment but I guess they just didn't realise. 

Right, must get on with some work


----------



## Kitten 80

I'm going to have a roast me thinks tonight yum yum and I will just work it off tomorrow


----------



## Kathryne

thanks ever so much both for your kind wishes it is much appreciated xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks ladies

So sorry Kat about your bfn

The nurse called late this afternoon, booked in for EC on thursday at 9.30, gave me the instructions for my final injections, told me to take 300 menopur again tonight, but i told her i don't have enough as she only provided me with 2 this morning to go with the 1 i already had, her reply was 'oh well, just inject that' 

Need to inject dr injection earlier tomorrow at 6pm, which is right in the middle of uni class, looks like its a trip to the toilet then. 

Wiggy - no dont have have time booked off with work, will have to take thursday as emergency annual leave, so think ill work from home on friday. 

Twinkle


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello lady's how are we this morning.

Twinks I hate doing injections other than my own home don't you feels like your a junkie  .

Kat hope your ok Hun .

Hi Wiggy sweetie


----------



## Züri

so sorry Kat, i'm also sorry as I seemed to forget you were cycling again, was it a frozen cycle? is test day tomorrow officially? i pray for a miracle for you   

hi everyone, i fee a bit lost on here so many newbies, hi all newbies   

So wiggs are you back on the pill for your next cycle? and Twinks have you had EC yet? 

Fill me in I am being too lazy to trawl back  

All ok here, had a beautiful holiday in Como, it really is my most favourite place in the world! and i have just booked flights about half hour ago to go to Chicago for 6 nights to meet up with hubby who is over for 2 weeks on business again so shopping here i come! it'll be my 3rd visit over there while he's been on business, great shopping!

My diet has taken a bit of a nose dive since hols and plus i had my 2 best friend over visiting for the weekend and we took Zurich by storm! eek! far too much booze and crappy food - ah well, nice to let hair down every now and again! so back to it till chicago and then i think it will be hard to maintain the dieting when there with the huge portions!

Right best get back to work

Züri xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Zuri I always eat more when on my hol's I can't help it   your plans sound wonderful wish I could come  .


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kat, still thinking of you hun    

Twinks, good luck for EC on Thurs     injecting in public toilets is never fun is it, I always find it difficult to relax constantly clock watching until it's time to do the deed. I'm sure all will be fine, and just think, tomorrow you have a drug free day - yay!!

Holly, how are those follies going? Are they still making good progress?     

Zuri     yep, I'm on the ocp    the first week is over with and my body has gotten used to it so not feeling as nauseous as I was last week. Generally feeling ok about it all, had a mini meltdown last week which I think was caused by a massive hormonal overload but, fingers crossed, I seem to be feeling sane     Should start d/r next Tues but I'm trying to get a new HIV and Hep bloods done, I'm sure DH had his done recently for a work medical so if that is the case I don't see the point in paying over a hundred quid to have them done again - not when I could put that money to better use in the shops  I'm going over to London a little earlier this time, will probably have my last scan over there and then I will have a nurse come to me to do the IVIg transfusion. DH will come over the day before EC and then stay with me til ET and then we'll go home hopefully. He doesn't have that much time he can take off from work at the moment but I feel that I've done it enough times now to be ok about going by myself for the first bit.
On to you, Chicago sounds amazing, lucky you! Don't worry about the diet, as soon as the snow arrives and you get out to enjoy all of that glorious skiing you'll work it off in no time. Are you still riding your bike everywhere or is it getting too cold for that now?

The thread is ticking a long as it always does    Dearest Clom is joining you on a long break from tx, Kitten is counting down the days to her apt and Sara is starting on the long protocol and will probably be cycling about the same time as me. Haven't heard from our inspirational pg ladies Harriet, Nicksy and Sue for a little while    But I'm sure they're out there having lots of fun shopping for all of those gorgeous baby things


----------



## Kitten 80

Yep we are flowing.

Talking of lovely baby things me and DH were in toy's r us and they had lovly prams in there DH was picking out all the ones for his hight   he is 6ft 2 I'm 4ft 11 cheeky whatsit so he then looked for adjustable one  .

How are our pg lady's doing


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Zuri, lovely to hear from you  glad you had a lovely holiday!
Wiggy sorry thought i had posted 
yesterday i didnt have bloods
had a scan, still 3 follies, growing slowly measuring 13 and 2 at 14 back on thursday and hopefully ec should be sat or monday woohoo

  

Twinks fab news to hear your in for EC on thurs
Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow

Kitten     really hoping that soon you and DH will be choosing together for your bubba

ironing is calling   

love to all

~E~


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks holly that sounded nice when you said that refuring to our bubba  .
Dh say's when the baby comes all the time but differant when someone els say's it.


----------



## Clomidia

Kat, I am so so sorry darling, sending you loads and loads of      
You know we are here if you need us, and we sort of know what you're going through - well, some of it I'm sure - it's so tough to go through a number of failures and it's so so hard to pick yourself up again, but you will honey. I know, for me anyway, I truly believe it is going to work, each time we do it, and it makes it so much harder when it doesn't... we're all thinking of you and your dh and hope you find the strength to go again sometime in the future  

Wiggs, glad thinks are settling down for you hunny. Down-regging next week -yikes! - that's come round quick!! And I think you only down-reg for about a week don't you? Wow, you'll be stimming in no time.    If you fancy a cake and chat again when you're in Londers, do let me know.  

Yes, I felt a bit sad when my old friend posted on my ** page to ask if I was PG ... but poor woman didn't know any different so who am I to snap back at her that's it's nigh on impossible    Just took a deep breath and carried on  

Zuri, sounds like you're having a whale of a time - so pleased for you    I am also going to the US for BIG shopping and BIG eating -- can't blooming wait!!! 

Holly, good luck for the last of the stimming, you have the patience of a saint  

Twinks, good luck for EC tomorrow/Friday  

Kitten, that's so sweet that you talk about when the baby comes... sadly for us we don't do that - anymore - I guess it's part of moving on and accepting things, but it's still so hard    hope you never get to our stage and you get that bfp soon

Anyway most of the time I am good and getting on with life. 
To everyone else, big hello from me and lots of


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's

Twinks not long now Hun good luck sweetie

Hello Wiggs are you looking forward to starting again Hun.

Clom sometimes its best just to take a deep breath and carry on thats how most of us deal with this, and DH said it again last night because of flat up stairs is noisy he said he better not be like that when your pg and when baby comes I shall have words   my macho DH, he was so sweetie and gentle last night we did the adult thingy   and in the morning he held my hand and cudled me with the other wile we were still in bed, this never happens you see he's not a touchy feeling person, then when I went to kiss him when I got up he held me close for another  , where is my DH what have they done with him  .

Kat you ok my sweetie thinking of you always  .

Hi Zuri you ok.

hello holly when do you stimm?

Anyways better do some work.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Clom thinking of you sweetheart
Kitten80, um i have been stimming for 27 days    
going for the record i think
Twinkle  for EC tomorrow
Wiggy how r u today
Kat thinking of you   
Zuri how r u honey

Last night DH dropped my injection     he panicked and rang the out of hours number who told him to get me to go in this afternoon instead of thursday, i have some drugs at pharmacy which i could collect later but since i have to go over there they said to scan me this afternoon so going at 230

sending love to all i missed

~E~


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh so sorry Hun I can't keep up  , did you kick DH for dropping.


----------



## sarashy

morning all.
Firstly Kat     not been on for a few days and just seen your sad news, Hope ur finding the strength to carry on with whatever you decide.

wiggy - cheers for the explanation hun and good to know that others are on the same protocol. I know what you mean about hubbys work, mine only usually attends on day of insem when we had iui. This time he'll obviously have to attend twice which work are being fuuny about. Told him to request a carers day as ill be having a GA and cant be left alone   .

Kitten - Make sure you ask about signing you off, Im sure they will as they want it to have the best chance as well. I move unconcious  patients around all day and have decided not to tell to many people this time at work so my cover story is that my asthma is bad for 2 weeks lol!!!

twinkle - your probably at the clinic now. Fingerscrossed and goodluck.

zuri - hello to you too. so jealous never been to america. ill get there one day.

Holly - hope the scan goes well today and those little follies have grown into big ones. 27 my that seems a long time. your poor legs must be really bruised. Naughty hubby for drooping injection. I only let mine near mine to put in leg dont trust him otherwise.

clom - hope your well this morning hun

Anyway for me d- ring is going well, just been feeling mega hot other than that nothing. Trying not to think about it to much as four more (possibly more) weeks of injections is soooo scary. I really couldnt be a drug addict.

Hope everyone else is ok and hi to anyone ive missed or not got to know yet.
sara
xx

.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Thanks Sarshy I will ask them I only would like a week just for my own peace of mind.

Twinks good luck at clinic  

Zuri how are you.

Holly I give you these follie dances for you so they grow  .

Wiggy you ok Hun

Morning clom.

I feel like poo guys AF turned up last night but in full flow today AND Ive been getting my panic attacks back I swear they are linked, but tomorrow I'm sure I will be tikity boo  .


----------



## sarashy

hey kitten,
only reason im taking so long is because it was when i went bk to work last time that i miscarried, i know im looking for something to blame but im paranoid. Try and keep calm huni and remember to breath slowly in through your mouth out throw your nose clam and relax.  

sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Sarshy I was ment to meditate last night and got court up with that new programe true blood I shall make sure I get back on it tonight.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks ladies

Just got back from EC we had 10 eggs collected and are now waiting on the call in the morning. There was alittel confusion as we have paid for ICSI as that is what they recommended but the embryologists today said there is no need IVF will be fine. We can have either day 2 transfer which will be Saturday or go to blasts and have day 5 transfer on Tuesday. Only problem is that if we go on Saturday its the doctor that i have had problems with. 

Speak soon

Twinkle


----------



## Kitten 80

I hope they all fertalise Hun, whats wrong with the doctor then, is it better to go to blasts or not I'm not sure about all of that info yet as I have only had IUI  .


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Kitten, the doctor is rude, ignorant and doesn't inform you of what is happening, the embryologists did say there isn't much change in terms of conceiving between having ET on Saturday of Tuesday the only difference is the likely hoods of having any to freeze if we go to blast are low


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh well you should just give him a pease of your mind   I think they say if they go to blast then you have more chance of sucsess is that right?


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thats what i thought about blasts but she said there is no difference in sucess rates, can anyone offer any advice

Twinkle


----------



## Kitten 80

I was just speaking to colleague that has had IVF 3 times which unfortunately was a BFN and she was confused by why we go into temporary menopause because she never then again when she had them they put 3 embies back in  .


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone   

Twinks that is great news, 10 eggs wow     you must be thrilled with that haul     Lets hope there's lots of lovin going on in the lab tonight - and that you get a nice fat refund from your ICSI bill! 

My clinic usually looks at the embies on day 3 and if there are no obvious front runners, i.e. say you had 3 or more all at the same stage, then they would suggest going to day 5 to see which embies show themselves as being the best. Basically it's too allow a natural selection process. Obviously if by day 3 the front runners are really obvious then they transfer them on that day. 
As far as results go my reckoning is that they will either implant and progress or they won't regardless of what day they are transferred but I think that the general thinking is that if they have made it to blast then there is a higher chance. I suppose the difference is that you know if they have made it to blast in the lab whereas once they are transferred you don't know what happens thereafter.
It is important to note the differences between each clinic though (for instance mine do the trf on day 3 as I said) and even between countries. Zuri, am I right in thinking that your Swiss clinic does day 2 transfer and it's against the law to keep the embies in the lab any longer? 
Another point to consider (and I hate to sound like the grim reaper hear) is that by leaving them go to day 5 you also run the risk of not having any embies to transfer as there is the possibility that none of them progress to that point. The debate is do they have any greater chance at that stage (day 2 - 5) inside the womb as they would in the lab??
Another difference is that, again at my clinic, they will take any remaining embies to blast and then decide if they are sufficient quality to freeze, they don't freeze any earlier. Other clinics will freeze on day 2, in fact someone I know just had twins from a day 2 FET     

I guess after all this rambling it does illustrate that there is no right or wrong, you just have to follow your heart and do what you feel is right. On our third cycle we were pleased that we went to blast as we felt that it was giving us more information about how our embies progress and having done it a few times before we were keen to learn more. In the end we had two early blasts transferred and neither of them took    I honestly don't think that they would have done any better if they'd been transferred earlier, it just wasn't meant to be.

Right. I'll shut up now.   

Hope everyone is ok, it's been a funny ole day


----------



## Twinkle2008

We've just had our call and out of the 10 eggs collected only 1 as fertilised, she said they have looked at the eggs and there is no reason why 8 of them should not of fertilised and sperm was good, i feel so mad at the minute as we was booked for icsi until the embryologists said yesterday they were doing IVF as they knew better!

Just need to   that this ones makes it to transfer tomorrow 

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Twinks    I do feel for you as I know that waiting for the dreaded call is awful and of course we all want to have as many embies as possible      Please take strength from the fact that we have had many on here on that have had one embie transferred which have gone on to implant and become pregnancies, I'm fairly sure that Nicksy and Sue are brilliant cases in point.

Thinking of you and sending lots of     to your embie to keep dividing


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to post to twinkle

So sorry that only one has fertilised, but as Wiggy has said sue and nicksy are perfect examples that it only takes one, my last cycle day 1 i also only had one fertilised 

sending lots of dividing vibes to you         keep us updated on your precious embies progress sweetheart

Love ~E~


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Twinks   I'm so sorry they did that to you but Wiggy is right there has bean a lot of sucsess with just one embie lets   they keep dividing.

Hi wiggy how are you fertility guru   your so good with words.

Hello Sarshy, Holly.

I'm groovy this morning I meditated last night and I feel great today.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks ladies
I now it can only take one, but this is truely our last chance, we just feel let down on this cycle, the consultant must of recommended ICSI for a reason. 

Twinkle


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't understand why they would do that if your paying you should have got the service you require   I so hope no I no this will work for you  .


----------



## Züri

Twinks I am so sorry. I feel so angry on your behalf that they switched back to IVF, i think you should kick up a fuss! 

lots of hugs and pray that you'll be another golden egg girl xx


----------



## Twinkle2008

well had the call i was dreadin on the way 2 the clinic ours hasnt made it so thats the end of the road 4 us. The embrologist did say she would send a report 2 the doctor as we should not of been told it was icsi. There now blamin the stim drugs and maybe dh sperm although that was good sample it had 60million per mil. Feelin really angry and let down at the minute going 2 write a letter of complaint. It been nice gettin 2 know u all i wish u all the best and u all get what u deserve. Take care twinkle x (hope this makes sense im doing it phone internet gone 4 a drive on my own need time 2 think)


----------



## Wiggywoo

No no no no Twinks this just isn't right     OMG, I really feel for you, getting this far, it's truly awful and I can't help being really p'd off with the embryologists for going with IVF over ICSI. Were you ever given the choice? They mentioned your stimms drugs, were you on a different protocol of drugs from last time? I can't help but think that you have had atrocious service, starting with you're sad m/c when you were having to wait around the hospital for so long at a time when you needed to be dealt with with sensitivity and now this. I know that my ranting isn't helping, I just don't know what else to say, it's just so unfair.     Twinks I hope that you get the lovely family that you deserve and that you will come back on here to share it with us      (You take all the time you need hun   )


----------



## Twinkle2008

Wiggy - yes i was on a different protocol, last time i was on gonal F and trigger shot was ovitrelle, this time i was on menoupr and trigger shot was pregnal. i did raise my concerns at the review meeting as to why change something that worked.   she just said they change drugs to see if respond better, as she said out of the 14 eggs collected 9 fertilised last time and this was poor   which we considered to be good and the embryologist from this morning agreed. I feel now there clutching at straws as she said because of the low fertilisation rate this time any future attempts would be icsi (like we all have that amount of money lying around), but in the sentence before she said i shouldn't of been considered for icsi as it increases miscarriage and as i have already had one. i just don't know what to believe now. She said they may not have fertilised any better if we had of done icsi but we'll never know   she also said my estrogen level were low 3500 this time compared to over 8000 last time, but again no one ever mentioned this, there is just to much inconsistency between what we have been told as monday we i had my final stim scan they called to say to take 300 menopur to which i explained i only had 225 left and i told her that in the morning the nurse replied oh well just take that    

Going to call on monday and ask them for our refund for not having icsi and book a review with the top consultant, to discuss things further as im not happy with their reasons from this morning. 

Sorry to go on
Twinkle


----------



## Kitten 80

After noon peeps

Twink I'm so sorry my love I just don't no what to say   I hoe they give you another chance as it was there mistake.


----------



## Wiggywoo

I agree with, for you own sake so that you can move on (in whichever direction that maybe) you need some answers and at the moment they are contradicting themselves. If I were you, whilst it's still fresh in your mind I would make some notes on who has said what so that when you do see the head honcho you are clear on what you have been told and therefore be able to ask the questions that this has raised. 

Don't apologise for going on (not that I think you are anyway) but I feel that you've been badly let down by your clinic and they need to make up for this. They also need to realise how emotionally and physically difficult it is for you to get this far (I know from our failed FET and I didn't take half the drugs that you have) and that they can't just fob you off. Going through tx, as we know, is very difficult and I think that the nurses and cons etc forget how we feel throughout it all.

   We'll always be here for you Twinks


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Wiggy and Kitten - i did ask for the name of who i can address my complaint to, the doctor wouldn't come forward with the information but the embryologist gave me the details straight away and said to write if i felt unfiarly treated. Really dont think they will accept any responsiblity as they kept say each cycle is different

My sister has told me i need to take a year away from it, easy for her to say shes 25yrs with a son whose nearly 3, who didnt want children and spilt from her husband

Thanks for listening
Twinkle


----------



## Züri

Twinks this is terrible I am so sorry! and angry!! were you paying for this cycle or was it nhs? regardless i think if it's NHS it shouldn't be counted as a cycle and if you paid then you should get some compensation, i find it incredible that they are saying ICSI shouldn't be used due to miscarriage? wtf? i have never heard that before? and why on earth as 14 eggs with 9 fertlised classed as a poor response? that's ludicrous it's f'ing brilliant response!

I am shocked and confused so can't imagine what you are feeling. Take a few days to get over it and then write a letter of cpmplaint and don't let them get away with this

Can i ask is it nurture or care you are at in Notts? (pm me if you don't want to say in public) 

xx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Zuri
We paid for this cycle £4500 we should get £850 back from the icsi part of it but thats it. Just feel like i dont know what to believe for the best at the minute. if icsi as a higher risk of miscarriage then why do it next time? It was nurture

Twinkle


----------



## Züri

Can you ask them why ICSI gives a higher chance of miscarriage? has anyone else heard this? 

I really feel frustrated for you so sorry Twinks you've been through so much f'ing sh!t this year  

excuse language


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Hi Zuri I have herd the opposite that ICSI gives you a better chance not the other way round they are just clutching at straws   I am so angry for you Twink you make sure you get all your money back or free treatment.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi - Just a quick sneak on while at work  

DH as been on the phone with the clinic they cant refund the icsi money until they've had a letter from the embryologist!!!!! there quick enough to take our money, but he as demanded an appointment with the head consultant and we see him on 10th November

Twinkle


----------



## Kitten 80

That tipicle of them you make sure you get it hun.


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals... 

Twinkle, I am SO SO sorry this has happened, and like everyone else on here cannot understand why, if you've paid for ICSI, they didn't do ICSI and then fobbed you off with some excuses. This is just awful, but ultimately so very sad for you and your dh as you have been through so much. To have ten eggs and then no embryos is just awful. I'm so sorry.   

Holly, how are you getting on? (or have I missed your update? Did you have EC?) 

Wiggy, are you stimming now? 

No news from me, happily plodding along, enjoying our break from this madness that is assisted conception... although AF is late now... what a blooming laugh eh? I would've killed for a late AF last month...


----------



## Martha Moo

Clomidia i cant remember now if i updated or not  

My EC is tomorrow at 1030
Did trigger last night
drug free day today
I now have 5 follies (as of saturday) 1 at 11 and 4 between 15 and 20
 i have an egg or two from that lot
all being well (not counting chickens yet!) ET will be thursday
Will pop an update on on weds after the call!

~E~


----------



## Wiggywoo

Holly, I was just thinking of you earlier and wondering how you're getting on. Lots of     for tomorrow   

Hi Clom    those AF's they really know how to mess with our heads don't they   

Twinks, I can't believe that after everything they aren't automatically giving you the refund that you are owed (in the very least), it's rubbing salt into the wound    I'm sure you've got it all noted down ready for a big complaint in letter and in person  on the 10th   Hope you and your DH are looking after each other   

Kitten and Sarashy   

Kat,      not sure how you're feeling hun but hope that you're gaining a little strength with each day  

Well I've just had to sit down and complete new HFEA consent forms, apparently they've issued new ones from 1st Oct so the forms we did last year are no longer relevant    Anyway, we have to do one to consent to ICSI. One of the things we must declare is:

"we understand that just as with spontaneous pregnancy, there is a risk of foetal malformation and that this risk may be increased following ICSI....."

My understanding is that in IVF where the sperm is left to naturally fertilise the egg it is a case of survival of the fittest and that only the strongest sperm will be successful. In ICSI where the embryologist has to select the best looking sperm to inject and fertilise the egg, it is possible that from the high numbers of sperm, (though admittedly not relative to IVF numbers) they have to find the best sperm they may pick some that otherwise wouldn't fertilise and therefore can result in abnormal fertilisation, embies not dividing or miscarriage. Of course this is based on worst case scenario and I know that lots of babies are born as a result of ICSI so I'm not trying to scare anyone off - we have to have ICSI so I'm not overly worried - just trying to explain why I think some may say that it could increase the chances of miscarriage. I think that if you have good embryologists and trust them 100% then you have nothing to worry about and any increased risks are only slight - thank goodness.

OMG I waffling on again like I know what I'm talking about and really I don't   

News from Chez Wigs is that d/r starts on Thurs followed by stims a week later.

Lots of    to everyone


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks everyone for your support and kind words of understanding, sometimes i worry that i was over re-acting   i have ones of those feelings that if they had of done ICSI then there maybe a chance more may of fertilised but we'll never know   

My boss asked how things had gone this morning, and i just broke down   she was very understanding (which shocked me) and said if i ever needed to talk shes there. 

Thanks for listening

Twinkle x


----------



## Clomidia

Twinkle, you are NOT over-reacting. I think we would all be as devastated as you, and really they don't seem to have given you a proper answer.   If they were going to go with IVF instead of ICSI it should have been something they talked to you about BEFORE EC day, imo, so you could discuss it together, and then you and dh decide, based on the evidence, their recommendations AND your own feelings, whether you were willing to take the risk with ICSI, or not.  It seems to me they did not discuss any of this with you, and therefore you're right to feel aggrieved that they decided on IVF and weren't expecting only one to fertilise. Of course, you will never know how many you would have gotten if you had done ICSI, but it is how they DEALT with you that I really feel is unfair, and that is what you should complain about...  

Yikes, sorry, didn't mean to get on my high horse there - just aggrieved for you both and want you to have some answers  

On the flip side... in my case as we only had two eggs and I did wonder if maybe we should have gone with IVF instead of ICSI as the ICSI process itself – the injection bit! – was the reason one of our eggs didn’t fertilise, so there is always that risk too... it’s so hard to know, and we totally trust the professionals don’t we?  

By the way, with regards to Wiggs comments about ICSI v IVF, I had also read that there is a slightly higher chance of foetal abnormalities with ICSI, but I didn't feel that the risk was high enough for me to decide against it. AFAIK, most of the research in this area was done in Australia (please correct me if I'm wrong) and is very much still in its infancy... 
(Hmmm, I seem to have my Researcher brain switched on today!!) 

Holly, best of luck with EC tomorrow!! I bet you are THRILLED to be done with stimming!    

Wiggs, YAAY for down-regging on Thursday. Hope it all goes well.   

Yes, AF is four blooming days late this month and really annoying me now!! 
  

Zuri, saw your post on ** today and thought “awww!!” How sweet! How are you getting on?  

We are really enjoying our time away from the assisted route, and are having lots of fun together. We had a fantastic weekend with some friends who are also childless – by choice in their case – but we had a good ole whinge about parents, and a good laugh... so nice to just go out and enjoy a meal together with no worries or pressure. 

Cx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

Hi Clom I'm plodding as well its nice we have a lot of fun as well getting excited tho 27 days to go  .

Holly good luck sweete  

Wiggy  good luck with tx 

Kat hello sweete how you doing  

Me I'm fan dabby dozy


----------



## Wiggywoo

Twinks I don't want to go on about this (and make things worse for you) but I have to agree with Clom, the fact that they made a decision on your behalf without any discussion with you first and without giving you the opportunity to make the decison yourselves - even with their advice - is wrong. I'm sure that it must be against their or the HFEA guidelines but I don't know enough about it I'm afraid. On a different note I'm pleased that your boss is showing some compassion and being sensitive to all that you have been through    

Hi everyone else  

Holly, how did you get on today, hope it all went well


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

I'm still half a sleep would like to go back home and cruel back into my pit  

Holly how did everything go Hun.

hi Wiggy you ok and everyone els.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just popping in to say

Yesterday went ok, the cons was i dont know how i can put it but wasnt so nice (not my own)
took 7 attempts to put a canula in then he said i dont know you have only given us 3 follies to play with too
(he hadnt turned the page to see the others)
anyway, we had 6 follicles and from those follicles we got 6
3 eggs were immature and 3 were icsi'd
of those 3 2 fertilised and ET is tomorrow at 11

~E~


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh well done sweete hope all go's well for you  .


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies - mind if I join you

A few familiar names - hi to Kitten & Sarashy!!!!

I've had a bit of a break from FF since I finished IUI, but starting my IVF now, so here I am!!!  Been to clinic today for mock ET and baseline scan (altho Dr did ask why I was there?!?!?!?!?).  Also got my drugs, so just waiting for   to arrive so I can take my prostap injection and get the ball rolling - isn't it just typical, we spend all this time wishing AF stays away, and now I want it to arrive   

Good luck to you all on your journeys, I'll have a read through the thread now and try and catch up with where everyone is.

Lyns x x x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone  

Holly, that's great news, how are you feeling after EC?? Lots of luck for your embies and for ET tomorrow     Have you got anything planned for your 2ww to whiz by? I've heard that comedy is good so I'm already hunting around for dvd's to keep me amused!! Apparently it's good for relaxing the uterus, but regardless a happy frame of mind can't be a bad thing can it      

Hi Lyns and welcome, I'm sorry to hear that you IUI's haven't been successful    but sending you lots of     that this IVF will be the one for you. What is prostap, is that a d/r injection? 

Kitten, I felt the same this morning, really struggled to get up   And I finally gave in and put the heating on for an hour last night     

Well ladies I had my smear this morning. As you probably know there are certain days in the month when they like to do it and I thought that I better go now before I start the hard stuff tomorrow and my cycle gets messed up, also I'm kinda hoping that I won't be having another 'proper' cycle again for a very long time


----------



## Kitten 80

LYNS hello sweete how have you been   this your chance sweete I just no it.

Wiggy I still feel like poo I'm eaither pg   , ov early oh a bug.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Wiggy - please dont feel like your going on its nice to have comments and feedback from your ladies as i dont really have anyone to take to about it, not many people know about our treatments

Well just checked our bank, and the hospital have refunded the £850 from us not recieving icsi and £300 for not have ET, no letter or anything, but my complaint letter is getting posted tomorrow, so we'll see what comes from that

Twinkle


----------



## Lynschez

Hey Kitten, I'm doing ok thanks, put feeling a bit rough today - hope i'm not coming down with anything, cannot be ill now!  Where are you at??

Wiggy - thanks for the welcome    Prostap is a d/reg injection, do that 1st day of next AF then ring to book a pre-stim scan 1-2 weeks later.  Has anyone on here had it?  I'm a bit worried just one injection might not be as effective as doing something everyday, if that makes sense  

Hi Twinkle, not sure of your story but hope you get somehwere with your complaint - not as if tx isn't stressful enough is it, but bad care makes it 10x worse!

hi &    for everyone else, hope you're all well

Lyns x x


----------



## cake bake

hi girls, i'm still around and dipping in now and again to check on all you lovely ladies. Am trying not to come on on purpose as i am trying to put it out my mind a little during this 3 months of down regging - which is totally flying by!  hoping its doing its job of killing the endo off. got one more prostap on 23 October, then on 13th Nov its my last one and baseline scan, with stimming hopefully a week later.  I can't believe how soon it is and am starting to get scared now that ivf is finally happening - good or bad have been having hot flushes and am tired but so far so good, oh and a few evil tantrums    

Kat - I am soo sorry to read your news, have been thinking about you and am gutted for you that it never worked. take care my lovely. x

twinkle, i have just been catching up on your story, it is awful what you have been through and i hope you get refunded enough that you can go again soon when and if you want to. x

hi to my old friends, kitten, lyns and sara, sorry that we are still all here but looks like we are all in it together again,  .

good luck holly and hi to everyone else. 

fee xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's

Lyns I'm waiting for my first appiontment 24 days to go  , how are you this morning.

Cakebake Hi honey, 3 months of down reg core thats a long time hun, evil tantrums check must warn DH  , we will all get there in the end together.

Kat you ok hun miss ya  

Hi holly how did it all go and are you ok and relaxing.

Hi wiggy my love.

Clom


----------



## Twinkle2008

HI Ladies Hope your all well

Just need to vent some anger before i explode     DH called all parents last week to inform them of the failed ICSI/IVF treatment as none knew we were going again. Ive not heard from any of them until today M-I-L sent F-I-L round with bunch of flowers and yesterdays Daily Mail newspaper. Not sure if anyone as seen it but the front page is about some new testing of embryos for IVF couples that an additional £2000 on top of IVF treatment. Just when im feeling really low

Hopefully if i have done this right this is the link to the article:-
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1221345/IVF-test-trebles-chance-having-baby-removes-Downs-risk-say-scientists.html

Twinkle 

/links


----------



## kdb

Thanks for the article Twinkle - I caught the very end of an interview with someone from Infertility Network on TV last night but didn't hear any of what it was about.  It must've been this.

I'm sorry you've not gotten as much support from your and DH's parents as you want and deserve.  It has probably taken a few days for them to absorb the news and they may have been wanting to give you some space, or maybe not sure what to say - but of course a hug is really all they need to offer.

In the meantime  

xoxo


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals 
Hope you're all doing ok, wherever you are in your cycles  
Big hello to Em, hope you're not going to   on your 2ww honey, so pleased you got to ET! 
Wiggs, hope you can start stimming soon, thinking about you and sending lots and lots of   
Twinkle, it's the thought that counts so I'm glad your ILs sent you some flowers, you deserve them hun  
Welcome to Lyns, hi to everyone else... 
Sorry no time for more personals, just wanted to pop in and say hi and tell you all our latest news...   
Met with the cons on Monday, it's not good news. She says we have diminishing ovarian reserves, and that, combined with all our other issues, means they don't ever expect IVF to work. She would give us a 10-15% chance at best. We have said we will think about it, and she said they would allow us to go again if we wanted to (ie they wouldn't refuse us tx) but we both came away feeling that it's not really worth it. I can't put us through all of this again for a 1 in 10 chance of a bfp... 
I can't believe we are at the end of the road, but it really looks like we are     
Knew I was feeling too good to be true, enjoying life and moving on... now I feel I am going backwards again


----------



## Kitten 80

So sorry Clom, do you mind if I ask how old are you as you don't have a overian reserve tell me to buzz of if you like  

Twink   hope your ok hun   MIL.

hI kd.

Well me I have a bladder infection not a BFP  .


----------



## Clomidia

I'm a very old 36 darling...


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats not old   did they say how many you have and I thought it only took one isnt that what they tell us so whats the problem


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

I just popping to post to clom

With my last tx i was given odds of 10% and i have my DS
for this tx i was given 8-10% (tho we dont know which way this is going yet!)
as you know i am a poor responder and as Kitten has said it does only take one 

My dh has just walked in so gotta run

~E~


----------



## kdb

Kitten you poor thing.  Hope you can get rid of the infection soon and make a quick recovery


----------



## Wiggywoo

Afternoon girlies   

Twinks    I read that report in the Mail, surprisingly for that particular paper they weren't too one-sided, I usually find that they assume that the reason all woman need fertility treatment is due to the fact that they spent all their 20's and 30's on their careers and going to parties to worry about babies until it's too late, though that's probably why they reckon that we can afford the extra £2k    
I do sympathise, I've probably already referred to my up & down relationship with my mil, she would be exactly the same but deep down I know it's because she doesn't know what to say and how to say it, but I appreciate that doesn't make it any easier at the time when they've really wound you up. 
In fact when we popped into my in-laws a few weeks ago she gave me a magazine to read as it had some good stories in it (her words) I was feeling pleased that she had thought of me until I got home and realised that it was entirely focused on womans health and fertility with different ladies talking about their experiences of fertility tx. The magazine was dated July and she just gave it to me last week!!! In an ideal world I would have preferred she gave it to me at the time telling me what was in it and if I wanted to read it, I probably would have still read it. Instead she probably spent two months wondering how to bring the subject up and not wanting to upset me, but, in doing so she had unknowingly waited until I had started tx and gave it to me with no explanation which then wound me up. OMG I'm really rambling on now about something so silly, but just to get back to topic Twinks, I do sympathise   

Clom     Oh hun that's such awful news for you and your DH to have to take from a faceless consultant, I hope that he was sensitive and understanding with you.    Having said that, surely we all have diminishing ovarian reserve, some just quicker than others?? I'm surprised that having had collected 6 eggs (?) from your first tx this year that they are willing to right you off so quickly. I know that you are taking a break right now but may be when the time is right would you think about a consultation with a different clinic?? I know that some are better treating 'poor responders' (I hate that term btw) than others. There is a PR thread on the IVF thread I think and there are ladies on there that have had the same speech and the donor egg speech rolled out to them and then they have gone on to have good responses and bfp's through other clinics that are willing to change protocols and be more forward thinking.
I know that we all like our own clinic's so I wouldn't dream of pushing mine on yours but I do know that there are ladies that have been given no hope from other clinc's that have gotten better results. Though having said that it isn't an NHS place so money is a factor. Just a thought and I hope I haven't offended you or your clinic.

Hi kitten, how are you doing, counting down the days no doubt   

Lyns, I think Nicksy did a d/r injection like you're doing, she went on to have a bfp btw    

Kate, hope your ok hun   

Holly, I saw your ticker, great news    

Cakebake, with the way I've been feeling I don't envy you with all that d/r'ing but I'm sure it's going to do the trick with your endo   

I've been d/r'ing all week and start stims tomorrow. D/r'ing has been pretty miserable with lots of headaches and generally down in the dumps thoughts and feelings. I'm sure that it messes with my mind, I become uber sensitive, slightly paranoid and I have double booked myself 3 times over the 2 days which is very unlike me.    Hopefully the new drugs combo tomorrow will put me in a better frame of mind   

Hi everyone else,


----------



## Kitten 80

KD thanks hun 

Wiggy yes I am counting down the days 19 to go  , how do you feel hun,I feel like poo with this infection.

Cakebake you ok sweeie

Everybody good I hope.


----------



## Clomidia

E, thanks so much - it's great to see success in someone in our situation! I think I might have to bend your ear a little and find out your secret!! Especially WHEN you get that bfp this week!! Good luck hunny    

Wiggs, to say I'm gutted is a complete understatement. I'm constantly welling up with tears as I'm trying to get my head around it all. I feel like it is so blooming unfair, why, why, why do we have to have yet another issue thrown at us?! Gahhhh, it's doing my head in. Our cons was lovely - we have always seen the same one since we started ivf last year, and requested her specifically for our review, as she knows us well, and she was very kind, but she feels the 2nd cycle getting only 2 eggs was indicative of the DOV, and that, combined with the fsh issues, the low antrals and all the other useless things my body is throwing at me, indicates it would be very difficult to conceive.  

I knew we were on to a losing streak when she started suggesting acupuncture and vitamins    When do consultants ever start grasping at those kind of straws   

I am thinking about a second opinion elsewhere, and have heard great things about the Lister in particular with poor responders, but if it's not nhs funded I'm not sure we could afford to self-fund again. We've spent about £7k all in so far, on IUIs and our 2nd IVF, and I just don't think we can find more money right now... 

As for you, missy, I hope the horrible down-reg side effects are easing and you are getting a bit excited now to be stimming    I'll be cheering you along, all the way to your BFP Wiggs    

PS If you're in London and want to catch up, drop me a text - it's half term next week so I've got a bit more free time


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Clom I would get a second opinion, Acupunter not for me its bad enough putting needle in my self but all those eww.

Hi wiggy,Kd, Holly.

well feeling better now last night was horrible anxiety attack not nice.


----------



## sarashy

HI girls sorry not been on for a while, started a new job and been really busy.

clom and twink you sound like you have both been having poo times. Clom defo get that second opinion. i know im glad i did as i was just told to keep trying at the first one actually their words were 'ur young just relax and it will happen' argh!!!! if i had a pound for every time someone said that i could afford a million treatments. 
Twink - MIL are defo a pain in the  

kitten bladder infection sounds rubbish. hope ur better in time to start tx.

Holly - how are things with you hun. whens test day?

hi lyns how you doing with the down ****** hun?

hi cakey nice to see you popping in. I know we're all here again arent we just a different thread what we like but im sure we'll get there on day. 3 months of down ****** sounds terrible. ive been bad enough with it for 3 weeks.

kd74 - hi hun

holly - how you doing hun?

wiggy - glad ur finally starting stimms. know how you feel bout the side effects. I have been having horrid migraines and really tired dr thinks maybe something to do with meds. i hope fully wont be far behind you. scan on monday then hopefully starting stimms.

Hope anyone ive missed is ok.been having quite a poo week myself except for my new job which im enjoying.feeling very tearful and as i said migraines a tiredness. Today i cheered myself up by buying my kitten new toys and treats. She really did come along at the right time as i treat her like my baby.

Quick question i was 4 hrs late taking my injection the other day rang clinic straight away and told them what id done. she said just come for scan on monday. does anyone think thiswill effect tx? it was my burselin injection.

sara
x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sara, do you inject burselin daily? I don't think that doing it late will be too much of a problem, worst case they might just d/r an extra day but I think you'll be fine    It's good to hear that you've been feeling the same as me - not that I would wish that on you of course    - as it's nice to know that I'm can't be going too crazy     We have a cat too and she is idolised far too much by us, in fact she has us wrapped around her little paw    but we wouldn't have it any other way   I'm pleased that with all of this tx lark going on that your job is going well, that's one less thing to worry about   

Kitten    panic attacks don't sound good    hope you're feeling more like yourself now, has that infection cleared itself up yet? You've been through it lately haven't you   

Clom     I can only imagine how you must be feeling and that's bad enough so I do feel for you    I still feel that it can't be the end of the road for you but I understand that you might not yet be ready to look into other options. I only wish I had some magic words of comfort   in th meantime make sure that you give yourself lots of time to be kind to yourself   
I think it will be the first week of Nov that I'll be over, I'll text you on the off chance you have some free time but if you don't feel up to meeting and chatting then please say, even if it's at short notice, because I know that sometimes on the day you just don't feel like being social and instead the thought of going home to hibernate is much more appealing - I won't be offended because I've felt like that so many times myself.   

Hope everyone else is ok. In the last couple of days I've had acupuncture, reiki and a good friend pray for me so I'm feeling very relaxed and calm at the moment and enjoying the spiritual bubble that I'm floating around in. Long may it last. I don't think that I can be accused of not giving this cycle my all!!!! 
Anyone have any nice recipe's or idea's for increasing protein intake?? Hot water bottle is at the ready........


----------



## kdb

Hi Wiggy - I'm vege so use Quorn to get my protein but you could use chicken in these if you like mexican...

> fajitas - tin of spicy refried beans + frozen peas + frozen beans + chopped up capsicum + chicken/Quorn pieces - heat everything through in a frypan or pot then add some old el paso roasted pepper salsa, heat through for another 1-2 mins then divide mixture onto wholewheat wraps/tortillas - roll up and put in oven dish then sprinkle with cheese and grill - eat with avocado + plain natural yoghurt (organic full fat!)

... ooh just found a fab online tool - you can sort by protein value, % fat, carbs, etc etc and get recipes!
http://www.mealsforyou.com/cgi-bin/recipeCategory

Also, found this earlier today on an acupuncturist's website:

"Protein to aid IVF
9 June, 2009

http://www.caitlinallen.co.uk/protein-to-aid-ivf/#



[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh thanks kd that's great, I'll have a gander later.

Everyone else ok?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi wiggy 

no I was not ok unfortunately, about 3.30pm my hands started shaking couldn't even write my name then my arms and legs so I started to panic my boss  noticed what was happening I thought must be antibiotics but as I paniced it got worse of course it frightend me so what do you do you cry boss gave me paper bag phoned DH he came and got me all worried took me straight to docs demanded I see someone , the doc was a bit arrogant but he realised what was going on and Tobe honest he made me worse   I screamed and cry ed when he touched my wrist then he thought maybe DH harms me because of my reaction DH was upset by this doc said why you crying have I done anything I said no I don't no why well I didn't then he talked to me calmly and said is your lips tingling I said yes he said your having a panic attack I said no I no when I'm having one he said they can come anyway they wont and your body reacts to it so papper bag was the answer I had two more last night but not as bad DH never left my side.

sorry for long post but if anyone has this then you no what it is all down to stress IVF,BEING ILL, PILLS our body's are going though to much so how do we expect it to react  .


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten, you poor thing, that sounds horrendous    I'm pleased that your boss acted quickly and did the right thing by calling your DH, but that dr, well, he should know better    Good on your DH for being there for you and making sure that you weren't alone. I hope that it has passed now, are there any triggers that you can recognise and do something to stop it getting any worse or do you have to ride it out? Have you tried any relaxation cd's or other tx to try and keep your mind and body calm? 
This tx lark is so difficult, your not alone in all of this and we all react to it in some way or another, I for one have been a nightmare to live with this week but hopefully it will be worth it in the end


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello thanks Wiggy I'm sort of ok just feel deflated today tring to just be calm, meditating 
Anything can trigger them off stress or someone might up set you but I was totally fine carrying on with my normal day and my body started to shake granted I have a lot going on tx being ill with bladder and taking pills which I hate as there antibiotics all you can do is breath in a paper bag and ride it out but it seems to just go on and on.


----------



## Guest

Kitten xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Poor Kitten, sorry to hear that. I hope you can find something that helps you relax, because this whole ivf lark is so very stressful pet  

Wiggs, thanks hun   You always have words of comfort, without that magic wand    It is hard right now, but I think I'd rather they be straight with us, than us trying over and over again with false hope. Of course I am still hoping we might get that elusive bfp one day, but there are definitely other options if that's not the case.  Still feeling very sorry for myself though   

Oh but I'm jealous of your reiki - I tried it once and LOVED it.  Text me when you're here either way, and we'll see if we can catch up xx 

Sara, I also think your jab should be ok if it's down-regging, but I'm sure the doc will tell you either way. Good luck for your scan on Monday. 

E, hope you're hanging in there   

Hope you all have a lovely weekend gals, we're seeing friends that adopted a little girl a few years ago, but I'm not sure I'll be up to talking about our "news" just yet, so might just stick to safer subjects for now 

Cx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone, sorry not been on for a while, computer problems   

Kitten, sorry you're not well hun, and the panic attacks do not sound nice at all    I've got a relaxation DVD that's helping me at the moment, and I've not even started tx yet, so Lord alone knows what i'll be like then    Hope DH is taking good care of you and your meditation helps  

Hi Sara, how you doing hun?  Not starting d/reg yet, just waiting for   to show her face! Pleased you're enjoying your new job, just what you need to take your mind off things!  Good luck with scan on monday, i'm sure everything will be ok   

Hey cakey, pleased to see you're still around!  I'm using prostap to d/reg (whenever AF shows) but only one injection.  How bad are the side=effects from it, and any advice to compensate for them  Sounds like we might end up being cycle buddies  

Wiggy, thanks for the news about Nicksy - makes me feel a bit more postitive    Did you start stimming? Hope it's all going ok   

Clom, just wanted to give you a big    hope you get through your weekend ok  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies, hope you're all doing ok.  Have a fab weekend all x x x


----------



## Züri

hi all

Just a quickie, Clom so sorry to hear what you've been told  I don't think you're a poor responder considering you got 6 eggs, I'm over on the poor responder board, maybe go in and have a look. There's lots of good advice on there and most of the girls have high FSH and very low AMH and get 1 or 2 eggs - I know they will tell you your consultant is talking rubbish! 

Wiggs so excited for you - how long will you be down regging for? I so hope this is the one for you, you deserve it so much xx

Not a great deal to report from me, had a lovely trip to Chicago, spent a small fortune but as i have lost weight i desperately needed some new clothes so it's my excuse and am sticking to it 

thinking of you all x


----------



## Clomidia

Hey everyone - just quickly popping in to say *Hi Zuri*, we've missed ya!!! 
Hmmm... we're not at all jealous of your trip to Chicago (yeah right!!!) - glad you had a great time sweetie and you deserve to shop, shop, shop! I will be taking your line of reasoning when I go over next month!!  
Although I did get 6 eggs first time, I only got 2 second time round though and I do have borderline high fsh and low antrals... so that's why they said what they said I guess... 
Feeling a bit better about it all now though and had a lovely weekend. I'll have a browse on the PR boards too though, thanks xx

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

I have been reading your news and thought I would just pop on to say a big HELLO!!!

Clom - I am also sorry to read what you have been through honey. As always you seem to have got some great advice on here. Please don't give up honey. It only takes the one little egg!

Zuri - Your trip to Chicago sounds fab hun - how are you doing? I miss you on here   Hope everything is ok for you. 

Wiggy - Hope the DR is going well honey. I am   that this is your time - I really am. We desperately need some more BFP's on this board. 

Twinkle - I am so so sorry with what you have been through honey - take care of yourself. 

Hi to everyone else (Lynschez, kd, kitten, shemonkey, sarashy, holly) - hope you are all doing ok. 

Has anyone heard from Harriet? Sue is on the trimester board (I can't keep up with everything on there  ) and she seems to be doing ok. 

Much love to you all 

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Nicksy,

Lovely to hear from you hun and hoping that all is ok with you and bubs     Haven't heard from Harriet in a while    maybe I'll send her a message soon, she must be getting really big now!

I wondered where Sue was hiding....good that all is well with her too.

Have you thought about names yet or are keeping it as a surprise? 

Lots of love


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Wigs, 

How far along are you now hun with this treatment - are you still DR - how long left of that? 

We have got a boys name for definite but not a girls name yet. Any ideas very welcome. 

Take care honey
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls
I'm still around and following all your progress. I don't post much anymore because life has been a bit hectic but i do like to keep up to date with all your news

Wiggy: I really hope this is your turn hun, I think that people should be guaranteed a BFP after 3 tries simply from sheer determination!

Nicksy: Lovely to hear from you, I don't bother with the trimester boards, they move so quickly and its hard to keep up. Have you finished work yet? Can't believe how the time is flying past

Clom: I was so saddened by your latest BFN, but can only echo what everyone else has said don't give up, try another clinic that is specifically tailored to PR. Use me as an example, at its worst I had a FSH of 14 and an AMH of 2 but still managed to get 19 eggs! I am a scientist so find it hard to "believe" in alternative therapies but throughout my treatment I had acupuncture and homeopathy and I had great results so............ If you want any further advice i'll be happy to give it

Twinkle: I was also gutted to hear about your BFN and hope that you manage to get some compensation from your clinic, it seems odd that they chose IVF when you clearly should have had ICSI

Kat: Also sad for you hun, so much bad news of late. I hope that you are ok

Zuri: Hi hun - Chicago - wow sounds fab

I think thats everyone - 

I am doing ok, not too big I am pleased to report but quite uncomfortable already (not that i'm complaining). The twins seem to be growing well and I finish work in about 5 weeks which I am very excited about

Take care everyone
H


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Lady's

Shemonkey thanks Hun  

Hi Clom Ive been trying to relaxe and keeping myself busy.

Lyns yes meditating is helping so is organising halloween  

Sara how did scan go Hun?

Cakey how are you sweete

Clom 6 eggs is good hun don't listern to them  

Hello Zuri, Nicksy, Harriet.

Well I took a few days away from FF friends as doc reconds stress of TTC could of brought my attacks on I do feel a lot better to day but couldn't stay away  .


----------



## kdb

Hi Kitten  

Nicksy... my DH has a funny surname which has influenced my ideas for baby names, also I love France so there is that influence too....

Jacqueline, Madeleine, Isabelle, Sophie / Sophia (my fave), Stephanie, Simone, Mia.

I just hope I get to use at least one of these!!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning everyone, feeling really excited for some unknown reason     

Harriet, when I saw your post it reminded me that I dreamt about you posting last night      Pleased to hear that everything is going well with your little ones, wow only 5 weeks until you finish work, you must be unbelievably excited - if a little tired       I'm not sure if you follow the Lister thread still but if not, Jane (kiakia) had her twin boys last friday, latest news is that all 3 of them are doing well. You're right, surely after 3 goes you get a guaranteed bfp right?? We should make that a new rule      This time around we're doing IVIg aswell    at the moment I'm not thinking about it too much as I think it will freak me out otherwise    Can I ask if you have had the swine flu vac? I've got mixed thoughts on it at the moment and whilst we're relatively free of it over here I'm concerned about when we are in London with my 'dampened down' immune system. I'm probably worrying un-necessarily   

Nicks, I'm the opposite to you, I can think of loads of girls names that I like but not boys names! Though when it actually comes down to making a firm decision I'm sure that I would be useless, I can't decide anything in case I change my mind   Favourite girls names are Phoebe, Isabelle, Rosie, Daisy and other flower-like names. I like some of the names that Kd mentioned but my bf named her girl Sophie    What am I like, getting all serious about names, haha, your the one that's having a little one soon not me   

Kd, I'm sure it won't be long before you'll be choosing your names too      We have a funny surname too, too many vowels in it, so it's not easy to match up a name to.

Kitten, we missed you    but I agree that sometimes FF can get too much and it's natural to need time away from it all. I hope that you're feeling more like your old self now   

Clom, hope you're ok, am I right in saying that you're going away somewhere exciting soon    v. jealous    

Kat,     haven't heard from you for a while, but if your reading we'll still thinking about you  

Hi Twinks   

Hi Holly, how are things with you     

Hey Lyns, Sara, Cake and everyone else       

AFM, I had my bloods taken this morning, which is no easy task believe me! Back for scan later on, just    that there is something happening in there and that we will see some lovely follies


----------



## kdb

LOL Wiggy, I love daydreaming about names!  Rosie is one I like too.  Just checked my list and I only have four boys' names on it, and none are especially exciting  

Oooh 'Nina' is another goodie - a close friend of mine (in London) is called Nina but another friend (in NZ) has called her daughter that.  Hmmm... in fact I have about 8-9 friends who are currently pg (lost count!!!)... let's hope they all have boys!

Good luck for the scan


----------



## Wiggywoo

Thanks   I do sympathise, it's tough when so many friends are pg, I had that earlier this summer but thankfully it's quietened down a little now


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks girlies

Wiggy I'm good thanks missed you lot as well and I'm   you have some lovely follies to.

I like Isabelle as thats on my list and it was my nans name she past away earlyier this year, and Amira I love that name but I think my DH is set on starwas names luke or leia


----------



## Wiggywoo

It's always nice to have a name which means something as well isn't it so I can understand you liking Isabelle when there is a family connection too. I have mentally gone through family names too but haven't managed to find one that I like    I guess your DH was watching Starwars on Saturday then? Mine was


----------



## Kitten 80

No he didn't actully   he has all films in differant versions and lots of collectable figers and lightsabers you name it we have it  .


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all

Nicksy and Harriett - love hearing that this rollercoaster is worth it, wishing you both the best for the remainder of your pregnancies   

Kitten, pleased to see you back    DH is just the same with Star Wars and indiana Jones too for some reason    and yes, he has the leather jacket, hat and whip for fancy dress parties  

Hey Wiggy, your posts have made me smile today   

Well just a short update for me - d/regging started today - aarrgghh, back on the rollercoaster!!  Jab this morning, booked in for a scan on 11th Nov to see if I'm ready to start stimming  

Sorry this is a bit short, got to cook tea for DH and the in-laws  

Love to everyone else, hope you're all doing fab      x x


----------



## kdb

LOL kitten and wiggy... my DH likes Lord of the Rings but I draw the line at Frodo


----------



## Kitten 80

I draw the line when DH sugested I wore bagles on my ears


----------



## kdb

LOL

brings a whole new meaning to the idea of "nibbling on your ear"


----------



## Wiggywoo




----------



## Wiggywoo

Me again 

Sorry to be all me me me this morning ladies but I'm feeling a bit down in the dumps     I had my first stimms scan yesterday and there were five follies. I don't wish to sound ungrateful but at this stage on past tx's we have had more, last cycle we had 13 mature eggs collected. For some reason it's given me a big confidence knock and I'm wondering if our cycle is doomed. We need ICSI and fertilisation rate has been 70 - 80% in the past and of those we usually end up with three good quality embies, with this in mind I'm wondering if we'd even make ET       
My local satellite clinic were useless and didn't put my blood levels on the fax so Lister told me to stay with Gonal F 300 last night and they'd chat with me today when they get my levels through. I've tried to get hold of my local clinic this morning but there seems to be something more urgent requiring their attention     
Also, and last thing, my cons referred to a small post wall fibroid. This wasn't mentioned after my hysto (would they have seen it then) Do you think this will cause a problem??

Sorry to be all about me, will try and cheer up soon


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Wiggy sending you lots of        to those follies

and to say

Yesterday i got a bfp, but last night, i had horrendous pain and started heavy bleeding so looks like the end, we have to wait until next tuesday for repeat bloods to check the levels have dropped and rule out ectopic

~E~


----------



## Guest

So so sorry sweetie     Hope it will turn out ok xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Sorry to here that Holly but some PG women bleed not just once but every month it has been known so don't give up hope honey Congrats anyway.

Shemonkey Hello Again

Wiggy I'm sure you will have lovely eggys so think positive I am


----------



## sarashy

Evening ladies,

Holly -   for you sweetie. Hope ur ok. congrats on the BFP though. 

Shemonkey good luck for testing 2 days to go.

kitten - how you doing hun? how many days now? scan went well. looks like missing that injection didnt make a difference so ive started stimms now.

wiggy -    know exactly how you feel huni, i feel so down at the min too. whens your next scan?  that you have more like the number you want. its really annoying when the clinic ignore you isnt it. The HCA at our clinic doesnt pass messages on so you never get a call back from mine.

KD wiggy and kitten i liked your chat about names the other day really gave me a giggle. my hubby also likes names from films. Although he wants sebastian from never ending story lol!!!  THE WORDS NO AND CHANCE spring to mind. mine however are more sensible being isabella may (which are my grandmas names) and james andrew (which is my grandads and dh's middle name)  He has no choice in the boys name but girls names i also like eve and esme. All old names but i like them. LOL look at us lot planning names already. Nice to see some positivity though, even in me when i feel poo today.

lyns - hows the dring going? hope ur feeling ok with it. how long you dring for?

zuri - glad you had a good holiday. think thats what i need. retail therapy always makes me feel bit better.

clom glad ur feeling a little better.  

hi nicksy and harriet.

As for me - today i totally lost it at work. broke down in tears in front of my boss and told her i couldnt cope anymore. the truth is i can cope with tx its the working two jobs feeling like poo constantly and tx i cant cope with. anyway after some debate about my sick record (ive been off once this yr with my MC) i threw in the towel and went home. So thats it im now off sick till i know if ivf has worked or not  so about 3 wks (if i go back will be 3 periods of sick in 6 months and i will be in trouble so may aswell stay off). Been to drs today and been diagnosed with labrynthitis which is what causing the dizzyness and the sick so been given more drugs for that. As the migraines are a side effect of buserelin ive been told to just put up with them. I am     so hard that when i go for my scan on monday they say im nearly ready as i want to stop these headaches. if i could just remove my head for a while id be fine. DH is worried about me as i also have alot on socially at the min, but we'll see what gets done and hat doesnt. Anyway enough moaning from me im sure ill feel fine after a few days rest.

 and  to everybody
sara
x


----------



## Clomidia

E, I'm so so sorry to hear about the bleeding. I'll be hoping and praying it's some sort of implantation issue and that babs will stick around. I know it must be horrible for you right now, but we're all here for you if you need us. 
Thinking of you and your dh at this time    

Wiggs, sorry to hear your scan hasn't gone well. Now, you know my history and, on the back of my last cycle, where we'd about 5 follicles and ended up with only 2 eggs, I can imagine how stressful you're finding it all. I KNOW you know it only takes one, but we all want as many as possible to try to up our chances. I just hope and pray this is the one for you, regardless of how many eggs you get. You've a long way to go yet sweetie, so hang in there and keep thinking positive thoughts     (I will think them for you too) 

Nicks and Harriet, so good to hear from you both! Harriet, for some reason I thought you were due in the next couple of weeks - lol, wishful thinking I'm sure! So good to hear all is going well though and hope those weeks fly by til your babs arrive. We'll all be waiting for your news!  Nicks, we'll be waiting for yours too- which, if I remember right, is a Christmas baby, yes? How lovely xx 

Harriet, I'm also amazed you got 19 eggs - what did you do differently? If I remember rightly, you were on the same drugs as me, with similar FSH issues, although of course I know I only have 7-8 antrals each time so it limits how many eggs I can get, but I'd consider all options, IF we go again of course  

Sarashy, sorry you're having such a rubbish time at work. IVF is far too important, and of course stressful, for work to be adding to it, so I hope you can relax now for the next few weeks. Sorry to hear about the headaches too, I'm afraid I can't offer any suggestions in that regard as I only ever really had one or two... hope your scan goes well and you can start stimming soon 

Lyns, good luck with the down-regging, hope you don't have too many side effects!   

Everyone else, BIG HELLO, thinking of you all gals and wishing you those elusive BFPs 

C
PS Yes Wiggs, off soon - updates on **!!


----------



## kdb

Sara, what an awful day for you      You're working TWO jobs!!!  OMG  

How can being off sick three times in six months be against the rules when you are having medical treatment?  Surely they make an exception in cases like that?

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with all that sh*t at work as well as feeling so awful physically.  Rest up 100% and hopefully the migraines will lessen.  Apart from the meds you're taking, they could be stress-related.

Are you doing acupuncture or reflexology?  Could also help with the migraines??

xox


----------



## sarashy

hey clom - hope ur ok hun. ur sounding a little more positive. i started stimms last monday so next mondays scan is d day. fingerscrossed.

kd - yes im working 2 jobs. only cause i cant decided what i want to do with my life. so i work one full time which is 4 days a week and i do the other 1 day a weeks sometimes 2. yes i know im mad, but i keep thinking the extra cash can go to more attempts at ivf and  if they're not required then we will have a well deserved holiday. Our place is really strict on sick leave. ive had to have tx and scans as AL. was planning on going off sick after et anyway so just done it a little early. The sick policy annoys me though as the first time in this 6 months i was off with my MC and this is cause of the drugs so as you say its not like ive taken a monday off because o have a bloomin hangover!!!!!!!! My second job however is actually being good and quite understanding bout it all. i havent done acupuncture or reflexology, i did have a go at reiki so think i may try that again. Have you tried any alternative things?

Hi to everyone else.

*Anyway one more quick question before i go whats the difference between day 2 and day 3 transfer and which do we all believe is better?*

sara
x


----------



## kdb

Hi Sara - wow, I admire you    I was thinking about taking a language course as well as a cake decorating course and thought *that* was being ambitious!!  I see I've still got a way to go... LOL

I've been having acupuncture for almost a year, and love it.  Even though it's £40 a pop.  The more I have it the more effect it has on me.  Feel absolutely zonked by the time I get home - zonked in a good way, as in, unbelievably relaxed (which I'm not normally!).  Some people don't like the needles but I don't feel a thing.

Tried reflexology once, many years ago, for a sore shoulder.  I was amazed - it felt better instantly!

Re; your transfer Q - I'm not (yet) on IVF so couldn't answer!

xoxo


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lady's

Sarashy I no what you mean with two jobs, I work full time 9-5.30 6 days aweek and run my own business its hetick but eventully I will only do my own business hopefully.
As for am I ok yes I am just shattered but smiling  . Glad your scan went ok hun, I also like the name sebastian and I like Esme but hubby wont allow it as its out of Twilight and he thinks I am obsest  .

Hi everyone 

Holly you ok  

Wiggs you alright me love

Kd,Zuri, Lyns, Clom, Nicksy, Harriet hope you are all right


----------



## sarashy

kitten - me to, very obsessed with it but i did like esme before twilight. Ive had a few paitents with that name and i just thought it was pretty. 
Working 2 jobs isnt fun is it. how long now till you start tx?
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Well I have my first Bart's appointment in a week 11 days   so it will probably be feb when I actully start.


----------



## sarashy

why will it be feb before you start?
sx


----------



## Kitten 80

your put on a 3 month waiting list but hopfully it will come before then.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi ladies,

Just a quickie from me as I need to get on with dinner as it needs two hours in the oven and I haven't started yet   

Holly, I hope that the bleeding has calmed down and your HCG levels have continued rising, it must be such a difficult time for you.......my heart goes out to you and am       that you have a happy outcome   

Thanks for your messages of support after my scan the other day, they all mean a lot   

Wow, you all work really hard, I'm feeling very lazy all of a sudden, hats off to you that are doing two jobs and managing to fit in tx    

Kitten, what is your own business that you run? (You don't have to say btw, just tell me to keep my nose out   )

Liking the name Esme too, though haven't read Twilight though my friend recommends them, is it something you would recommend reading during tx? I usually like reading books that are suspense/thrillers but don't think that is a good idea during the 2ww, probably best to stick to something more light-hearted so that I stay relaxed. OMG, am I going OTT do you think     

I've been having acu too, in fact just had some this afternoon, also had yoga this morning and reiki this week so I guess you could say I know how to relax    I like it all, though if I think about the needles too much during acu I could get a bit panicky. I'm quite interested in reflexology but I'm probably spending enough on alterative therapy at the moment!

I don't think there is too much difference between a day 2 or day 3 transfer, each clinic has their own way of doing things. With day 3 it gives them a little longer to decide which are the best embies but if it's clear on day 2 which are the front runners then it doesn't really matter. 

Right, better get on with dinner. Oh, The Restaurant is on tonight, are you ladies going to be watching? I'll be hooked as usual!

Oh, last thing, my next scan is tomorrow morning    there has been some more action in the ovary dept!


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone  

Holly,   that little one sticks for you, i really hope the bleeding has stopped for you   

Hi Sara, sorry to hear you're having a rubbish time at the mo - bless you working two jobs (you too Kitten!)     Now you're signed off try not to think about it, who cares about a telling off at work if all the lack of stress leads to your BFP     

Wiggy, all the best for tomorrow,    there's been some action for you  

kd, hope you're well.  I was thinking about acupuncture but i can't seem to find one that specialises in fertility - apparently it's good to get one that does?!?!

Kitten, I thought i'd have to go on waiting list from my consult, but because I had been thro IUI that flew me up the list - hopefully it might be the same for you   

Hi Clom, hope you're well  

Well, an update from me - and hopefully some reassurance from you ladies    Apologies for TMI to begin with - Had my d/reg jab on Tuesday and was told to expect a longer, heavier period - well, I got the opposite!  Only 'normal' bleeding Tuesday, wehreas I'm usually heavy for first couple of days, then yesterday it all but stopped and today- nothing! Has this happened to anyone else? Should I be ringing clinic? Just worried that when I got for scan on 11th they're going to tell me I've not d/regged   

Love to all

Lyns x x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Lyns, can't really help I'm afraid, I have short AF's anyway so my post D/R AF was only a day and a half but that is fairly normal for me. They will check your lining to make sure that it is thin enough before they start building it back up again, and also make sure that you're ovaries are nice and quiet, I hope that it's all ok so you can get going asap


----------



## kdb

Hi Lyns - my acu doesn't specialise in fertility because I went to see her before I knew I would need fertility treatment!  Just had a problem with AF (as in, I didn't get one after stopping the pill).  I rang around a few and chose her because she's 5 mins from where we live, about average pricing, and she was one of the few that called me back!

HAving said that, there are a lot that specialise in fertility - you could post on the 'complementary therapies' board on FF; alternatively one of the IVF threads for your county?  Am sure someone on there can recommend a good therapist.

Wiggy - yay for The Restaurant!!  Since Masterchef finished I've hardly watched TV but am looking forward to tonight @ 8pm!


----------



## Kitten 80

Wiggy I design my own skirts and have a clothes fashion business Odds And Sods the Alternative fashion I also sell make up and gothic cards.

I do recomend Twilight its brilliant.

evening to you all


----------



## sarashy

wiggy i recommend twilight to. its so lovely no matter what ur age. i have read them 3 times and i think they maybe read may more over my next couple of weeks off sick.

Kitten- u got a web site hun? thats rubbish that you have to now go on another waiting list. we went straight to the top of it cause we'd already gone through iui.

sara
x


----------



## Lynschez

Thanks for your replies Wiggy & KD, I've had a word with a friend of mine who's been through IVF too many times and says the same thing happened with her but she was still d/regged - so I feel a bit calmer now!

I also def recommend Twilight - wasn't convinced at first but when I was on hols my friend had taken them and I had run out of things to read - finished all 4 laid on a sunlounger - fantastic  

x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Sarshy yes I do hun oddsandsodsthealternativefashion.com.

I'm not sure if I defanatly will be put on a list as I have had IUI as well.

Hi lyns


----------



## sarashy

lyns glad you got sorted. sorry i must have missed your message, not that i could have been much help. would be good if all clinics did things the same. i have a longer af whilst dring bout 13days until i started taking gonalf then it stopped. hope u remain calmer

kitten - thanks hun will have a look. why will you not get put on the list?
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

I ment that because I had IUI I might be lucky and be put forward insted of waiting  .


----------



## sarashy

ah i understand now.


----------



## Kitten 80

so how's things with you hun plans for weekend


----------



## Züri

who mentioned Twilight? I love it! addicted and want Edwards vampire babies 

Still catching up with you all when i get chance

Wiggs massive hugs   sorry you are feeling down and your scan didn't go as well as previously, i am keeping everything crossed for you

Clom how long you going away for? take an empty suitcase and get to Old Navy! love that shop

Holly keeping everything crossed for you

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Zuri did you read the last book how could you want his baby's  .

Everyone good


----------



## Clomidia

Wiggs, hope your scan went ok this morning   


Hello to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## Züri

lalalalalalalala

only on book 3 no reading any more lalalalalalalalala


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone 

I had my second scan this morning, as usual my cons barely muttered a word to me     Anyway the result was that we now have 7 follies, though the biggest is 16mm and the smallest 7mm so I can't imagine that they would all hold mature eggs by the time we get to EC - whenever that may be, Thurs next week? I shall see what the Lister say this afternoon, I can't help but feel a bit down about it still (though never forgetting that I am fortunate to have that many) and just wish I had a better frame of mind going into this cycle. 

Have lost my appetite and need to force some scrambled eggs down my to get the protein   

Seems like the Twilight come recommended then!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh wiggy 7 eggs is good quality quantity remember hun  

I Loved book 3 Zuri hurry up and read so I can talk about it  .

Hi clom how's you


----------



## Clomidia

Wiggs, glad to hear there's been some improvement!! Let's hope it's lucky number seven sweetie   
I'll be surprised they keep you til next Thursday though babe, if you've already got one follie at 16, I'd say you'd be looking at EC on Monday or Tuesday... but hey, what do I know  

Hi Kitten, all good here thanks  

Zuri - woops, thanks hunny, I will SHOP SHOP SHOP I promise


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello ladies hope your all well.

Wiggy -  glad you have some improvement, sending you lots of    

DH took me to the pictures on thursday, he choose the film which is really unusual as i usually do but he picked a film called Couples retreat. we settled down into our seats the film started with a couple who had been trying for a baby for a year and wanted to go away on holiday to bring their marriage back together as they only   during her ovulation times, I'm sure we all sometimes feel like that. DH squeezed my hand, looked at me and said sorry. I felt so sorry for him, although i must say that after that initial part the film was very funny and it was just what we both needed - been going through a rough patch together since the last treatment failed before we made ET. When we came out he couldn't apologise enough  

Twinkle


----------



## kdb

LOL Twinkle - I saw an ad for that movie and it did look funny.  Glad you both managed a giggle


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone - what a horrible day   

Hi Twinkle, pleased you enjoyed your movie and it helped with DH  

Hey Wiggy,   that your seven are all top notch - quality over quantity eh?   

Zuri - enjoy the rest of Twilight - they're fab!  Just bought her new book - The Host - will let you know how that is  

Hi Sara & kitten & cakey, hope you're all doing ok   

Well, still no beeding from d/reg jab, and also no side effects whatsoever!  Starting to worry that it might not be doing anything    Not sure whether to ring clinic or not, but have a feeling they'd only tell me to wait until i go for scan on 11th anyway.

Hope you all enjoy what's left of the weekend, weather and all   x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi everyone how are you all did you all have a fab weekend?


----------



## sarashy

Hi all 
been to the clinic this morning. I have 8  follies on left from 15-12. And 5 on right of similar sizes plus lots of 10's she said. Back for another scan I'm wed looking at fri for EC. Anyone know how big they need to be? not very up on this ivf thing yet... I knew my left was going to be the winner as i have had lots of twinges there over the last 4 days, think my right may catch up a little though as that ones been doing all the twinges today.

Kitten- had a lovely wknd other than the silly dizzyness. Dh was lovely all wknd and my best mate got engaged so I'm now matron of honor. Hopefully a pg matron of honor if she gets her finger out. Cant really ask her to wait afterall it's taken 3 years so far. How was ur wknd? Sorry miss ur post the other day.  Hope u start tx soon

Lyns- did u ring the clinic? What did they say?  

Wiggs - looks like we may have tx at the same time. How u doing when do u have another scan? what are e2 levels? my clinic dont do blood tests just scans. did they ring you back? good luck to you to huni x

hi to zuri, kd and clom.

twinks - glad you managed to chill for a bit babes. has it been a new moon recently as my dh is also being very sensitive, it scares me lol!!


hope everyone else who i may of missed is ok.
sorry to anyone who read my confusing post from my iphone i have now edited it to make some sort of sense.
sara
x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

Internet problems at home so at a friends borrowing her wifi  

Had a scan this morning, 8 follies but realistically I think we're looking at 4 mature eggs as my e2 results are something like 4059. Wednesday has been mentioned for EC but they are going to call back to confirm, hope it's not too long as I need to get flights organised  

Sara, sounds like you have a great crop going there       

Not really sure when I will get on again as we don't have access to the internet in London. I'll text Clom and let her know how we get on and maybe she still up date you all if she has the time.

If I don't 'speak' before, good luck for EC Sara and lots of love to everyone


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck Wiggy

Sarshy wow you have some biggys   I should start soon but all in good time, I   that you will be a pg matron


----------



## sarashy

hahaha kitten hope u got the jist of my last post. now edited it to make sense.   Iphone was a new toy to myself to keep me entertained while im off sick. and yes some biggies hopefully bigger by wed. only a week till ur app im so excited for you.   you dont have to now wait on a silly list. youve been patient enough.
sx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

Sarshy yes I did I totally understood, only bloomin 6 days untill appiontment.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi hope you all well, were just waiting for out review appointment next week

We have just had some positive news DH has just got a new jobs so hopefully things are looking up for us, as this means work closer to home.

We took my nephew to West Midlands Safari park yesterday and was having a great day, was half way roung the 4 mile safari drive when the car overheated while in the lion enclosure    we needed to be escorted back by one of the rangers through the short cuts  it turned out that when DH checked the oil and water in the morning before we set off he forgot to put the cap back on the water    So had an eventful day nephew thought it was funny the loins coming up to the car in check out the steam coming from the engine

Twinkle


----------



## Züri

Wiggs are you having EC today? wishing you lots of luck if you are, just scanned the posts and saw yours. Keeping all crossed for you xx

hello everyone

Twilight - I love it, i am halfway through book 3 and I even got my husband hooked and he's almost caught me up, he's a quarter of the way through book 3


----------



## sarashy

hey girls a just a quick post been for scan this am 12 follies still range from 22 - 16 EC on friday.

wiggs good luck if ec today

more personals tomorrow once im alive after going to watch back street boys tonight!!! yes i know im sad but im trying to relive my teenage yrs

sx


----------



## Kitten 80

Sarshy have a fab time   , good luck for EC friday

Wiggys how are you sweete.

Twinks  bet that was scary.


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone

Sara, hope you have a fab time - I was always a Take That girl myself    Good luck for EC too    let me know all the details!!!  RAng the clinic, but as I thought, said just have to wait and see what I'm like next week at scan.  Had a blinding headache tho Mon & Tues, which I'm hoping was some sort of side effect which means that its working   

Twinkle,    what a fab story!  Poor DH, but good to know that boys aren't always as good with cars as they make out  

Wiggsy, how are you? Did you have EC? Hope it went well if you did  

Hi to Zuri, Kitten & anyone else I've missed


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just wanted to pop in and send lots of        to Wiggy and Sarahsy

Lynshez, i experienced headaches on the drugs as they were going into my system they only lasted a day or two tho hope that they ease off, i found extra water helped 

Kitten  for your appt is it monday 

Clom, Zuri et all i missed 

AFM yesterday i had confirmation i had lost my beanie
I have follow up on Monday with my cons 

Love to all

~E~


----------



## sarashy

morning all

thanks for the   holly i need it as im pooing myself! i work in anaesthetics so i know to much about it.

lyns - i have had really bad head aches for the whole of my dregging, thats why i eventually declared and went off sick. clinics are rubbish about given more advice on what to do and seeing if things have progressed for peace of mind.   it has worked for you and yo can get on with stimms. Back street boys was FAB!!! I'm a take that fan too but was always a fan of nick carter and he didnt fail me, still dishy. lol!!!! felt like i was 15 again.

kitten - not long aaarrrgggghhh!!!!!!!!! it will fly by and you will soon be at ec stage to.

zuri - omg you are just getting to the good bits. i cant get my hubby to read the books but he will watch the movies so not to bad, although he doesnt quite get why im so obsessed.

twinks - i think i would have been having a panic attack there and then in the lion enclosure. But lol about your hubby, and i bet if he's anything like mine it was all you fault, even though he didnt put the cap on.


Care rang me yesterday and left a garbled message with my DH hes so good with messages. at least i got out when to do my pregnyl so have rung to find out more this morning. Have also just expressed a preference for icsi, is this better do we think for unexplained people? ( this is what i am classed as even though i dont ovulate due to sever anorexia as a teenager)

sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps

need to run to the loo so will post in a bit.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone, another quickie from me I'm afraid as I'm in an internet cafe - supposed to be topping up my mobile phone but couldn't resist logging on     

Holly, I'm so sorry hun,    take good care of yourself   

I feel bad about rushing in with my news now    but.......we had EC yesterday, managed to collect 9 eggs - woohoo, was expecting 7 max - and from that 8 were mature enough to inject (we had icsi but do have male factor amongst other things) and 6 have fertilised     So pleased, especially considering I was close to cancelling last week, just shows how things can turn around. Also had IVIg yesterday, it left me totally exhausted last night but have managed to regain some energy to do a little (window) shopping whilst in the city   

Sorry no time for other personals, but am thinking of you all and lots of luck to Sara for EC


----------



## Kitten 80

Well donw Wiggy  

everyone ok


----------



## Martha Moo

Wiggy

fantastic news sweetheart

Keeping everything crossed for you, are you taking them to blast or transferring on day 2/3 

lots of         for the 

Kitten80  for your appt on monday

Sara hope that EC went well today honey

love to alll i missed

~E~


----------



## sarashy

Apologise for the me post but, OMG why did no one warn me it would hurt this much. I am in agony and have been all night. spoke to clinic about what had fertilised and that had pain n she said she'd get a nurse to ring me back. that was an hour ago. 
Anyway 11 eggs collected, 6 for icsi 5 for ivf. 3 not mature enough so 4 for icsi 4 for ivf. 3 out of ivf fertilized 2 out of icsi fertilised. so we have 5 little embies and they better all survive till monday for transfer after all this pain.  

sara
x


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all,

Holly,   , so sorry to hear you news hun.

Sara,   , hopefully the pain will pass soon, but remember, it's all worth while    5 embies is great, I'll be   with you that they last til Monday  

Wiggy, great news!!! So pleased you hung on in there and it was all worth while  

Kitten, how are you doing hun? Best of luck for your appt on Monday  

No more news from me.  Headaches are gone (thank God), but still no bleeding.  Just hoping I have good news on Wednesday  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend x x


----------



## Züri

Wiggs Fantastic news so pleased for you!! have everything crossed for you on this cycle (well i did on the others too  )

Sarashy fantastic new for you to

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps 

Apointment went well infact bloomin fantastic I start ICSI after AF so next month.

Sara what do you mean it hurts  , hope your ok but like Lyns says its worth it


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Kitten thats fanbloomingtastic news
Wishing you lots of luck for a christmas time 

Sarah hope the pains eased
hope that you are PUPO as i type     

~E~


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Holly I think it will be January as im down reg


----------



## sarashy

kitten - yes i found ec quite painful. been told today its because im too thin and there isnt much padding to protect things. i think thats just a crap excuse. But as you and lyns say yes it will be well worth it. Glad your appointment went well whens your af due? so excited for you starting tx.

Holly - yes hun im pupo and loving it. i have a little picci of my embies to wish on. seems strange to see them in a photo. lol

Update on today. 5 embies survived the weekend. 3 ivf's and 2 icsi's. all grade 1 and 2's and between 7 and 8 cells. We decided to have 2 put back and risk twinnies as the odds of it working were better. so we have 2 on board and 3 snow babies. We have to go for a blood test on 20th nov (release date for new moon aaaaarrrrrghhhhh) to see if worked. SO       the little one or ones stick. get thoses hooks out and cling on babies.
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

I wish you well Sara, my AF is due 26? then I should start on 16th dec.


----------



## sarashy

so ur starting down reg on day 21? why cant you start on this months day 21 cause that hasnt been yet has it?
good luck with it huni
sx


----------



## kdb

Congrats Sara    Your two on-board sound like they're in great shape!


----------



## Kitten 80

Not sure when I carn't start this month but not sure I would wont to bit of a rush and I start on day 19 then down reg 2-3 weeks then change stimms and you no the drill, Can I stay on here tho as I'm having ICSI as I dont want to leave.


----------



## sarashy

kitten -  dont leave we been through so much together. course you can stay. lol silly billy. We had half icsi half ivf dont think theres a group for that. fingercrossed everything works for you. I got a bit upset last  night and am a bit worried that the embies wouldnt have liked it too much. Hope i havent wrecked my chances of it working.
sx


----------



## Kitten 80

I wouldn't leave unless someone said get off   I looked for a ICSI thread and I can't find one any way.
I'm sure your embies are just fine they no that there mummy is only doing whats best for them  .


----------



## sarashy

good id missu if u went


----------



## Kitten 80

.
Gess what ITS CHRISTMAS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## sarashy

Begger off no its not! It can be Christmas doesn't happen in our house until after my bday and that's not till 18th dec lol x


----------



## Kitten 80

My DH birthday is the 15th , yours 18th and aunts is 20th sis 23rd neise is 24th then CHRISTMAS LOL


----------



## sarashy

sounds like a busy time for bdays. bad time so close to christmas. My busy time is this week have 5, not good when i cant get out to buy pressies.
sx


----------



## Züri

how's Wiggs doing? have you had ET Wiggs? thinking of you xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh did I miss wiggys ET? good luck hun  

Hi Zuri


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello ladies hope your all well

We had our review appointment this afternoon and was really shocked when the consultant basically said they were at fault with changing our treatment     never thought they would admit it, he said we will never know that if they had of done icsi that more eggs may have fertilised and that the nurse should not of dismissed the fact that a doctor said to talk 300 menopur and i informed her i only had 225 in which she replied 'oh just take that' this should of been checked    also said that DH sperm sample was good and the same as when we did IVF so it wasnt that and we should not of been told it may have been. 

He is investigating it this week and next and having a meeting with everyone and speaking to the unit manager, and will be writing to me next week. He did mention about getting some financial support for next time   lets hope so.

Twinkle xXx


----------



## sarashy

Hey twinks that's fan news. I think they should be funding u another attempt not just give some support.  Hope ur ok and u feel a bit better bout it all now uve talked to them. Can't believe they admitted they were wrong not usual for the health care profession. Hope u get the outcome u want hun.
Sara x


----------



## Züri

brilliant news Twinks! glad they are holding up their hands and looking into it


----------



## Kitten 80

Twinks thats brill they should found you the whole thing as it was there mistake  

Hi every one.


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone  

Sara hun, how you doing? Taking it easy with those two embies on board I hope!

Kittem, brill news about your appt hun  

Wiggs, how did you get on hun? Hope all is well  

Twinkle, great news, I'm with Sara though, I'd push for them to pay for another cycle, not just support.  But I guess anything is better than nothing.

Hi Zuri & anyone else I've missed  

Had my scan today - not good news    lining is still too think and I have a cyst on my left ovary, so got to leave it another week and see where were at.  To top it off I think I got a speeding ticket on the way home    One good thing is that I don't have to take drugs and needles down to London with me this weekend.  Might even have a sneaky glass of wine too   x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks LYNS hope next week is ok for you  

Hey peeps everyone fine dabby dosey


----------



## Clomidia

hi gals... just a quickie as I'm in work... BIG HELLO ALL and hope all are well   

holly, thinking of you both  

Twinks, I hope they will fund you a replacement cycle - they should do!  

Sarashy, congrats on being PUPO    

Anyway, I wanted to let you know Wiggs had 2 ET on day 5 - a blast and early blast - so she is PUPO... hope she doesn't mind me posting, I know you were all thinking of her and her dh ...
Good luck Wiggs darling xxx     

Sorry for short post but thinking of y'all, luv and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Züri

Oh wow amazing news for Wiggs a blast and a nearly blast! i have good feelings for this  xx

Did you have a fab time Clom? is your bank account in the red or black?


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats Wiggs PUPO  

I'm sure its ok you posted Clom  

Tell me somthing when doc spoke to me about ICSI he said they were probably going to take myn to blast how does he no this with out seeing my embies as I'm not even on dr yet


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello ladies

Thank you for all your comments ill let you all know as soon as we hear anything from the clinic, DH thoughts are they should fund a complete cycle as although we got refunded £850 icsi fee and £300 as we didnt have transfer we still spent £3500, and if they didnt change treatment it might of worked

Wiggy - congrats on being PUPO sending lots of   

Twinkle


----------



## Clomidia

Twinkle, I agree with you - they f*cked it up, so they should really fund a full cycle for you!! All that effort from you, and you will have to do it all again   

Zuri, it was FAB... and the credit card bill hasn't arrived yet so I'm living in blissful ignorance for now!!!    

Kitten, they will always try to get to blast, as blasts have the better success rates. How it works is, if you have lots of embryos then they will keep culturing them in the lab until up to day 5 so they can select the best one or two at that time (blasts). But if you have only one or two embryos (like me) then they do not need to keep looking at them, as they know they are going to put them back, they don't have to try to pick the best two, so they will put them back on day 2 or 3 ... does that make sense?  Like, for me, I had four embryos on my first cycle so they check on them up til day 3, and on day 3 they saw two clear good ones that were better quality than the other two, and knew to put those two back, so they did that on day 3. If they couldn't choose between all four of them - if they were all the same quality, then they would keep going til day 5 and hopefully then know which one/s were best to put back.  
Some clinics don't go to blasts though, so maybe that was why she/he said what they said. Also, some clinics will only put ONE blast back, because of success rates, although they will put TWO embryos back on day 2 or 3. So you might have to decide if you want two embies on day 3 or one blast embie on day 5... but you've lots of time between now and then to think about it all!! 

I got a letter from our cons yesterday, copied to our GP. It was all about our last IVF cycle, and stressed they thought we'd only a 10-15% chance of it ever working. Then she said some really lovely things about us, like how she thought we were a lovely couple and really wished for success for us in the future... made me a bit


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Clomidia that really exsplained things   I hope you do get your mirical soon .


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Ladies, I'm back   

We got back home the other day to find that our internet connection still hadn't been restored    However, after lots of phone calls, culminating in one embarassing emotional rant to an answerphone the engineer came around and we all now back to normal thankfully     

Sara, I'm sorry to hear that you've been in a lot of pain following your EC, did you have GA or sedation?? Hopefully you're feeling better now. Your embies sound fab, the photo's are funny aren't they, my dh calls them little canapes!!! How are you finding the 2ww so far??

Twinks, pleased to hear that your follow-up went well, getting them to admit their mistakes was the biggest hurdle, now that you have that fingers crossed you will get the funding that you deserve to have another go - if you want to that is.   

Clom, hope you had a wonderful time in NYC lucky thing    Come on, tell us, what did you buy, where did you go? And of course I don't mind you keeping the girls up-to-date with my news, I'm only too pleased that you did     

Zuri, thanks for your messages hun, all good with you I hope?  

Kitten, OMG that is great news that you're starting so soon. Did they tell you what protocol/drugs etc that you're going to be on?? Oh, it's all so exciting, I'm excited for you     

Lyns, I read your most recent post but can't remember where you are at    are you having to wait a week before you start d/r or stimming? Bummer about the speeding ticket   

Well as Clom kindly told you we have two embies on board    We went to blast as we had four of the six looking very strong on day 3 and as we have achieved blast in previous cycles they wanted to take them on to day 5. In the end one was a blast but very poor quality so they transferred a morula (the stage before blast) and an early blast so they weren't quite ready for grading. That is exactly the same as last cycle, however, this time around I had the IVIg transfusion and am taking low dose aspirin and ritodrine so hoping desparately for a different outcome.    

The ritodrine side effects are pretty nasty, heart racing, palpitations, shakes etc and they are just kicking in now so will sign off and go and have a lie down for a bit, speak soon


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Wiggy   glad your ok how are you and your beenies doing apart from nasty side afects


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to say

Wiggy, welcome back sweetheart
well done on having two fab embies aboard, sending lots of  your way    this is your time

Sarahsy hope all is ok with you

love to all  i missed

~E~


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps short one as I don't feel well at all


----------



## sarashy

hey girlies
lyns - yes takin it easy. still of sick so just pottering round the house. How are u hun? rubbish news on possible speeding ticket, has it arrived yet? hope not. whens your next scan.

clom    bout the letter. not the news you want to hear.   for a miracle for you.

wiggy - conngrats on being pupo. whens test day? whats an ivig transfusion?
i had sedation for my et, the pain has settled now, still the odd twinge. finding the 2ww hard now. last week went fast. how bout you?


Morning kitten, whats the matter huni?

Hey holly - how you doing hun? yes feeling a little better thanks.

hi to all ive missed zuri, clom twinks and im sure more.
sara
xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Holly, thanks for your message   I hope that as each day passes things get a little easier   

Kitten, what's up hun?

Sara, how are you getting on? I know exactly what you mean the first week I didn't really think about it too much, especially as my first week was technically only 2 days as the embies were put back on day 5, but since then, well I'm going loopy    I very stupidly had a look yesterday to see if we have any left over hpt's from last time, and yes we do - two. Now I keep thinking about them. OTD is Thursday, my clinic test early, 14 days past EC, so though I only have a couple more days to hold out I'm not sure if I can wait. If it was someone else saying this to me I know that I would say to wait as whatever the result you wouldn't believe it anyway and as we test on the first possible day the result isn't likely to show a positive anyway. BUT, I'm not very good at listening to my own advice.
Also, despite promising myself I wouldn't go symptom spotting I can't help it. I know that in any other pgy symptons don't start until about week six but for some reason I have it in my head that if it is working there would be some sort of sign. All I have at the moment are the usual cyclogest induced symptons that I've had every other time. If it doesn't work this time I truly don't know what more we can do. 

IVIg is a transfusion to reduce my NK cells as when they were tested they were high and it is thought that this can reject the embryo once it is transfered.

How's everyone else today??


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lady's 

I made mexican wraps yesterday but DH brought normal chilli powder insted of mild   been really sick


----------



## sarashy

Oh dear kitten does chilli powder not agree with you?   hope you feel better soon.
sara
x


----------



## Wiggywoo

How's everyone today??

Kitten you feeling any better?

Sara, how are things with you?

 to all


----------



## sarashy

Morning wiggy.
Not doing to bad. need shouting at but other than that...
How are you?
sara
x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Sara, I'm not doing so well, swinging from massively positive to massively negative    I keep going to the loo just to check my knickers and I am constantly prodding my (.)(.) to see if they are tender - they're not, the cyclogest effects are wearing off now which is exactly what has happened in the past. Why do you need shouting out? Do you mind me asking when your test date is or are you keeping it to yourself?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lady's you all ok 

It turns out it wasn't mexican it was bad eggs and I have lost 12lb in weight in 2 days but much better now 

Wiggy stop knicker watching you will drive yourself mad hun  

Sarshy you ok my love


----------



## sarashy

Kitten glad ur feeling better. Just at my cousins so quick post will reply better when get home to proper comp. 
Wiggstest date is Friday. When's urs? U need shouting at cause I'm also in knicker watch and the pee sticks r calling to me. Hence coming out the house. 

Anyway hard to do this on I phone so will chat later. 
Sx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hahaha Sara, your post made me laugh as I just got home from going for a coffee. I just had to get out of the house otherwise I just couldn't trust myself not to POAS    I went out bought a mag and had a coffee but, just typical, there was a group of new mums having a get together, I was watching and listening to them from behind my mag - how sad am I!!! I didn't realise that you were only one day behind me, how long will that be since your EC?? Mine is 14 days past ec which I know that some think is early but I can't wait any longer......are you going for a blood test or hpt? 

Too late Kitten, I am already mad   
Sorry to hear you've been so unwell, sounds like salmonella maybe? Take it easy, losing that much in a short space of time your body will be feeling very weak, you will need to build your strength up again slowly.


----------



## Clomidia

Wiggy and Sarashy... sending you loads and loads of luck ....
        

I really hope you both get one of these  

and then one or two of these...


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi girls,

OMG major panic going on here, I just remembered that I forgot my cyclogest last night     What do you think, will it have done any harm, should I take it now or wait til normal time I have left a message with the nurses for their advice, just can't believe I have been so stupid     I got everything else ready, ritodrine, water etc for night-time dose but forgot cyclogest, OMG I could just kick myself.


----------



## Clomidia

Wiggs...    I would -personally!- be inclined to take it now - but what does it say on the package? Take as soon as possible after you remember, or take at the next dosage time? 

Cxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I would take it now as well but like clom said see what it says hun.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Clom, you are a GENIUS, of course, read what it says on the box, why didn't i think of that    Well I have read it now and it says to take it as soon as you remember take one though don't take two together. So.....I have just 'inserted' it and the nurse called back and said to do the same thing - I sensed some amusement in her voice, goodness knows what I sounded like when I left the message but she didn't seem to think it was anything to be too concerned about. Apparently the cyclogest is prescribed as an extra and that our bodies should produce enough away. Phew, sorry for the panic ladies, but many thanks for the quick support


----------



## Kitten 80

we do get ourself in a flap don't we  , wiggs anytime my sweet.


----------



## sarashy

hey wiggs i would have said to just have it now too, i have to have two a day so it cant do you any harm.

Any way back from my cousins so on proper comp now. I need shouting at because i am on constant knicker watch and i must admit i have done 3 tests already this week.
ok so tell me what you think. I was told not to do a test as the hcg injection wouldnt be out of my system in time for 2ww hpt, but they would be able to tell for the hcg levels in my blood. Me being me and being at home on my own bored can hear them calling to me from the drawer. Any way so i did one on monday very very faint can only see it if you squint you eyes and wish for it to be there. Assumed well this could still just be the hcg shot getting out my system. SO yesterday morning again it got the better of me and i did another one. This was a positive, didnt need to squint quite so much to see this one. I then confessed all the to clinic and took my telling off. Was told DONT DO ANY MORE!!! yeah right as if that will work. So there i was peeing on a stick again this morning and was a definate positive no need for any squint.

So what do we think. In my eyes if was HCG shot it would be getting weaker not stronger surely? but i dont want to get my hopes up, and when i do get my hopes up the panic (irrational) kicks in. What if i mc again? how will i cope? omg i let them put 2 back, what if its twins my house isnt big enough? All sort of silly woman things like that.
anyway i waffeling now so...

clom thanks for the baby dust and luck

kitten- glad ur feeling better hun. n is the weight thing good or bad? if good then well done you should get food poisening more often  

wiggs    on seeing the new mums. know how you feel they're everwhere i go to, as im sure they are for the others. test day will be 14 days post ec and is a blood test but after my confession they also want me to take a first morning pee sample.

sara
x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hahahaha Sara, I will tell you my story tomorrow which isn't too different to yours but shhh, don't tell anyone!  Which trigger shot did you take?? I guess you took it 2 weeks ago today? They say that it can take between 7 - 14 days to be released from your system, and as that's probably edging on the side of caution I would say that it has probably gone by now. The fact that your hpt was showing a darker line today suggests good news, because as if it was left over from your trigger shot I would have thought that the line would get lighter too. 
I think that you should be sitting back and relaxing and definitely not worrying about anything, keep those positive thoughts going. In this situation I am a firm believer in what will be will be regardless of what we do. What does your DH think?
A blood test will be good because they will be able to measure the levels of hcg in your system which will give you a more conclusive result, in the mean time I'm going to be a terrible influence on you because I if it were me I know that I would carry on testing (but don't tell your clinic that!)


----------



## Züri

WIGGS!!!!!! nooooooo why can't you tell us now you naughty girl doing a test 

x


----------



## sarashy

i know wiggs im sure i will be there tomorrow and also friday before i take the sample to them.
but WIGGS OMG pm me and tell me what uve been up to. naughty girlie. LOL what are we like.
sara
x


----------



## sarashy

oooo plus my trigger shot was pregnyl and yes was 2 weeks ago today.
Dh just said im silly for testing but he understands how hard it must be.
sx


----------



## Kitten 80

WOW you lot all looking good


----------



## cake bake

Naughty naughty wiggs and sara!!!  don't blame either of you though and will keep all crossed that its going to be double good news on here shortly!!     

couldn't resist breaking my silence after reading the last few posts, am still keeping an eye on you all occasionally but have got a feeling i will be on here again more as.......................................the 3 months of down regging has finally finished at last and I am on day 6 of stimms already. first scan is on friday, am terrified. i thought i was ready for all this but am struggling with positive thoughts, can't convince myself that it can work - what is wrong with me, I blaming the hormones and a general need for a kick in the backside!  that combined with me being off work this week with flu - typical that i get ill when i start ivf - but its not pig flu so for that i am grateful.

kitten, are you feeling better after your shock weightloss? that sounded awful

lyns, catch me up, where are you at with things?

hi to clom, zuri and all other lovely ladies.   

is anyone going to see new moon at weekend i excited despite reading some bad reviews online, i know i will love it though.

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Cakebake three months of down reg  how come so long. I am ok if I keep drinking water but otherwise I keep going dizzy but considering all I have manedged to keep down in 66 hours is a sandwhich an 2 slices of toast its not surprizing. I am going to see newmoon next week yay I dont care about review BUFF MEN


----------



## cake bake

hi kitten,

the 3 months was to try to calm the endo down and remove it as a factor in the infertility, hopefully it will do the trick. it has flown past though when i thought it would drag on.  are you off work just now, you must be wiped?

am loving even just the adverts on the tv, looks good! xx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies!!

First off, Wiggs & Sara - naughty girls      I know it's pointless me telling you to stay away from the pee sticks, so all i'll do is say I'm wishing you both all the best hopes and prayers for your BFPs   

Hey Kitten, pleased you're feeling better, I could do with whatever is was you had if you lost that much weight   

Hi Cakey, so pleased you got through the d/regging and have started your stimms - I'm keeping everything crossed for you     

Well, I've had another scan today and have just about d/regged, so start stimms tomorrow, but also have to take burselin jab from Sunday to top up the prostap?!?!  Has anyone else had anything similar?

Here's hopin that we start a run of BFPs on this thread ladies - it's about time we all got what we sooooo deserve        x


----------



## Jillypops

Wiggy... Step away from the pee sticks!!!       I have a feeling you have already tested!!!! I hope its the news we have been  hoping for      you too Sara... 
Although I would always use the line test over the Digital if testing a little early

Wishing all of you girls testing.. Down regging.. Stimming or waitng all the very best of luck xxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Jillypops  

Lyns on my info sheet it says that you have to take berselin as well to stop natral ovulation before EC hope this helps, how are you any how.

Cakebake well that exsplains things  and yes I do feel wiped, the movie looks great don't it.

Everyone ok and staying away from pee sticks


----------



## Wiggywoo

Ahh Jillypops that's so thoughtful of you to post    Though you do sound like someone speaking from experience when it comes to testing early      Please say hi to Erica for me when you speak to her next, I hope that all is well with the two of you   

Ok ladies, as it's OTD I feel that I should confess all   I am over the moon to say that I have tested positive this morning!!!!!      I'm still not sure that I qualify for the bfp icon, I would prefer to wait for the results of my bloods before I get too excited. 

Just to fill you in on the last few days, I was naughty and I did test on Tuesday, 12 dp ec, and had a CB digi positive and FR faint positive. As it was the first time I had ever seen a positive hpt I got a little carried away and booked a blood test, fortunately nobody asked me what day I was one  , and my HCG level was 43. Of course lots of internet searching commenced about what the levels mean, when the trigger shot has left your system etc and also subsequent tests yesterday and today which have also been positive. I have more bloods at 10am so just     that they will have increased. 

  to all


----------



## sarashy

wiggy _ yeah!!!!! fingers crossed they have increased. What are we like hey, impatient women have to know NOW!!!! let us know how you get on with your blood results. Congratulations. 

Another confession i have done another test still positive. but as wiggy says i dont think i will believe it until i see my blood results and even then i wont trust it till i see that little heart beat on the screen.

thanks for the    jillypops.

cakey - glad ur finally on to stimms.   . 3 months of dregging hey girl u can do anything now after all those injections.

kittten -yeah not long till new moon, im going tomorrow after to either take my mind off things if not worked  or maybe just to ogle the fit men.

lyns i know me and wiggs are naughty but hey as u say not point in saying stay away we've already done it now.   I didnt have the prostab thingy i just had buserelin through all of the dregging< and yes as kitten says it will be to stop you from releasing any follicles early.

Hope everyone else ok. anyone else near test date? Hope uve been better behaved than me and wiggy.

sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh CONGRATS you 2  I'm so happy for you and   your bloods are  .


----------



## Züri

WIGGS!!!!!!!!

I am so f'ing unbelievably happy for you! You deserve this so much!!  keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## cake bake

wooohoooo wiggs and sara, got everything crossed that the bloods confirm that all is well. grinning from ear to ear for the pair of you!! Is fantastic news.       

I am also confused about the down regging during stims. i have been on the zoladex injections every 4 weeks for the last 3 months, each one has a 4 week life and tomorrow will be 4 weeks since my last one but i expect to still be stimming in to next week, does anyone know if that means I will need a top up as well? have got clinic tomorrow for first scan so will ask then. am getting nervous, got aches in my left side so hopefully thats a good sign. grow little follies grow!


----------



## Nicksy

Wiggy and Sara, I am so made up for you both. Loads of love to you xxxx

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya

Wiggs so blooming happy for you, your first bloods seiem fine to me  hope todays bloods have gone well

Sara woohoo 

Cakebake, on my cycle where i got my sticky bfp, i had had zoladex for a few months prior to starting stims, Zoladex tends to stay in your system a little longer than normal d/r drugs also you clinic should do bloods when you have your stims scans which will show if its working its way out, my clinic gave me some suprecur to take home just on the off chance that it was needed which it wasnt hope that helps a little
lots of luck with the stimming

Nicksy wow cant believe its only 5 weeks until your LO arrives 

Zuri how r u doing

Kitten hope that your doing ok honey

love to all i missed

~E~


----------



## Jillypops

Wiggy I have tears welling up & goosebumps reading your post.. Just checked your previous posts as was slighty concerned you hadnt posted this mornings results             you sooo deserve this..   Everytime I have popped on to check on this thread you've posted giving encouragment and advice to all.. I think you took over from  me & Erica (Although not as naughty as the two of us) I am so pleased and it sounds like this thread maybe on roll now. I do hope so      and it looks like Sara will be joining you on your   journey 

Fertility Friends are just the best      I have met some really special people on here and been lucky to follow lots of journeys.. 

Dont ever give up girls xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Holly I'm good thanks how are you doing


----------



## Twinkle2008

Congratulations to Wiggy and Sara, that is fantastic news i am so pleased for you both

         

Twinkle


----------



## Lynschez

Just a quickie to say congrats to Wiggs & Sara


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning lady's how you feeling today


----------



## sarashy

Just got back from the hosp they did a urine test which was positive and just waiting for them to ring with my blood results.   they're high enough. paranoid of mc again.

sara x


----------



## Kitten 80

Sara you will be fine hun.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sara,      whilst you wait for you bloods to come back can I be cautiously happy on your behalf     I appreciate that you only have negative experiences to relate to but that was in the past, this is a new beginning for you now    Lots of relaxing and believing is the order of today I think. Ok, another confession, whilst I was stimming I kept saying to myself (and occasionally out loud when no-one was around) 'I will be pregnant, I will be pregnant' and then after ET 'I am pregnant, I am having a baby'       Ok I realise that has confirmed all of your thoughts that I am the biggest loon around   

Thank you so much for all of your comments, you're all so kind   
I am swinging between being very excited to being very worried but I figured that regardless of how I feel now, whether that be happy or worried, if the worst does happen (and    it doesn't) I would still be devastated. 

Yesterday my hcg levels came back at 138 which the nurse seemed happy with. I have booked another one for Monday just to be sure. At some point I think they will tell me that enough is enough though. 
We told our parents and brother/sister-in-laws last night, I can't believe that the words I was saying were coming out of my mouth and that they were about me. This is what happens to other people, not to us, it just doesn't seem real. Perhaps I will wake up soon.   
Everyone was very excited, so much so I almost regretted telling them because I feel that if the worst happens I will upset them, but they have been through the whole journey with me so I suppose it is natural that they feel like that. One sil was so excited that 10 mins after she put her veg on to cook she realised she'd forgotten to put water in the saucepan     Gives you a small insight to the sort of family I come from     

Ahh bless you Jilly, I could never be as supportive to everyone like the way that you and Erica have been in the past      You didn't say what is happening with you     

Cakebake, I haven't taken those drugs so I can't help I'm afraid   I hope that you have had your questions answered at your scan this morning and that you can get started on growing the follies     

Hi everyone else, Kitten, Zuri, Twinks, Clom, Nicksy (wow only 5 weeks    how you feeling?) Lyns and everyone else


----------



## Züri

Awww Wiggs I am so so happy for you and can relate so much to what you are saying and how you are feeling. You have worked so hard for this where most (me included) would give up. You deserve it immensely and I am not an emotional person but I am right now 

Enjoy it relax and have a wonderful 9 months

xx


----------



## sarashy

Quick updated as just on way to watch new moon. Just rang clinic bhcg levels 245.  Pls stick little one this time. 
Sara x


----------



## Kitten 80

Sarshy   thats fab news hun I hope you to have a loverly 9 months of relaxing


----------



## Züri

Congrats to you too Sarah - sorry i am terrible at just skimming these days and missed your news!! 2 BFP's! good stuff girls


----------



## cake bake

sara, brilliant news on the blood test results!! wiggy is totally right that it is a new beginning for you and to be positive.

wiggy, can understand how you feel at saying the words you never thought you would, you have gone and made me start blubbing like a baby!! am so chuffed for you.

think i'm crying as well though as my hormones are mental and i am upset from scan this morning. have only got 4 good size follies, 2 smaller and some tiny ones that are essentially nothing.  have got to wait on my blood tests to see whether they think the smaller ones might catch up, will find out later this afternoon. chances are it could be monday for EC with 4 follies - how is that ever going to work any tips on anything i can do over the weekend much appreciated??  am trying to be positive, but i can't believe its not going well at the first hurdle. i got 8 follies on my 1st iui with a tenth of the drugs?

fee xx

p.s. thanks holly for info on zoladex, they have given my some extra jabs just in case, will find out later whether to take them.


----------



## Kitten 80

Stick a hot water bottle on your tum tum and see them grow   and you should be fine


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sara that is a great level    very reassuring that all is well   

Hi Zuri    can't believe that I almost made a tough northern bird get emotional, you're not going soft are you      Thank you so much for your comments, they really mean a lot   

Oh Cakebake, just saw your reply, sorry to make you tearful as well    Your not the only one blaming the hormones though, I was blubbing last night at the big Take That & Co concert and then again at the news this morning      I don't stand a chance for tonight's children in need do I   

I'm a little confused I hadn't realised that you had already started stimms hun, sorry. How long have you been stimming for? EC on Monday seems a little early, especially if it is your first stims scan today, though I appreciate all clinics are different. Do you know what sizes your follies are? The bloods will give them more of an idea what is going on. Did they mentioned increasing your stimms at all to give the smaller ones a chance?
It's awful when we have scans and there are less follies than expected. I think most of us on here have been through that, in fact this cycle I had half the amount of follies than I had on the previous cycle on my first scan. That was on the same protocol too. Each month is different and some we will produce more than others for no apparent reason. I was so upset that I considered cancelling the cycle, however, as everyone told me it is quality, not quantity that gets results. In the end on the subsequent scans I had a few more follies and by EC I had an extra one so it wasn't as doom and gloom as I had originally though. I know it's tough and the quality/quantity cliche has been heard so many times before, I am    that this is the case for you. Sending you lots of    sweetie.

Just tried to post again and saw Kittens reply - hi hun  

I agree hot water bottle on your ovaries, lots of protein about 70g a day I think, some say drinking milk, and of course 2 litres of water. Are you taking any supplements?


----------



## Kitten 80

I'm eating lots of chicken and taking my folic acid and I do love my milk and drinking plenty of water do you think I will be ok


----------



## cake bake

hi, 

wiggy, i am on day 8 of stims, i thought that was quite early too to really know whats happening. anyway, clinic called and blood tests concluded that it was fine to keep stimming for the next 3 days and then go in on monday for another scan to see where i am at, so i am hoping for at least just 2 more to catch up. i agree with the aim of quality not quantity but its so hard when there might not be a bit more there to allow some margin. but look at you now, so i am just keeping your story in my head to keep me going. am feeling less sorry for myslef now and will eat lots protein, do the hot water bottle thing and drink lots of water.  am not hopefull of a bumper crop, but just want enough to get me to egg transfer, i now understand why people have said that they were grateful to get to that stage as there really is no guarantees and lots of surprises!! (some good, some bad)

Hi kitten, I'm sure you are getting nicely prepared for things, when will you be starting?

hope everyone has a good weekend. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Cakbake I start on the 14th-15th dec I can not wait .
I went to see some buff men today NEW MOON  .

so do you think you will have EC next week?


----------



## Clomidia

Hey Wiggy!!!!    

I am so excited for you!!! You know, my last post was the first time I ever did the  thing so it MUST have worked!!! I am so thrilled for you darling, you so deserve this (I know of course, we all do, but I just love Wigg's positive thinking to BITS!!!... actually, I just love Wiggs, she's a doll!   ) 

Sarashy, so so so many congrats on your  too! You lucky lucky thing! 

Cakebake, I can so comiserate, but honestly hun, it ain't over til it's over. I've known people with lots of follies, and end up with no eggs, few follies and loads of eggs, few follies, few eggs and bfps... etc etc... we have all been there, I had 6 eggs first cycle, and was delighted, 2 eggs second cycle, same protocol... you just never know what's going to happen... And I never got past 9 days of stimms so you're doing well ... keep thinking positive and you will get there... this whole thing just WRECKS your head, I promise  

Good luck all you ladies... and good night


----------



## Twinkle2008

Evening ladies hope you all well

Im still waiting for my letter from the consultant but have recieved a copy of a letter that he as sent to my GP which reads:-

I reviewed ***** and **** on 10th November 2009 following their treatment cycle with us which was sadly not successful. They had failed cleavage and poor fertilisation rates.

This treatment cycle had a number of issues within it that were raised by **** and ****. Their medication was changed from Gonal-F to Menopur and they had been recommended ICSI by the Clinican at their review appointment, and this was not preformed as it was felt that the sperm was of good enough quality and their previous cycle did not indicate it. I think this led to a degree of mixed messages being passed and in the presence of failed cleavage and poor fertilisation rate is not something one can defend.

I went through their issues and informed them that i would be discussing this with The Team. I think a further treatment cycle would be indicated, definitely using ICSI to fertilise the oocyctes using the same stimulation protocol as the first cycle. I will discuss the case and recompense at the Team Meeting.

Your sincerley

** *********

What do you ladies think, if we have not recieved another letter by the end of this week we'll be chasing as to when this team meeting is taking place

Twinkle x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lady's how are this morning

Clom can you dod what ever you did for me to get my BFP in Jan


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi ladies,

   right back at ya Clom - you're too kind btw    I must ask though why you were posting at 3am on Sunday morning, some wild party was it?

Sara, how are you doing hun, any new symptoms to report? I know that they say that they don't really start until 6 weeks but I'm going over board in analysing everything. In fact I have to remind myself not to prod my (.)(.) in public!! Are you still using the pee sticks? I used my last one this morning but may have to go and sneakily buy a few more, not sure I can last the next two weeks until the early scan without bloods or pee sticks to keep me sane.

Cakebake, how did your scan go today sweetie?    I hope that those follies are looking all nice and juicy    

Hi Kitten, have you recovered from your Twilight fix yet    Btw, are you all better now after your food poisoning last week?

Twinks, I agree I think that you need to chase up that next letter. I wasn't sure about the mixed messages that he referred to, I thought it was a case of no messages as they made the decision to do IVF over ICSI without consulting you or at least giving you the chance to question them. I may be wrong here though.

Nickys, thanks for your comment on my profile, so sweet of you hun and I may well take you up on that offer - I have so many questions!!!!

AFM, I had repeat bloods today and my HCG level is now 1140    I was hoping it had increased I didn't really expect it to increase that much though! The hormone overload does explain all the meltdown that I had yesterday. All my pma disappeared and I just couldn't stop the tears. Thankfully feel a lot more positive today though - phew


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh, Clom I will send you that pm with what we did this time around just going to go and watch I'm a (non) Celeb now - yes I'm sad, I admit it


----------



## cake bake

Hi girls, quick update...scanned this morning. got 5 that are good size, 1 that might catch up and 3 smaller (8-11mm), so 9 in total but i'm guessing at best 6 that are of any use? was instructed to take the trigger shot tonight and its wednesday morning for EC. Am trying to be positive and feel better than i did on friday, but i am feeling very nervous to say the least! am just repeating quality over quantity in my head and hoping that i get to ET       

hi wiggy, great news about your blood results, when will your first scan be? am amused that you are still peeing on sticks, will be costing you a fortune!!

twinkle - will they be looking to refund you / pay for another cycle?  keep pushing, letter sounds to me that they are admitting they made bad choices on your behalf. really hope you can get to go again soon if thats what you want to do? 

kitten, how was new moon? i hoping to go at weekend, can't wait!

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lady's

Cakebake hope all go's well tomorrow  

Wiggy newmoon was good but not brilliant.
Hi everyone


----------



## sarashy

Morning ladies

Wiggy - No symptoms really yet. just the sore boobs, which like you i keep poking just to make sure. Although someone gave me a hug yesterday and i nearly screamed. Also i also am still peeing on sticks    i still have bundles left. Trying to limit myself to every other day at most.   Lots of twinges in my tummy, some so sharp they take my breath away. How are you doing? did you go and buy some more tests? WHens ur first scan? mines been moved to the 4th dec now instead of the 7th as DH couldnt make it, and id forgotten that im going to birmingham to the clothes show on the 7th. Did they offer u another blood test? ive been considering asking for one but dont want them to think im more of a   nut job than the already do.  

Cakey - Hope EC goes well. Hope trigger shot has made the others have a quick growth spurt for tomorrow morning.

ouch kitten just came and jumped on my boobies!!!! (im lay on the couch) bloomin cat.

Kitten -  i thought New Moon was good also, bit disappointing from the book and you think they wuld at least get the colour of the porche right!! Thought i was going to hate it in the start as totally different. Tried to watch it with an open mind and not think bout the book.  But again twilight was also very different. Just watched New moon as you say for the buff men, and Edward at the beginning when he gets out of his car and smiles fwoooooorrrrr!!! FIT. Drooled all the way through. Anyway onto ff things Hows you? Not long till you start.

Clom - How you doing hun?

Twinks - Hope you get some response from them soon. Nice to see they've put their admission in writing. MUPPETS!!!! thats what they are. They just dont realise how important the little details re to people in things like this.


Anyway off to do thinks to take my mind of peeing on sticks and poking my boobs.
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning Sarshy you poke away you deserve it  , I have not got long at all to start  22 bloomin days


----------



## sarashy

im sure people think im strange. You start just before my bday. Good luck huni.
sx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sara, I had two blood tests as my clinic wanted to make sure they were doubling, as it happens they quadrupled    waiting to speak to my cons to make sure that is ok. I've had all sorts of twinges around my ovaries and below my belly button, in fact when I turned over in the night a few nights back I had such a sharp painful tug (like a ligament pull) it woke me up and I couldn't get back to sleep for ages for worrying. Yesterday it seemed to have quieten down in there. I'm also quite bloated too, though could be because I'm still doing the cyclogest. I'm waiting to hear when my 1st scan will be but I'm hoping the 4th or 8th of Dec as those are the only two days that DH is here, I'd prefer the 8th so that I would be a bit further along and more chance of hearing a heartbeat. Btw, my cat walked across my (.)(.) last night, jeez that was painful    I was doing the pee sticks every other day too but to be honest from my hcg levels yesterday I know that it would show a very dark line on a hpt for a while yet. I might get a CB digital to see when it goes from 1-2 wks to 2-3 wks, oh the excitement that would cause    If you want another blood test ask for one, it's you that's important here, don't worry what anyone else thinks   

Cakebake, wow, trigger shot last night and ec in the morning   great news. Enjoy your drug free day and hope that you are down nice and early to theatre tomorrow so that you don't have ages hanging around starving!! Though that might not matter if you're not having GA    Keep the pma going 'I will have a baby, I will have a baby'


----------



## sarashy

Ok i have just just rang they clinic they truely think im a nutter now. But talked them into doing a blood test. She said best to do blood tests in morning? i thought that was only urine tests? Anyway shes doing it this aft, mum thinks im mad but if it puts my mind at rest then hey it cant do any harm.
sara
x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All
Just a quick one to say hello and that I am watching all your stories and thinking about you all

Wiggy: I am so so so happy for you, that HCG level is fab - maybe twinnies on board?! I had that sharp pain when turning over at night too, although it freaks you out its nothing to worry about, just your ligaments stretching. Get used to that it happens a lot. I imagine the vomiting will start soon, so eat as much as you can now!!

Nicksy: Only a few weeks for you hun - are you nervous? I am pooing myself! Twins come early but I am hoping to make it beyond christmas

Zuri / Clom: Hi both, hope you are good

Twinkle: Hope that you get another go on the house so to speak!

Hi to everyone else that I haven't mentioned, old and new!

H
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi harriet


----------



## cake bake

hiya all.  

wiggy, i am glad you said that about it being a drug free day, I was a bit nervous that that was right enough and was worrying that I had got it right.  

Although I am really nervous that without the d/reg injection that all my eggs will pop out on their own, am feeling every twitch and panicking!  Is that normal to worry about that??

am getting so nervous as well about coming round tomorrow and finding out how many there are    .  have to be there at 7.30 so hope i get taken in early as i am not happy when i am hungry!!

Sara, good for you getting the test, hope it sets your mind at rest, and you are not a nutter!  

Hi Kitten and everyone else, Harriet I can't believe you are due soon, I remember reading your news when i used to sneak a peek on here and it seems like no time ago!

x


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies

Cakey, good luck for EC,   you get some good quality eggs there!

Sara & Wiggs, I'd be analysing every twinge too, and also on the pee sticks - I don't see any harm      for a happy and healthy 9 months  

Kitten, those 22 days will fly by - I couldn't believe how quickly it came round!

Hi Clom, Twinkle, Harriet & anyone else  

Update: had a scan today, lining's fine but only one follie on each side, with a few smaller ones that might catch up    Having to up dose of menopur and back again on Friday to see how they're doing.  Also been prescribed gestone injections for support this time round - DH went green!  Asked the nurse if I could do them myself and she said yes, altho it can be difficult    Advised me to look on youtube as there are some ladies on there injecting - happy viewing or what     

Lots of    for all x x


----------



## sarashy

aaaaaarrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! rude rude rude nurses!!! OMG if i was rude to my patients like they are to us sometimes id get the sack. Anyway rang clinic results not back yet so told to ring the hospital where my blood has gone.  IT was them who was rude, Spoke ti a snotty nurse, explained what i wanted and she just said ring back after 8 and put the phone down.

lyns- have you had menopur for other rounds? i didnt respond at all well to menopur. Got changed to Gonal after second round of iui. Hope those follies have grown by friday. how many days stimms have you had?

cakey - youll be fine tomorrow. you got a nice and early appointment i see. fingerscrossed they dont mess you about. Thanks for tellin me im not a nutter, i really do feel like it sometimes  

hey Harriet and Kitten and everyone else.
sara
x


----------



## Lynschez

Sara, try not to let them get to you.  I know it sounds horrible but you're just a number to them, they have no comprehension of what you've gone through to get to this stage!!! Try and keep calm and    you get the results soon x x

I had menopur all through my IUI and responded ok.  Been stimming with 300 iui from Thursday night, upped it to 450 today, but also taking burserelin to top up prostap so maybe that's slowing things down?!?!  I can try and believe that anyway  

Hope you get a nicer person when you call back hun, sending you lots of    and    x x x


----------



## sarashy

Ok so after a stress at the hospital and im afraid tears ( i blame the hormones) my BHCG level is 1432  18dpec. My last one on friday 14dpec  was 245 so it has more than quadrupled. Is this ok do we think?

Lyns i had buserelin made me have horrid hot flushes. If youve only be stimmin since thurs then they have plenty time yet. I was only scanned a week later and still wasnt ready think i had 13 days of stimming in the end. Got the same ***** of a person, and near enough screamed look i mc last time i need to know, do not tell me to ring back in the morning cause i wont sleep. Cried when she told me, was just the relief i think (and the hormones).    friday goes ok for you.
sara
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to say

Wiggy and Sarah fab levels

Sarah my levels with DS 18dpec were 397 so i think they are fantastic 

Harriet great to see you popping in wow cant believe how speedy your pg seems to have gone

Twinkle did you get the letter from cons yet 

cakebake hope that the increased dosage of menopur does the trick to grow some follies, how many days have you been stimming 

Kitten, Zuri and all i missed 

~E~


----------



## Wiggywoo

Will do a proper post tomorrow as watching the tennis at the moment - Go Federer   

Sara, my HCG 18dpec was 1140 and had quadrupled also so it's reassuring to know that yours has done the same. Those damn nurses if only they put themselves in our position    Oh and there have also been lots of tears here too  

Cake, good luck for tomorrow   

Hi everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps 

Cakebake I no I am so nervouse now   its just jump at me in the face its that close, good luck for EC hun.

Lyns I count myself very luck when it comes to my TX I am so excited , why is it difficult to inject berslin is it not like menapur?

Hello Sarshy, Holly


----------



## Züri

seems Sue has had her baby - not sure of what when etc... just seen on **


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Zuri sorry I forgot you my love how are you


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi all hope you all well

Thanks for these that commented on our 1st hopital letter still waiting on the one regarding compenstation  will be calling as soon as i get a minute as they often take a while to answer the phone even if its just to find out when they are having this Team Meeting

Congratulations to sue on the birth of your daughter

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217963.msg3426656#msg3426656

Twinkle x


----------



## Kitten 80

OH MY WORD I forgot you as well where is my head   you ok luv


----------



## Wiggywoo

OMG, I can't believe that Sue has had her baby, a little girl. There is a thread on the birth announcements board. Was she early? I thought that she was due a similar time to Nickys, ie close to Christmas. Oh Nicks, how do you feel, I imagine it's started to bring it all home to you know isn't it!   

Harriet, thanks for your message hun, it's so reassuring to hear that those who have been through it had the same feelings etc When are you due? There are twins in our family and they were delivered at 38 weeks, in fact as they were getting late for twins they were very close to being induced!

Cake, hope you've had a lovely crop of golden eggs collected today    

Lyns, hope the extra stimms is going to work on those follies of yours. Not sure I like the sound of those injections, my dh injects our cat (she's diabetic) and having seen him do that, not sure I'd fancy him coming near me with a needle      I'm sure your dh will be a lot better at it than mine  

Kitten, it can be nerve wracking as tx approaches but also exciting, keep thinking that you will be pregnant this time in however many months, no reason why you shouldn't start the PMA now      

Hi Holly, Twinks and Zuri


----------



## Kitten 80

Will do Wiggs


----------



## cake bake

hi my lovely girlies.

kitten, is indeed time for you to start the PMA, i felt like it was miles away and all of a sudden it was here and i felt unprepared - after downregging for 3 months!  

Lyns, your first scan was really early, my first was after 7 days of stimming, the upped dose will sort you out and you will hopefully get a nice surprise at your next scan, is that tomorrow?

wiggy and sara, brilliant blood test results news. sara, ignore the nasty grumpy nurse and shame on her for being so cold, she should know how stressed you are about it or you wouldn't have doing doing the extra tests in the first place.

i couldn't post yesterday, was an a state of fear like nothing i have ever experienced. EC went well though, clinic were just so lovely and well organised, thoroughly enjoyed the heavy sedation (was totally out of it) and the lovely fuzzy feeling when i woke up. got 6 eggs! which was great considering my modest response but was warned that some looked small. how do we get through all of this? i have been shaking all yesterday, last night and this morning waiting on todays call to see how many have fertilised. got the call and we have 5!!! am in shock and delighted. its one step further and i am so grateful, i know that there is still a long way to go and other hurdles to get over but for today i feel happy and positive, will probably be back to being a nervous wreck tomorrow. hope our wee embies do well over the next few days and its going to be saturday for ET! and is that when the real fear and worry starts??

hi to zuri, harriet, holly, clom and all  

XXXX


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello 

Cakebake I am getting my PMA as I am so excited in 19 days all normality as I no it will be out the window


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, I apologise in advance that this is a me post!

I have had the worst day ever, and feel like throqing in the towel  

Had my scan this morning - lining is good 10.8 but only 3 follies    Queried why so bad as I was ok in Menopur with IUI and they said that I only had 2 Antra-follicles (or something like that) on right ovary and 5 on left, so they knew I wouldn't be a good responder - why did they not tell me that?!?!?!  I feel devasted at the moment and have been    on and off all day.  Did feel that it was worth proceeding tho, and told me they'd ring this afternoon with EC appointment and fill in the blanks re: remaining drugs.  Still no call at 3, so i start ringing clinic - no reply.  Was pretty much on re-dial til 4 - nothing.  Tried through switchboard, nothing, so they gave me emergency call out number when I explained what I was waiting for - and guess what, it was switched off!!!!  As you can imagine, I was rather hyper at this point, and came home from work!  Rang me 2 minutes ago - can you believe it!!!!!  Acting like they couldn't understand why I was so upset and stressed - honestly     

Anyway, in for EC Monday at 1pm - although not really feeling hopeful about anything   

Sorry for going on, I just felt like I had to get it out there!


Hope eveyone is ok, and those with beanies on board are doing well x x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Lyns   honey it will all work out you just watch I wish I could give you a hug sweetie


----------



## Lynschez

Thanks Kitten, I'm really trying to be positive but it's just so hard    x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

I feel terrible, I've just come on and realised that Lyns is having EC today   

Lyns, hun, I hope all is going well       Don't apologise for being upset a few days back, I can totally understand, espcially when you have had more follies on previous treatment.    Try and keep positive because it really is about quality - I know it's been said so many times before, but there's a reason for that, it's true!   Did you have a scan before you started stimms? Some have a scan early on which is when they can see the number of antral follies. My understanding, so this might not be right, is that the number of antral follies seen indicates how many they will try to stimm to maturity. Each month is different, some you may have more than others. If they felt that yours were low then it does seem that they should have said but maybe they felt that 7 antral follies was an ok number    This is all a bit late now, so just hoping that all goes well today and that you get a gorgeous golden egg          

Cakebake, so pleased that all went well when you had your EC. 5/7 fertilised is a great rate, you must have been so relieved - it's awful waiting for that call the next day isn't it    Did you have your ET on Saturday? I'm sure you've got some great embies on board    Has the 2ww madness begun yet    

Sara, how are you getting on hun? Have you had any symptons yet? I'm not really sure that I am, I think they are in my head more than anything else. I thought that you were supposed to be totally exhausted during the evening, but I get tired after lunch    It's probably me being lazy    Have you been given a date for your first scan yet? I hope that you haven't got too long to go, actually now that I think of it, have you already said when your first scan is? I can't read back far enough to see   

Twinks, did you get anywhere chasing up that second letter yet?? Hope you're ok hun   

Kitten, how many days to go now??    What are you up to at the moment?

Hi Clom, Nicks, Harriet and Holly    

I'm not sure when I last posted but things have been ok here. On Thursday I had a bit of a breakthrough, I finally managed to get my early scan booked despite the secretaries at my clinic doing their best to make life difficult for me    In the end a very lovely nurse said that the secs were talking rubbish and she got it sorted for me. In fact she even arranged for me to speak to my cons for a few minutes, he was so lovely and gave me a big hug and said congratulations, it took all my strength not to cry    Anyway, he said that I could have an early scan on Sat if I wanted as my hcg levels were high (they were 4066 on Thursday). So we went on Saturday and we saw one sac with the fetal pole. He's 90% certain that we are having a singleton which is fine with me. The very high hcg levels could have indicated twins.
The other break through is that I finally organised my next session of IVIg and it's just as expensive for the [email protected] nurse to come over to me   So this will make life so much easier and it will be so much more comfortable for me to have it here.
Not a lot else to report, the occasional wave of sickness which could be my imagination and still prodding my (.)(.)    They seem to be more tender towards the end of the day.;

Anyway, that's probably enough from me,

   to all


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi wiggs I have 17 days to go whoop whoop   glad everything is ok for you and beenie  

Lyns hope all go's well hunny


----------



## cake bake

Lyns, i feel terrible that i have missed your posts when you were so upset. have got everything crossed that you got some lovely quality mature eggs today. i know how you must have been feeling as i was so upset in beginning when told i had 4 follies, but it is so true what wiggy is saying about quality over quantity. your little golden embie will be one of those 3 and you will get there, we are all certainly sending lots of hugs and positive vibes out for you today.  But I won't lie to you, the next 24 hours are the real nightmare!! Anyway hope today went well and let us know how you are getting on.   

Wiggs, thats great that you have had a scan and know that your wee bean is doing well, i did wonder too whether it was twins for you with your HCG levels!  what is the IVIg thing? how long do you have to have it for?  hope it doesn't make you feel too rough.

Sara, how's things with you?

kitten, it will fly in for you!!

Well time might fly for kitten but its now going painfully slow for me!  I had 2 very nice 8 cell embies put back on saturday and one put in the freezer - that was a lovely surprise as i didn't expect any frosties from my lot. the other 2 weren't freezer quality - poor wee things!  Wiggs, I am definitely now in the 2ww madness   am doing my absolute best to be positive as there is no point being negative, but lets see how long that lasts!  Have got a strange tight feeling an my abdomen but thats been there since about a day after EC, did anyone else have that?  


Hi to everyone else,  

F xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi cakbake hang in there with the 2ww hun


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone, thanks for all your positive posts over the past few days   

Update from me then - EC went ok yesterday, not as bad as I was expecting and retrieved 4 eggs.  Had a call this morning to say just one had fertilised normally, so this is going back in tomorrow - fingers crossed that this is the one   

Cakey, good luck with your 2ww hun     you get your BFP babe x

Kitten, not long til tx for you sweetie, it'll be here before you know it  

Wiggs, excellent news about your scan hun, I bet it put your mind at ease a bit    wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months x

Sara, how you doing hun - you had your early scan yet? 

Hi to clom, zuri, harriett, Nicks, Holly and anyone else i may have missed   x x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Lyns, I'm pleased that it went well yesterday and that you have a lovely embie ready to be transferred. You will be PUPO tomorrow    

Cake, you're little ones sound fab, I'm sure that they are snuggling in nice and tight as I type    

Have the two of you got anything planned for the 2ww? Not sure if I've said this before, but apparently comedy is supposed to be good as it helps keep the uterus relaxed to aid implantation. I think that I watched just about every episode of Friends during my 2ww    Keep positive ladies         

Kitten, just 16 days to go today then   

Hi everyone else, just about to go out and try and get some Christmas shopping done and then meeting a friend for lunch. Supposed to catch up on ironing this afternoon but we just had a new sofa delivered yesterday so I may just have to relax on that for a bit


----------



## Kitten 80

Yep just 16 days   

I can not wait wiggy hope you are relaxing  

Hope your ET go's well tomorrow Lyns


----------



## cake bake

hi all,

lyns, i know that you will probably be stressing for tomorrow, but that little embie has already proven that it is special and it will get there! Go your wee embie, hope all goes well tomorrow during ET!! Enjoy being PUPO xx     

Wiggy, i think i must have read that about comedy from you before. have been watching a lot of two and a half men, and just trying to smile lots as well to convince myslef that i am positive!  in between shouting at husband - ha ha

hi kitten and all, 

F xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I have 15 days not 16 days


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218669.0

Happy chatting 

~E~


----------

